# Trendkill's Training Journal



## Trendkill

I haven't kept an online journal in almost 20 years.  I track all my PRs on a spreadsheet that I save to dropbox.  Lame but effective.

I train 3 days/week but I incorporate all 4 workouts in a traditional Westside style program i.e. max effort lower, max effort upper, dynamic effort lower, dynamic effort upper.  These workouts are spread out over 10 days and then the cycle repeats.  I've trained using Westside methods ever since I began powerlifting.  I really enjoy the variety, effectiveness and the scientific principals it's based on.  

About 9 months ago I tweaked my left shoulder.  It left me unable to bench but for some reason steep incline and overhead work didn't bother it.  It healed up about 2 months ago but I'm going to push on with the overhead work exclusively until I hit a few goals.

*Max Effort Upper 6/14/21*

Reverse hyper
270 x 20

Shoulder complex warm-up with bands
A mix of 6 different shoulder movements all done for 25 reps each

Steep incline press off pins - this puts the bar about 2" off my upper chest at the starting point
bar x 50
95 x 10
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 1
275 x 1
305 x 1

Steep incline press lockouts - bar height was right at the top of my head at the starting point
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 4

Camber bar extensions (flat bench)
135 + 1 chain/side x 8
135 + 2 chain/side x 5
135 x 8

Chest supported row
3 plates x 10
4 plates x 10
5 plates x 10
6 plates x 5 not the cleanest reps I've ever done...

Chest supported row wide grip
1 plate 4x20

Upside down hang/traction ala Donnie Thompson x 5 mins.


----------



## Trendkill

Steep incline for me is basically a seated press. The bench is inclined about 75 degrees. I vary the angle on some assistance work between 65-90,degrees but for max effort it’s always 75.


----------



## Jin

Strong work.


----------



## tinymk

Let’s see where this goes brother.  Keep it up


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Lower 6/16/21

Reverse hyper
180 x 30

Various hip mobility exercises

Box squat with camber bar
405 + 200lbs chains 7 x 2
495 + 200lbs chains 1 x 2

Deadlifts
315 + doubled mini bands 8 x 2

Reverse hyper
360   3 x 15

Seated band hamstring curls
medium band 3 x 20

Chinese abs - I saw one of the top Chinese lifters doing these on instagram.  They are awesome.  Basically choke a band around a power rack post at waist height.  Step out about 3 feet and hold the band in your hands away from your body.  I do these statically for time but you can do them for reps too.
3 x 20 seconds each side

Banded hip abduction
mini band x 100


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> Upside down hang/traction ala Donnie Thompson x 5 mins.



Good to see someone else using Donnie's Lower Back Protocol.


----------



## Trendkill

BrotherIron said:


> Good to see someone else using Donnie's Lower Back Protocol.



i really like how he thinks outside the box about a lot of aspects of lifting.  His low back stuff has been great. I think I’m going to try his knee decompression stuff too. And I’d love to have body tempering done on a regular basis.


----------



## CJ

Trendkill said:


> Chinese abs - I saw one of the top Chinese lifters doing these on instagram.  They are awesome.  Basically choke a band around a power rack post at waist height.  Step out about 3 feet and hold the band in your hands away from your body.  I do these statically for time but you can do them for reps too.
> 3 x 20 seconds each side



They're called Paloff Presses. It's a great anti-rotation exercise when performed properly.


----------



## Trendkill

CJ275 said:


> They're called Paloff Presses. It's a great anti-rotation exercise when performed properly.



Thank you.  I didn't know what they were called.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Upper

reverse hyper
180 x 30

band shoulder complex 

steep incline press
150 + 80lbs chain
5 x 5

steep incline press
135  3 x 20

wide grip pushdown
110  4 x 10

Forehead supported (lol) dumbbell row.  Grab dumbbells, bend over, brace  forehead against something, row dumbbells to upper pecs. Hits the traps and rear delts hard. 
60  4 x 10

banded face pulls 
3 x 20


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

10 min walk

reverse hyper
180x30

hip mobility

close stance box squat with camber bar
bar x 8
175 x 5
265 x 3
355 x 1
445 x 1
535 x 1
605 x 1 PR

snatch grip RDL
315 x 6
405 x 5

GHR
45lb plate held at chest
3 x 8

front squat harness walk - I do stability stuff like this for abs a lot.  I threw a plate and 100lbs of free swinging chain on each side of the camber bar.  I use the front squat harness to unrack the bar then I walk back and forth in the power rack.  Hammers the entire torso.
3 x 45 seconds

banded hip abduction x 1 minute

Thompson hanging traction x 5 mins


----------



## Jin

Very strong.


----------



## PZT

fk bro, that's some gawdamn weight right there


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> fk bro, that's some gawdamn weight right there



Thanks man.


----------



## quackattack

Congrats on the PR!  I will enjoy following this log.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Upper

reverse hyper
180x30

shoulder complex with bands

steep incline press with reverse mini bands
bar x 50
135 x 10
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 1
315 x 1
355 x 1 PR

steep incline pin press (same height as last week - bar starts right at the top of the head)
315  3 x 5

barbell extensions (used straight bar this week)
135 + 40lbs chains
3 x 6

chest supported row
3 plates x 10
4 plates x 10
5 plates x 10
4 plates x 15
3 plates x 31

Today was a grinder.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Lower

reverse hyper
180 x 30

Hip Mobility

Box squat with camber bar
425 + 200lbs chain 8 x 2

Deadlift with doubled mini bands
340  6 x 2

Reverse hyper
410  3 x 12

Seated hamstring curls 
medium band 3 x 20

Banded hip abduction
1 minute

Thank God for insulated garage doors  97 outside today but only 84 in the gym and I can live with that.


----------



## DEADlifter

Strong work, brother


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Upper

reverse hyper
180 x 30

shoulder mobility

steep incline press with monster mini bands.  In my setup these add 40lbs at the bottom and 85 at the top.
135 x 5 x 5
used fat grips on the bar for the first time.  Torched my tris.

steep incline dumbbell press
100 x 2 x 10

steep incline chain extension with v-bar 
100lbs chain x 12,10,10,10,8

cable row (done as a drop set)
300x8
250x8
200x8
150x12
100x20

banded face pulls
3x20 
superset with band pushdowns
3x30

kinda got my ass handed to me today.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

reverse hyper
180x30

hip mobility

good morning pyramid with Marrs Bar
155x10
245x10
335x10
425x5
475x5
515x3
425x10
335x10
245x10
155x10

CNS was feeling a little fried today so just did this pyramid and called it.  Got this idea from Anthony Olivera on his instagram.  Gonna be sore tomorrow lol.  Finally managed to get a few videos too:

515x3 




425x10


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Upper

reverse hyper
180x30

shoulder mobility

steep incline press with light bands
bar x 50
bands x 10
95 x 5
135 x 1
185 x 1
210 x miss.  PR on this variation.  Not explosive enough out of the bottom.  Bands in this setup add 120lbs at the top.

steep incline pin press at pin 6 (last week of these)
315 x 4
315 x 5
315 x 2

I'm going to start rotating my heavy accessory work every two weeks instead of 3.  I seem to peak at week two and then go backwards the next week so time to change things up.

barbell extensions
135 x 12, 10, 8

chest supported rows
4 plates  4x10

plate shrugs
45 each hand x 100 reps

Picked up a bunch of new plates from The Strength Co today.  Amazing quality, fully machined plates.  Very happy with this purchase.

Couple more vids from today.











Goal is to hit 315 full range on the steep incline before moving back to flat bench work.  Current PR is 305 so I'm getting closer.


----------



## sfw509

Awesome work man! 

What kinds of bands do you use? I want to get a set but not sure which brand to go with.


----------



## Trendkill

sfw509 said:


> Awesome work man!
> 
> What kinds of bands do you use? I want to get a set but not sure which brand to go with.


Elitefts.com sells the best bands IMO. I never had one of theirs snap on me.


----------



## sfw509

Thanks. Thats what i was looking at.


----------



## CJ

sfw509 said:


> EliteFTS bands.





sfw509 said:


> Thanks. Thats what i was looking at.


Another vote for EliteFTS bands.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic effort lower 

woke up and my left hip and low back were totally locked up.  No idea why.  Spent an hour doing mobility, traction, stretching, foam roller but It just wasn’t loosening up. Did some reverse hypers and worked up to my training weight for the top of this wave. Did two singles and realized it just wasn’t gonna happen today. So I shut it down, got really pissed for about 30 seconds then decided to just drag the sled the rest of the workout.

445 + 200lbs chain x 1 painful
445 + 200lbs chain x 1 more painful

forward sled drag
335 x 16 trips of 50yds

Paloff presses 
3x10 

more traction and rolling tonight.

some days you bite the bar. Some days the bar bites you.


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout

I've been inspired by BrotherIron and his dedication to conditioning so I'm going to add a few sessions in each week.  This one today also really helped loosen my back up from yesterday.

reverse hyper
180 x 50

Sled Drags
155 x 10 trips of 50 yds.  

I did a variety of sidesteps, crossovers, backwards pulls.  All done continuously without rest.  Nice and easy and pumped a lot of blood into the proper areas.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Upper

Back loosened up enough to get this one in.

reverse hyper
180 x 30

shoulder mobility work

dynamic effort steep incline with monster mini bands
140 x 5 x 5
used fat grips again this week

steep incline dumbbell press
70 x 3 x 20

overhead cable extension
100 x 4  x 8

dumbbell row
100 x 3 x 8
did all 3 sets back to back no rest.  on a scale of 1-10 this rates a -3 on the fun factor.  

band pull aparts
light band x 3 x 50

A couple vids:


----------



## quackattack

How do you like those powerblocks?


----------



## Trendkill

For a home gym they can’t be beat. These are an old version but weight is weight. I wish the handles were knurled but I don’t have any other complaints about them.


----------



## quackattack

Not cheap but if you really want the knurled handles, these guys make them.









						Powerblock® Stainless Knurled Handles
					

- STAINLESS STEEL grips with the perfect volcano knurl - (1) pair of 2 handles - Easy install - 1.25” solid stainless steel - Adds 11.4 oz to USA model, 10.16 oz to Pro and sport models - Please be sure you select the correct model. If unsure please email us a picture before ordering. - 100%...




					jdgymequipped.company.site
				




Don't want to hijack your journal but I have the bowflex adjustable dumbbells and am thinking of making the switch.  The bowflex dumbbell just feel flimsy.


----------



## Trendkill

no worries.  Hijack away!  I love talking gym equipment.  I had a chance to buy a brand new pair of their highest end club model 175lbs right before Covid hit but I passed.  A guy was selling them locally on craigslist at a huge discount.  I'm kicking myself daily for not doing it as I probably could have sold my current set for close to what I was going to pay for the new ones.


----------



## Trendkill

Max effort lower

back is a lot looser but kept with the sled drags and non spinal loaded work today.

sled drag
425lbs x 6 x 50yds
heaviest I’ve gone on the sled.  It was 110 degrees too so I think that adds another 100lbs.

belt squat marches
4 plates x 3 x 100 steps

45 degree back extension 
3 x 20

Paloff presses
3 x 1 min each side

gotta brag about my oldest for a minute. 16 years old, 205lbs and hit his first 405 box squat 3 weeks ago.  Hit his first 405 deadlift the week after. This week he hit 415 on the safety squat bar. He benched a PR 285 on Wednesday and just missed 300.  Unbelievably proud of this kid.


----------



## quackattack

Trendkill said:


> gotta brag about my oldest for a minute. 16 years old, 205lbs and hit his first 405 box squat 3 weeks ago.  Hit his first 405 deadlift the week after. This week he hit 415 on the safety squat bar. He benched a PR 285 on Wednesday and just missed 300.  Unbelievably proud of this kid.


Sounds like he is taking after his old man!  

I don't have any children yet but I imagine it is very rewarding sharing gym experience and wisdom with them.


----------



## Trendkill

quackattack said:


> Sounds like he is taking after his old man!
> 
> I don't have any children yet but I imagine it is very rewarding sharing gym experience and wisdom with them.


It is one of the most amazing things I've experienced.  Both my boys have built their own training groups that use our gym.  I train both groups 4 times per week and it is extremely rewarding.  The older group has been together for 3 years now and they are really seeing huge returns on their strength investment.  The younger group has a ways to go, mostly from a maturity perspective, but they are getting there.


----------



## DEADlifter

That is amazing.  Happy for you that you have the love of the gym in common with your sons.


----------



## DEADlifter

What are their ages?


----------



## Trendkill

16 and 14.  One will be a junior this year and the other a freshman.  All the groups are made up of their friends and all play at least one sport.  The majority are football and baseball.


----------



## Trendkill

Max effort upper

the usual reverse hyper and shoulder mobility warm up

steep incline press
275x1
310x miss

second consecutive ME upper day where I’ve missed a lift. I might miss three max effort lifts all year so to do this consecutively tells me Im not managing all the stress in my life adequately.

Close grip steep incline press with camber bar
225 plus 40lbs chain
3x3
these we’re not as steep as the ME lift

same setup but did extensions using only chain and adding a chain each set
40lbs chain x 8
80lbs chain x 8
120lbs chain x 8
160lbs chain x 5

chest supported barbell row
225 x 4 x 8
275 x 5


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Lower

hypers and hip mobility.  Did a lot of extra mobility work to make sure my back was nice and loose

DE Squat with Marrs Bar
425 + 200lbs chain
8 x 2
Haven't done speed work in 3 weeks and it showed.  Sloppy today and speed was not sufficient.

DE Deads
315 + medium band
5 x 3
Don't usually do triples on pulls but it felt right tonight

GHR
light band 3 x 10

reverse hyper
270 x 3 x 25

ab wheel from knees
3 x 10
How Dan Green does these from a standing position is beyond me

A few vids:


----------



## quackattack

That is one legit home gym.  Is there anything you don't have?


----------



## Trendkill

quackattack said:


> That is one legit home gym.  Is there anything you don't have?


Yes, a real belt squat machine!  It's on the list though.  I've been putting this together for the last 5 years.  About 75% of my equipment I found on craigslist and the rest was bought through Rogue.  Prior to Covid there were some amazing deals to be found on gym equipment.  Hopefully that trend returns as we get back to normal......eventually.


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> Elitefts.com sells the best bands IMO. I never had one of theirs snap on me.


Rogue bands are also solid.


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout

sled drag
155 x 12 trips x 50 yds
Did a variety of hip strengthening variations

bodyweight squats
3 x 20
working on flexibility

various hip mobility work

nothing exciting but it all felt good.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Upper

hypers and shoulder warm up

Steep Incline with monster mini bands
145 x 5 x 5

flat dumbbell press
100 x 20
90 x 20
80 x 20
While the weight isn't very significant this was actually a pretty big milestone for me.  First time doing any type of flat bench movement in nearly a year.  Very little pain in my shoulder at all.  I'll take it.

overhead banded tricep extension
doubled monster mini bands 4 x 10

one arm dumbbell rows
105 x 3 x 8
did these back to back to back again with no rest.  Get's the heart pumpin.

band pull aparts
light band x 65, 40, 30


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout

laid tile in master bath x 7 hours

tomorrow ill recover from the recovery workout.  the wife and kids will be gone so I’ll probably grill up a big ass steak And lounge by the pool.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Effort Upper
> 
> hypers and shoulder warm up
> 
> Steep Incline with monster mini bands
> 145 x 5 x 5
> 
> flat dumbbell press
> 100 x 20
> 90 x 20
> 80 x 20
> While the weight isn't very significant this was actually a pretty big milestone for me.  First time doing any type of flat bench movement in nearly a year.  Very little pain in my shoulder at all.  I'll take it.
> 
> overhead banded tricep extension
> doubled monster mini bands 4 x 10
> 
> one arm dumbbell rows
> 105 x 3 x 8
> did these back to back to back again with no rest.  Get's the heart pumpin.
> 
> band pull aparts
> light band x 65, 40, 30


solid workout and explosive on those inclines for sure


----------



## PZT

hey can you record with the vimeo and still listen to say pandora?


----------



## Trendkill

I’m not sure. I just record from my phone while I have Spotify playing. I upload to Vimeo afterwards. I’ll try to record directly and let you know.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

Warm up
moving my in-laws from their house they've lived in for 43 years to a new home closer to us.
reverse hypers
hip mobility

Rack pull pin 2
675 x 1
705 x 1 (PR)
My lifetime PR in this variation is 735 which was done 16 years ago.  705 is my PR for "phase II" of my lifting journey.  I'll take it.  When I pulled 735 from this height way back when I pulled 705 in a meet.

reverse hypers
360 x 3 x 20

dumbell side bends
80 x 60
was going to do 3 x 20 but decided to hit it all in one set

Shut it down after this and ate a big meal and rested up.

Couple vids:
675 





705


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> hey can you record with the vimeo and still listen to say pandora?


For PZT - you can record directly from the vimeo app while spotify is playing in the background.  I'm sure it would work for pandora or any other streaming service.  I did stream spotify through the sonos app to my speakers.  Not sure if that is a factor or not.


----------



## quackattack

Congrats on the PR!  675 moved quick and the 705 looked strong.  I bet 735 is right around the corner.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Amazing lifts dude! Good work.


----------



## Trendkill

warm up
arguing with the school board
hypers and shoulder mobility

Steep incline pin press pin 6
315 x 1
345 x 1
370 x 1 PR

steep incline dumbbell press
100 x 10, 9, 8

incline barbell extension with camber bar
80lbs chain x 8
120lbs chain x 8
160lbs chain x 4

Had to cut it here tonight.  Will hit upper back tomorrow.


----------



## CJ

Trendkill said:


> warm up
> arguing with the school board


🤣🤣🤣
That'll get the blood flowing!


----------



## quackattack

Is arguing with the school board the secret to benching 3 plates.


----------



## Trendkill

CJ275 said:


> 🤣🤣🤣
> That'll get the blood flowing!


And the adrenaline! 


quackattack said:


> Is arguing with the school board the secret to benching 3 plates.


No but it is a highly effective way to raise your blood pressure and levels of aggression.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Lower

hypers and a lot of hip mobility work

squat with Duffalo bar and heavy bands (200lbs at the top 125lbs st the bottom)
375 x 8 x 2

deadlifts with medium band (100lbs at the top, not sure about bottom
365 x 5 x 2

glute ham raise with light band
3 x 10

ab wheel from knees
3 x 10

belt squat march
4 plates x 3 x 1 minute

here’s a squat vid. Didn’t see my ammo can chalk bowl in the way. My bad. Also screwed up filming dead’s. 






time saving tip:  do not watch the movie Midnight in the Switchgrass. You may be tempted because Megan Fox is in it but it’s horrible. Some of the worst acting and dialogue I’ve ever seen.  you Can thank me later.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Upper

warm up
Help my father-in-law hang a new TV.  I dropped his old one on the ground moving it last week 
reverse hypers and shoulder mobility

Steep incline press
135 + 80lbs chain 9 x 3

steep incline press with camber bar (bar weighs 85lbs)
185 x 3 x 10
these were tough.  Bar likes to whip forward and backward when pressing

Williams extensions
40 x 3 x 10

Neutral grip lat pulldowns
200 x 3 x 10

Dumbbell shrugs
Drop set
90,80,70,60,50,40,30,20 x 12

Vids from today.  I used 3 different grips on the speed work so took a video of each one:


----------



## PZT

those were some heavy assed rack pulls


----------



## Trendkill

Thanks.  those took an extra day to recover from.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

hypers and hip mobility

Anderson squat @ 44" with camber bar
625 x 1
shut it down there.  PR on this is 675 and I don't think I was good for more than 650 tonight

ultra wide stiff leg sumo
315 x 5
405 x 2 x 5
Never done these before and they are brutal.  The bar starts way out in front of your body and its all hips and glutes.  My left hip gives me trouble sometimes on wide stuff but I'll be able to hit these hard as I had no discomfort.  

March with Marrs bar and bands
155 x 100 steps
245 x 100 steps
335 x 100 steps

45 degree back extensions
145 x 3 x 10

Vids


----------



## PZT

just saw Louie talking about ultra wide sumos. He was like "you get strong at those, aint no way you don't get stronger at everything else" think ill cry when Louie dies. Gone be one of the saddest days in strength man.


----------



## Trendkill

Lol.  I saw the exact same video and that's why I gave them a go.  I remember him talking about these years ago but I never got  around to doing them.  My glutes and hams are very sore today.

I really want to take my oldest out to Columbus to meet Lou before its too late.  We've talked about going to the Arnold before and I might just have to make it happen.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Lol.  I saw the exact same video and that's why I gave them a go.  I remember him talking about these years ago but I never got  around to doing them.  My glutes and hams are very sore today.
> 
> I really want to take my oldest out to Columbus to meet Lou before its too late.  We've talked about going to the Arnold before and I might just have to make it happen.


probably only celebrity/famous person Id ever want to take a picture with


----------



## Trendkill

Ok I gotta share this cause you will appreciate it.  I've been fortunate enough to meet him twice.  The first time was when I first got into powerlifting.  I'd been reading his articles for years in PLUSA and even called him a couple times to discuss things.  It was hilarious.  He would publish his home phone number at the end of every article and would always pick up the phone and talk with anybody that called.  

So a couple months before my first meet I was going to visit my brother who was going to school in Indiana at the time.  I called Lou before the trip and asked if I could train at Westside on Friday.  All he said was "We squat on Friday.  Be there at 8" and that was it.  I took a slight detour to Columbus on my way out there and got to squat with the crew.  This was  late 1999/early 2000 and the gym was still at the old location on Demorest road which was about a 1000 sq.ft. space in a strip mall.  I had never used a monolift before but he threw me right in the mix with Dan Blankenship (198lber) and Amy Wiseberger (148lber).  Did the full squat workout and got to watch Chuck V, Mike Ruggeria, Dave Tate and Chester Stafford squat.  Chuck went nuts on his last set - 545 plus a blue and green, split his head open on the squat bar then crushed the weight for a double and went to the bathroom to wipe the blood off his face.  Lou gave me shit for having strong hams but a weak low back.  Everyone left by about 10am and I stayed and talked with Chester for another hour.  It was one of the highlights of my life.   

The second time I met him was at APF Seniors in Baton Rouge in 2004.  Most of the Westside guys were there helping Chester and JL Holdsworth compete.  I just walked up to Lou after the meet, told him I'd been using his methods for 4 years and added over 500lbs to my total.  He shook his head, smiled and said something like "that's fantastic".  I never asked him for a picture because he always seemed somewhat amazed that he was famous and I don't think he was really comfortable with it.  

Lou is often misunderstood but the man has done more for powerlifting in the last 30 years than anyone else.  He genuinely wants to help every person that he meets get stronger.  It doesn't matter who you are, how strong or weak you are or how you train.  He just wants you to get stronger and succeed.  Truly an amazing individual.


----------



## PZT

priceless experience. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Upper

The usual warm ups

Steep Incline Press with chains
190 + 40lbs chain x 1
190 + 80lbs chain x 1
190 + 120lbs chain x 1
190 + 160lbs chain x miss - just couldn't out run the chain on this one.  missed it just before lockout

steep incline dumbbell press
105 x 8
105 x 7
105 x 7

chain extensions with V handle
100lbs chain x 5 x 10

chest supported dumbbell row
105 x 4 x 8

plate shrugs
45lb plate in each hand x 200 reps per arm

Didn't get any vids today.  Had  my oldest son's group going and we were having a couple of contests as part of their deload week.  They did 3 contests: squat 225 x 10 in the shortest time, deadlift 225 x 10 in the shortest time and double overhand barbell hold with 225 for max time.  I have them do these contests as deload weeks every 9-10 weeks in their training.  They are always fun and provide a nice change of pace while providing a physical and mental break from the intense training.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effor Lower

hypers and hip mobility

DE squats with duffalo bar
395 + strong bands 8 x 2
squats felt way better then last week.  I think the giant t-bone steak last night was the factor.

DE deads
405 + medium band 6 x 1

GHR with light band
4 x 10

reverse hyper
360 x 4 x 15

dumbbell side bends
90 x 3 x 20

Vids


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

reverse hypers and shoulder mobility

steep incline press
145 + 80lbs chain 9 x 3

flat dumbbell press
100 x 21, 19, 13

neutral grip lat pulldown
200 x 3 x 10

Called it there.  Been a little run down this week.


----------



## Metalhead1

Your workouts look very similar to my last few years. Nice work


----------



## Trendkill

Metalhead1 said:


> Your workouts look very similar to my last few years. Nice work


Nice to have a fellow westside/conjugate guy around!


----------



## Metalhead1

Trendkill said:


> Ok I gotta share this cause you will appreciate it.  I've been fortunate enough to meet him twice.  The first time was when I first got into powerlifting.  I'd been reading his articles for years in PLUSA and even called him a couple times to discuss things.  It was hilarious.  He would publish his home phone number at the end of every article and would always pick up the phone and talk with anybody that called.
> 
> So a couple months before my first meet I was going to visit my brother who was going to school in Indiana at the time.  I called Lou before the trip and asked if I could train at Westside on Friday.  All he said was "We squat on Friday.  Be there at 8" and that was it.  I took a slight detour to Columbus on my way out there and got to squat with the crew.  This was  late 1999/early 2000 and the gym was still at the old location on Demorest road which was about a 1000 sq.ft. space in a strip mall.  I had never used a monolift before but he threw me right in the mix with Dan Blankenship (198lber) and Amy Wiseberger (148lber).  Did the full squat workout and got to watch Chuck V, Mike Ruggeria, Dave Tate and Chester Stafford squat.  Chuck went nuts on his last set - 545 plus a blue and green, split his head open on the squat bar then crushed the weight for a double and went to the bathroom to wipe the blood off his face.  Lou gave me shit for having strong hams but a weak low back.  Everyone left by about 10am and I stayed and talked with Chester for another hour.  It was one of the highlights of my life.
> 
> The second time I met him was at APF Seniors in Baton Rouge in 2004.  Most of the Westside guys were there helping Chester and JL Holdsworth compete.  I just walked up to Lou after the meet, told him I'd been using his methods for 4 years and added over 500lbs to my total.  He shook his head, smiled and said something like "that's fantastic".  I never asked him for a picture because he always seemed somewhat amazed that he was famous and I don't think he was really comfortable with it.
> 
> Lou is often misunderstood but the man has done more for powerlifting in the last 30 years than anyone else.  He genuinely wants to help every person that he meets get stronger.  It doesn't matter who you are, how strong or weak you are or how you train.  He just wants you to get stronger and succeed.  Truly an amazing individual.


Very cool stories dude. I've only read the old Westside stories from Dave and a few others, and can only imagine what an experience it was


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

came down with a stomach bug on Friday so I pushed the workout to today.  Cut back on volume and just got the minimum work in.

reverse hypers and hip mobility

Front squat with Marrs Bar off box
515 x 1
540 x 1
565 x miss
First time doing these and I really liked them.  I've done these before with the safety squat bar turned around backwards and it's nearly impossible to breathe.  I will keep these in the rotation.

Marrs Bar marches with doubled light band
155 x 3 x 80
same setup as last week but more band tension and less weight.  This was a better configuration

reverse hypers
270 x 3 x 20

vids


----------



## Metalhead1

Willing to bet that was upper back fatigue that caused the miss. Your legs are plenty strong to push that weight. Keep building that back. Good work


----------



## Trendkill

Metalhead1 said:


> Willing to bet that was upper back fatigue that caused the miss. Your legs are plenty strong to push that weight. Keep building that back. Good work


Agree.  Upper back has always been a weak point for me.


----------



## Metalhead1

Trendkill said:


> Agree.  Upper back has always been a weak point for me.


Plagues many of us my friend. You know what to do🤘


----------



## PZT

PZT said:


> just saw Louie talking about ultra wide sumos. He was like "you get strong at those, aint no way you don't get stronger at everything else" think ill cry when Louie dies. Gone be one of the saddest days in strength man.


crazy that I was talking about louie passing and we lost John Meadows. sucky days


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> crazy that I was talking about louie passing and we lost John Meadows. sucky days


Very sucky indeed.  Based on his videos and content he seemed to be a very genuine individual which is exceedingly rare these days.


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery/conditioning work

forward sled drag
155lbs x 1/2 mile continuously

safety squat bar thoracic good morning
put bar on neck, touch chin to chest (or get close) extend neck, repeat
bar x 100 reps


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Upper

reverse hypers and shoulder mobility

Steep incline press off pin 2
275 x 1
310 x miss - fuck my triceps
275 x 3

A few weeks ago I posted about not lifting max effort lifts often.  Up until that point I had gone almost 6 months without missing a lift. That was a sign that I had everything in order - training, nutrition, sleep, stress.  My stress is currently out of check right now and I need to work hard on that.

JM press with SSB
250 x 5
275 x 5
300 x 3
210 x 10

seated cable rows with wide neutral grip
250 x 4 x 8

seated face pulls with rope
doubled light band 3 x 15

tricep press downs with rope
doubled light band 4 x 12

thoracic good morning with SSB
bar x 100

Vids

















Off to fight the school board - again.  If you hear of any aggravated assault charges at local school board meetings act like you don't know anything about me.....


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Upper

Hypers and hips

Box squat with duffalo bar
415 + strong bands 4 x 2
465 + strong bands 2 x 2

speed was good today.

Arch back good morning
145 x 10
235 x 10
325 x 10

GHR
3 x 15

Zercher walk
145 x Working for MCA (Lynyrd Skynyrd classic) 4:46 long and was breathing heavy by the first guitar solo Lol.

Vids


----------



## PZT

Still have yet to squat in a mono. Is it devine?


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Still have yet to squat in a mono. Is it devine?


It truly is devine.  The first time you do it will feel awkward though.  Eliminating the walkout feels odd for the first couple of sets.  After that you quickly adapt.  If you're ever in N. Cali swing by and you can squat all day in mine.  I still go out in my garage all the time and just stare at it.  I use to literally fantasize about owning a monolift when I first got into powerlifting.  I then bought two for a gym a buddy and I started.  Got out of that years ago and when I started putting my home gym together it was always the ultimate piece of equipment.  I picked this one up off of craigslist a few years ago.  It was brand new, still on the pallet with protective wrapping and tape.  Offered $1500 and the guy accepted.  Best purchase of my life.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> It truly is devine.  The first time you do it will feel awkward though.  Eliminating the walkout feels odd for the first couple of sets.  After that you quickly adapt.  If you're ever in N. Cali swing by and you can squat all day in mine.  I still go out in my garage all the time and just stare at it.  I use to literally fantasize about owning a monolift when I first got into powerlifting.  I then bought two for a gym a buddy and I started.  Got out of that years ago and when I started putting my home gym together it was always the ultimate piece of equipment.  I picked this one up off of craigslist a few years ago.  It was brand new, still on the pallet with protective wrapping and tape.  Offered $1500 and the guy accepted.  Best purchase of my life.


How was running a gym. I think that may a professional that could possibly make me happy


----------



## Trendkill

It was a gym that catered almost exclusively to powerlifting, strongman, MMA and a few professional wrestlers.  Not exactly a money-making business model and while I was a part of the business we never really figured that part out.  I left after my second son was born but the gym is still operating today although, from what I can gather online, catering to a much different and broader clientele.  

For me personally I would never try to operate a gym as a business ever again.  If you can find a way to run a type of private club with yourself and a handful of friends and figure out a business model to cover equipment costs, rent, insurance, etc it might be worth it.  It would also be extremely difficult.  

The best business model I have seen is what Mark Bell does.  HIs gym is private but he doesn't charge for membership.  All his money is made off his various additional revenue streams like the slingshot, supplements, apparel, etc.  Much higher volume, much bigger margins and much more lucrative.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Upper

Hypers and shoulder mobility

steep incline press
155 + 80lbs chain x 9 x 3

incline dumbbell press
80 x 3 x 20

neutral grip lat pulldown
200 x 4 x 10

incline williams extension
40 x 15, 15, 12

hammer curls
40 x 3 x 10

dumbbell shrugs
drop set 90 - 20 x 12 reps each weight


----------



## CJ

Had to Google "Williams Extensions". Never knew the name of those. 🤔


----------



## Trendkill

CJ275 said:


> Had to Google "Williams Extensions". Never knew the name of those. 🤔


It was apparently Jim Williams favorite triceps exercise.  These were later called Tate presses after Dave Tate demonstrated them in one of Louie's videos years ago.  This is about the only variation of dumbbell extensions that I do.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

hypers and hip mobility

Sumo deadlift from a 2" deficit
worked up to 585 x 1 
This was smooth and I intentionally left some in the tank.  My best max effort pull in awhile.

SSB good morning
340 x 3 x 5

Marrs Bar banded walks
doubled light band pulling forward 
155 x 3 x 100 steps

chest support row
3 plates x 4 x 10

45 degree back extension
3 x 15

my phone didn't record my pull for some reason.  just a black screen.  Here's a vid of the good mornings


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Upper

hypers and shoulder mobility

steep incline reverse band press
315 x 1
360 x miss
360 x miss

JM pres with SSB
250 x 5
305 x 4
275 x 5
250 x 6
210 x 10

neutral grip wide cable rows
250 x 4 x 10

face pulls
doubled light band 3 x 15
superset with
tricep pushdowns
doubled light band 3 x 20

kicked off high school football season tonight. My youngest is 15 and had his first scrimmage. Started OT and DE. My eldest Is a junior starting OT and DT and was also named team captain tonight. Makes me one proud and happy father. I loved playing football and I love watching my boys play.  

vids


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Congrats on the kid accomplishments! That's a big deal, you should be proud.


----------



## Trendkill

CohibaRobusto said:


> Congrats on the kid accomplishments! That's a big deal, you should be proud.


Thanks CB. I am super proud and enjoying this football experience as much as they are.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Lower

First workout of my deload week

hypers and hips

Box squat with duffalo bar
415 x 6 x 2

Deadlift
405 x 6 x 1

Reverse hyper
270 x 3 x 30

GHR
3 x 10

Paloff presses
light band 3 x 20 each side

looking forward to this deload week (10 days actually)

Vids


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Upper

Deload workout 2

Nothing in the least bit exciting.  Did a bunch of light weight hi rep sets of:

flat dumbbell press
side laterals
front raises
pressdowns
rear delt raises
hammer curls
chest supported rows

I've also started walking 1.5 miles 3-4 days/week.  My goal is to get this up to 5 days/week.  I had been doing smaller 10 min walks but I like one longer walk instead.


----------



## DEADlifter

Are you doing your walks outside or on the treadmill?


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> Are you doing your walks outside or on the treadmill?


Outside.  I've got a couple routes worked out.  I just throw on a podcast and try to enjoy it.


----------



## DEADlifter

Trendkill said:


> Outside.  I've got a couple routes worked out.  I just throw on a podcast and try to enjoy it.




He picks up a bus and he throws it back down
As he wades through the buildings toward the center of town


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> He picks up a bus and he throws it back down
> As he wades through the buildings toward the center of town


Go Go Godzilla

With a purposeful grimace and a terrible sound
He pulls those high tension wires down


----------



## sfw509

Oh, No, There goes Tokyo...


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

Deload workout 3

1/2 mile walk with 160lbs on SSB.  I believe this was inspired by the Godzilla lyrics.  Upper back was fried.

Belt squat march with 3 plates x 5 mins

Static side holds with 135lbs x 2 min per side

This was a fun workout and a nice change of pace.  Looking forward to getting back at it middle of next week.


----------



## quackattack

Trendkill said:


> 1/2 mile walk with 160lbs on SSB.  I believe this was inspired by the Godzilla lyrics.  Upper back was fried.


Did you do this on a treadmill? Or did you walk down the street with a SSB like an absolute savage?


----------



## DEADlifter

Trendkill said:


> Max Effort Lower
> 
> Deload workout 3
> 
> 1/2 mile walk with 160lbs on SSB.  I believe this was inspired by the Godzilla lyrics.  Upper back was fried.
> 
> Belt squat march with 3 plates x 5 mins
> 
> Static side holds with 135lbs x 2 min per side
> 
> This was a fun workout and a nice change of pace.  Looking forward to getting back at it middle of next week.


----------



## Trendkill

quackattack said:


> Did you do this on a treadmill? Or did you walk down the street with a SSB like an absolute savage?


I walked up and down my court. got a few waves from the neighbors but theyre used to all kinds of this craziness.


----------



## CJ

Trendkill said:


> I walked up and down my court. got a few waves from the neighbors but theyre used to all kinds of this craziness.


"stay on his good side children, or one day he may kill you and eat you!" 😳😳


----------



## Trendkill

Or he may fall flat on his face as he is waving to you and break his nose in the process.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Upper

Back at it after the deload week.  Not surprisingly I felt refreshed today.

1.5 mile walk

hypers and shoulder mobility

Steep incline press against light bands 
worked up to 210 x 1 (5lb PR)

Steep incline pin press
225 x 5
275 x 5
300 x 3
225 x 12
Set these up 2 holes lower then normal to better target my sticking point

Barbell extensions
135 x 12, 10, 8

Nebula row
225 x 3 x 6

bent over rear delt raise
25 x 3 x 10 each side

Vids for anyone that's interested:


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Lower

Hypers and hip mobility

Box squat with camber bar (85lbs)
405 + medium band x 8 x 2 (bands add 140 top and 85 bottom)

Camber bar close stance good morning
315 x 3 x 5

Seated wide stance banded good morning
light band x 3 x 20 
mid back was on fire

Seated static band abduction
doubled light band x 4 x 30 seconds

Planks
3 x 1 minute

Squat Vid


----------



## BrotherIron

Damn... that's a helluva GM peformed with the cambered bar.


----------



## Trendkill

BrotherIron said:


> Damn... that's a helluva GM peformed with the cambered bar.


It's actually my favorite bar for GMs especially for max effort work.  I usually try and use the SSB for assistance work but the bar was already in the mono from the squats so I just went with it.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Mosh

Lamb of God mosh pit x 60 minutes
this was the most fun I've had at a show in 25 years.  Took my oldest son and nephew.  They went nuts.  Lamb of God had one of the best live performances I've ever seen.  Randy's vocals are still strong as ever and the band is super tight even with their new drummer.  Set list was something like this:

Memento Mori
Ruin
Walk with me in Hell
Resurrection Man
No You've Got Something to Die for
Set to fail
New colossal hate
512
Vigil
Contractor
Laid to rest
Redneck

They fuckin killed it.  Pit was insane and the place was sold out and packed.  It was the first time since all this covid bullshit that I felt normal.  Almost like the clock was turned back 2 years.  No one said a thing about masks, vaccines or anything else.  Lines were normal, people were normal (as much as metalheads can be LOL) and it was awesome.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Upper

1/2 mile walk

shoulder complex with bands

standing strict press
135 + 40lbs chain x 9 x 3

dumbbell front raise
25 x 3 x 20

overhead band tricep extension
light band x 3 x 20

band pull apart
light band x 60, 60, 40

hammer curl
40 x 3 x 10


----------



## ATLRigger

Trendkill said:


> Max Effort Lower
> 
> Deload workout 3
> 
> 1/2 mile walk with 160lbs on SSB.  I believe this was inspired by the Godzilla lyrics.  Upper back was fried.
> 
> Belt squat march with 3 plates x 5 mins
> 
> Static side holds with 135lbs x 2 min per side
> 
> This was a fun workout and a nice change of pace.  Looking forward to getting back at it middle of next week.


That sounds horrible. Good on u for doing it though.


----------



## ATLRigger

Trendkill said:


> I haven't kept an online journal in almost 20 years.  I track all my PRs on a spreadsheet that I save to dropbox.  Lame but effective.
> 
> I train 3 days/week but I incorporate all 4 workouts in a traditional Westside style program i.e. max effort lower, max effort upper, dynamic effort lower, dynamic effort upper.  These workouts are spread out over 10 days and then the cycle repeats.  I've trained using Westside methods ever since I began powerlifting.  I really enjoy the variety, effectiveness and the scientific principals it's based on.
> 
> About 9 months ago I tweaked my left shoulder.  It left me unable to bench but for some reason steep incline and overhead work didn't bother it.  It healed up about 2 months ago but I'm going to push on with the overhead work exclusively until I hit a few goals.
> 
> *Max Effort Upper 6/14/21*
> 
> Reverse hyper
> 270 x 20
> 
> Shoulder complex warm-up with bands
> A mix of 6 different shoulder movements all done for 25 reps each
> 
> Steep incline press off pins - this puts the bar about 2" off my upper chest at the starting point
> bar x 50
> 95 x 10
> 135 x 5
> 185 x 3
> 225 x 1
> 275 x 1
> 305 x 1
> 
> Steep incline press lockouts - bar height was right at the top of my head at the starting point
> 315 x 5
> 315 x 5
> 315 x 4
> 
> Camber bar extensions (flat bench)
> 135 + 1 chain/side x 8
> 135 + 2 chain/side x 5
> 135 x 8
> 
> Chest supported row
> 3 plates x 10
> 4 plates x 10
> 5 plates x 10
> 6 plates x 5 not the cleanest reps I've ever done...
> 
> Chest supported row wide grip
> 1 plate 4x20
> 
> Upside down hang/traction ala Donnie Thompson x 5 mins.


I like how ur training for specificity from the pins for lift off and half rep thingers for close out.  I may incorporate these soon!!


----------



## Trendkill

ATLRigger said:


> I like how ur training for specificity from the pins for lift off and half rep thingers for close out.  I may incorporate these soon!!


Half rep thingers have always been a staple for me In building the bench and overhead press. I try to focus in the ROM that is most difficult. Every once in a while the ego gets the best of me and I bang out low ROM lockouts for a fun overload.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

Covid squat. This where you get COVID and it hurts to even get off the couch. Good times. My wife and youngest son have it too. Slept 14 hours last night and will try to do the same tonight.


----------



## eazy

Trendkill said:


> Max Effort Lower
> 
> Covid squat. This where you get COVID and it hurts to even get off the couch. Good times. My wife and youngest son have it too. Slept 14 hours last night and will try to do the same tonight.


Get well soon you and your family.


----------



## quackattack

Trendkill said:


> Max Effort Lower
> 
> Covid squat. This where you get COVID and it hurts to even get off the couch. Good times. My wife and youngest son have it too. Slept 14 hours last night and will try to do the same tonight.


Get well soon.  Tylenol, Motrin, and plenty of fluids.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Upper

it was a maximum effort to just get out of bed this morning. Was awake for 3 hours then back to bed for a 2 hour nap. Felt like a new man after that. Hopefully on the back stretch of this virus. Good news is I’ve kept my appetite. With essentially zero movement and eating three meals/day I’ve only lost two pounds. I’ll take that.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic effort lower

Tested negative today.  Still can’t taste a damn thing. Hopefully good to go energywise by Monday.


----------



## Trendkill

Checked body weight today and was not happy. Down about 8lbs all together. This is probably mostly water and muscle glycogen.  Still hoping to get back at it on Monday.


----------



## sfw509

My experience sounds a lot like yours. Crazy tired, aches and pains, couldnt taste or smell for a week.

I had a few workouts after i got back too it where my heart rate spiked big time. Not sure if it was the covid or just pushed it too hard too soon. Just something to be aware of.

Hopefully you and the family are back to normal soon.


----------



## Trendkill

Yeah that sums up my last week. I’ll see how I feel tomorrow and won’t hesitate to rest several more days if needed.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Upper

Decided to wait until Wednesday to train.  Today was the first day in a week that I felt somewhat human. Spent time in the gym with the high schoolers tonight since I finally had the energy to stand up for more then 30 seconds.  That provided a much needed dose of energy too.  Had one of the wide receivers finally bench 225 which was awesome to see. Kid has been busting ass getting his triceps stronger and it’s finally paying off. Also saw my oldest son knock out 8 pull-ups at 210 bodyweight with 40lbs chain around his waist.  Not too shabby either.


----------



## DEADlifter

225 is a great milestone.  Your son's pull-ups is bad ass too.  Are you on the coaching or conditioning staff?  Or just train some of the guys?


----------



## Trendkill

I just train some of the players.  They are all long-time friends of both my sons.  They each have a group of 4-5 kids that train together year round.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

Still not ready.  Mind is saying yes, body is saying no.   Covid is a bitch.  Maybe I'm the bitch?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Sucks man, hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## PZT

Get to feeling better bro


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

Pendlay row
135 x 2 x 3

yes I actually lifted today. No it wasn’t a workout. I had to teach one of the high school kids how to do Pendlay rows. First weight I’ve touched in 2 weeks.

almost there. Still can’t taste shit but I’m always hungry so I just keep eating. Everything tastes like mild cheddar cheese and I have zero smell. Stuck my nose in some garlic and didnt smell a thing. It was hilarious.

I did spend some time moving things around in the gym to accommodate some new equipment coming in next week. Wife is not happy about the new location for the fridge but she’ll get over it. I originally wanted to put it on the side yard but I realized quickly that was gonna be more trouble then it was worth.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

Finally got back at it today after being derailed for 2 weeks by freakin Covid.  I figured I'd just start at the beginning and get back on track the right way.  I knew last night as I was going to bed that I would be good to go today.  I decided to do a lift I've never done before so that I wasn't too upset by how heavy everything felt.  I also wanted to get some decent volume in on the main lift as I knew my work capacity would be too low to do many accessories. 

44" Suspended GM with camber bar
I used a frog stance here which is a fancy way to say medium.  The bar was set to mimic the starting height of my conventional deadlift.
405 x 3
405 + 40lbs chain x 1
405 + 80lbs chain x 1
405 + 120lbs chain x 1
405 + 160lbs chain x 1
405 + 200lbs chain x 1

Dumbbell side bends
80 x 3 x 20 each side

Reverse hyper
180 x 50

Overall very happy with how this went considering I haven't handled anything heavy in over 3 weeks. 

Tried a new video format.  









						Untitled
					

This is "Untitled" by Trendkill on Vimeo, the home for high quality videos and the people who love them.




					vimeo.com


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Upper

hypers and shoulder mobility

Steep incline press
275 x 1
This usually my last warm up before going for a PR single so I shut it down there.  

Pin press - bar at nose height
225 x 5
275 x 4
225 x 10

Chest supported row
2 plates x 2 x 10
3 plates x 2 x 10
4 plates x 2 x 10

Shut it down there.  Work capacity is still way down but happy to be getting workouts in again.


----------



## DEADlifter

Glad to hear you're getting your feet back under you.


----------



## quackattack




----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Lower

Hypers and hip mobility

Box squat with SSB and medium bands
340 x 8 x 2

Reverse hyper
270 x 3 x 20

SSB march against doubled mini bands
160 x 3 x 1 minute

No vids today.  Nothing too exciting.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Upper

1.5 mile walk (eazy laughs at this pitiful effort   )

Hypers and shoulder mobility

Steep incline press with monster mini bands
135 x 5 x 5

Steep incline dumbbell press
70 x 20
70 x 15
70 x 10

Overhead cable tricep extension
80 x 4 x 10

Elbows out dumbbell rows
60 x 3 x 10

lateral raise with mini band
3 x 10

Shrugs on chest supported row
2 plates x 3 x 15

hammer curls
40 x 3 x 15


----------



## BrotherIron

Love suspended GM's.  They are brutal but pay big dividends.


----------



## Trendkill

BrotherIron said:


> Love suspended GM's.  They are brutal but pay big dividends.


One of my all time favorites. I usually just do them with straight weight. This was a nice change of pace with the chain.


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery

1.5 mile walk

Rearranging equipment in the gym yet again.  Got a delivery coming tomorrow and some new toys!


----------



## quackattack

What are you getting now?  Your going to need a bigger garage.


----------



## Trendkill

I'm just doing my part to keep Rogue in business:

Adjustable bench - my old one is a used Tuff Stuff bench I got off Craigslist for $40.  It has served me well but its starting to fall apart

Lever arms - attach to the power rack and provide a lot of versatility without taking up an additional space

Mobile Powerblock cart - means I don't have to have my dumbbells stuck in one location.  This is gonna be huge for the garage.

Rhino belt squat - I've wanted one for years and finally made it happen.  
I've got a lot of wrench time in front of me the next day or two.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

hypers and hip mobility

pin 2 rack pull against doubled monster mini bands (120lbs bot/270lbs top)
worked up to 495 x 1
This is 30lbs off my PR but I'll take it for now

snatch grip RDLs off pins
315 x 5
405 x 2 x 5

bent over rows
225 x 3 x 10

one arm barbell static holds
225 x 3 x 15 second/side

seated banded goodmorning
2 x 20

vids


----------



## Skullcrusher

Nice pulls!


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery

1.5 mile walk

Assemble belt squat machine x 2 hours


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Upper

hypers and shoulder mobility

reverse band steep incline press
340 x 1 - only 15lbs off my PR so things are coming back quickly

steep incline pin press bar at forehead
225 x 5
275 x 2 x 4
225 x 9 (close grip)

chest supported row
4 plates x 3 x 10

dumbbell side lateral
25 x 3 x 12
super set with
overhead tricep extension with light band
3 x 15

facepulls with light band
3 x 20

Off to see Black Label Society!


----------



## Trendkill

concert last night was badass. Zakk amd company tore it up for 90 minutes straight. I’ll post up some pics and vids tomorrow.

took my in-laws to the Giants game to celebrate their 50th wedding anniversary today. Ran into Dan Greene and his family. I recognized him from way off and here he comes pushing a baby stroller. It was hilarious. I just said Boss Barbell as he passed by and he looked up with a big grin. I was trying to explain to my brother in law just how strong the man his. Showing him Dan doing 760x5 deficit deadlifts did the job.


----------



## Trendkill

Some highlights from the show on Friday night for those interested.  We did the meet n greet with Zakk and the band before the show.  He is the most down to earth musician I've ever met.  Gave all of us a big hug and introduced us to the band like we were family.  The dude is truly grateful for what he has and he makes sure his fans feel like family.  The setlist was a great mix of old and new and included his tribute to Dime and Vinny during the middle of the set which was awesome.


----------



## DEADlifter

So they did play In This River?  I'm hoping to hear them play that one on the 22nd.


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> So they did play In This River?  I'm hoping to hear them play that one on the 22nd.


Yep.  About half way through the set they played Spoke in the Wheel and In This River.  He's got big pics of Dime and Vinnie that are projected onto the backdrops during the song.  It was awesome.  They opened with Bleed For Me which was epic.  Also played Fire It Up, Suicide Messiah, Destruction Overdrive, Trampled Down Below, the new one Set you Free and the closer was Stillborn.  Probably played 15 songs during the set with an awesome guitar duel in the middle.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Lower

Box squat with SSB and medium bands (140 top, 80 bottom)
390 x 8 x 2

Deadlifts against light bands (unknown tension)
315 x 3 x 5

Belt squat marches
6 plates x 80 steps
4 plates + 25 x 80 steps
4 plates x 80 steps
Glutes and hips were on fire

Side bends of 45 degree back extension
3 x 20 per side

Reverse hyper
180 x 2 x 20














My oldest testing out the Rogue Jammer Arms


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout

2 mile walk and a 45 min nap. Was really feeling yesterday’s workout.


----------



## Yano

This is great man , Love reading through everything.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Upper

Steep incline press against monster mini bands
135 x 5 x 5 - so much easier then last week

Standing press with Jammer arms
1 plate x 20, 20, 15

JM Press thing - Got these from Rob Gobalek, see vid
175 x 15, 12, 10, 8, 6

Chest supported row with Jammer arms
2 plates x 4 x 10

Dumbbell side lateral
25 x 3 x 12
superset with
Hammer curls 
40 x 3 x 10


----------



## Thewall

Yo where did you get those jammer arms. That is pretty cool.  Love the chuck vogeloph poster in the background. Dude was a beast.


----------



## Trendkill

Jammers arms I got from Rogue. Amazing versatility and I find myself thinking of all different kinds of ways to use them.  

Chuck is my all time favorite lifter.  Intensity personified. My cousin is a graphic artist and She painted that on canvas from a picture I sent her.  It’s been hanging in my gym since day 1.


----------



## DEADlifter

I like those jammer arms too.  Bad ass.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Effort Upper
> 
> Steep incline press against monster mini bands
> 135 x 5 x 5 - so much easier then last week
> 
> Standing press with Jammer arms
> 1 plate x 20, 20, 15
> 
> JM Press thing - Got these from Rob Gobalek, see vid
> 175 x 15, 12, 10, 8, 6
> 
> Chest supported row with Jammer arms
> 2 plates x 4 x 10
> 
> Dumbbell side lateral
> 25 x 3 x 12
> superset with
> Hammer curls
> 40 x 3 x 10


I'm a big fan of the JM Press and JM himself , one of the most dynamic benchers with the ability to climb up and down weight classes like a boss. Don't know if you've ever got to see this so I thought I would drop it here for ya.


----------



## Trendkill

Gonna give this one a watch today.


----------



## Yano

Noticed the pic on the wall , figured you'd get a kick out of this as well.


----------



## Trendkill

Oh yeah I’ve seen that one many times. The greatest feat of strength that has been told about him was a squat session at Westside about 15 years ago. I’ve heard this story recounted by both Louie and Matt Wenning. He used  3 blue bands which is 600lbs band tension at the top and 375 at the bottom. He worked up to 800lbs bar weight with this band tension for a single. Absolutely insane.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

close stance box squat with Marrs bar
worked up to 515 and shut it down. Plan was to work up to 90% of my PR but everything was off today so I shut it down.

snatch grip RDL off pin 2
405 x 2 x 5
455 x 5

bent over row
225 x 3 x 12

belt squat march + zercher  carry
loaded 2 plates on the carriage and 145 on the bar
pick up barbell and hold it zercher style while matching in the belt squat machine
3 x 1 minute each

reverse hyper
180 x 2 x 30


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Upper

Steep incline pin press from bottom position
275 x 1
300 x 1 - only 5lbs off my PR.  I will say I've recovered from Covid Lol.  

2 board press
275 x 5
315 x 5
275 x 10
First time barbell flat benching anything in 13 months.  Zero shoulder pain.  Felt like I had no clue what I was doing but I'll take it as a starting point

Barbell extension off floor
135 x 5 x 5

Dumbbell row on Nebula bench
90 x 4 x 8

Dumbbell side later
25 x 3 x 12

Vids


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Lower

Bunch of warm up crap

Box squat with SSB and medium band (140 top/80 bot)
430 x 6 x 2

Deadlift against light band
315 x 4 x 5

Pull Throughs
90 x 3 x 10

Situps on GHR
3 x 15

Jammer Arm Shrugs
plate x 5 x 20

Vids (potential NSFW on pull through video )


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Pull through vid looks like a ball buster


----------



## Yano

Love the vids man , your form is tighter than a mosquitos ass , God damn. My hats off to ya Sir !


----------



## Trendkill

CohibaRobusto said:


> Pull through vid looks like a ball buster


Quite literally. Gotta watch the hip extension on those or you wind up like Ben Stiller in Something about Mary. 


Yano said:


> Love the vids man , your form is tighter than a mosquitos ass , God damn. My hats off to ya Sir !


Thanks Yano. Lots of practice over the years. It may look good but I was really fighting it today. Even my son called me out on it. I freaking hate that bar but it’s the stuff you hate that makes you stronger.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Bunch of shoulder warm up

Steep incline against monster mini bands (80 top/40 bot)
135 x 5 x 5 - best these have felt in a long time

Steep incline jammer arm press
1 plate each side x 3 x 20

JM Press with Camber bar
175 x 17, 15, 12, 10, 10

Row/Shrug thing on jammer arms
2 plates/side x 4 x 12

Dumbbell side lateral
25 x 3 x 12

Hammer curls
40 x 3 x 10

Felt really good today.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

Tons of hip warm ups.  Its cold in California.  Dropped all the way down to 61 and I felt the need to wear a sweatshirt today.  Yes this is cold for California.  Yes I am a pussy when it comes to cold weather.  Spent 4 years in Spokane and I got used to it but that was a while ago.  

Chain suspended good morning
wide stance/camber bar
535 x 1
590 x miss

RDL off pin 2
snatch grip
405 x 5
495 x 3
405 x 6

Zercher marches on belt squat (see vid)
145 bar + 90 carriage x 50 steps
235 bar + 180 carriage x 50 steps
325 bar + 270 carriage x 50 steps
These kicked ma ass.  Felt it everywhere  

Reverse hyper
180 x 2 x 25

Zercher vids - easier to watch then write it out and explain


----------



## PZT

I love colder weather except when Im in the gym


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout

Chiropractor

2 mile walk

belt squat march 
90lbs x 3 minutes

reverse hyper
180 x 2 x 25

Banded inversion
5 minutes


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Upper

Earlier in the day - 1.5 mile walk

Lots of shoulder mobility

Steep incline press with chain
190 x 40lbs chain x 1
190 x 80lbs chain x 1
190 x 120lbs chain x 1
190 x 160 lbs chains x miss - just couldn't lock the damn thing out.

2 board press
315 x 8 (up 3 from last week)
275 x 15 (up 5 from last week)
Will continue to push reps on these as I build back.  Wanna make sure the shoulder holds up before doing any flat max effort work

Barbell extensions on floor
135 x 5 x 6

Chest supported dumbbell row on Nebula bench
90 x 4 x 9 (slight equipment malfunction at the end of set 1 )

Dumbbell side later
25 x 3 x 12
superset with
Hammer curls
40 x 3 x 10

My son went to eat with his football team after practice today.  He was not allowed to eat inside the restaurant because he is not vaccinated.  He and one other player at outside.  In the rain.  If you hear of a murder in northern California tomorrow you know why.  Our county requires proof of full vaccination to eat inside a restaurant.  Hitler is laughing and Pol Pot has a big smile on his face.  Our schools grade and assignment tracking system has also been updated to identify non-vaccinated students and has built in reminders for 6 month booster shots.  Indefinitely.  We are moving. Soon.  Fuck California.  Fuck it all to hell.  May it rot in a maggot like infestation of homelessness, lawlessness and Facism. 

Vids


----------



## quackattack

So close on that pin press. 315 looked easy on the board press.


----------



## Trendkill

quackattack said:


> So close on that pin press. 315 looked easy on the board press.


Those chains hit hard sometimes.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Lower

The usual warmups

Helping two of my high school athletes do their max effort lower workout. One is a junior on the golf team. Weighs 157 and hit 340 on safety squat bar off a parallel box. The other is a senior baseball player who weighs 161 and hit 405 with the same setup. Proud of these men. 

Box squat with Marrs Bar and medium bands (140 top/80 bot)
385 x 8 x 2

Deadlift against medium bands
315 x 6 x 2
These need to get faster. 

Pull through
90 x 4 x 15

Reverse hyper
270 x 3 x 20

Standing side holds
90 x 3 x 30 seconds each side

Vids


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Played poker til 3am Friday night with my usual local crew.  Had a blast.
Warriors vs Kings game last night with my son, nephew, brother in law and father in law.  Also had a blast.

A little tired today but all good!

The usual shoulder warm up and hypers

Steep incline press with 80lbs chain
135 x 5 x 5

Steep incline press
135 x 3 x 20

JM Press on Jammer Arms
90 x 3 x 10

Rows on Jammer Arms
90 x 3 x 15

Dumbbell side lateral
25 x 3 x 12

Hammer curl
40 x 3 x 12

Vids


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout

2 mile walk and some low back stretching

Nap later


----------



## Skullcrusher

Some cool ass music in the background, Godsmack?


----------



## Trendkill

Skullcrusher said:


> Some cool ass music in the background, Godsmack?


Yep that came up during those JM press things.  Black Lable, Testament and Pantera in the other ones.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

Usual hip warmup and some horse linament to keep everything warm

Box Squat with Marrs Bar and strong bands (in the rack these are 180 top/120 bottom)
425 + bands + 160lbs chain x 1
425 + bands + 200lbs chan x 1
465 + bands + 200lbs chain x 1 
Been lifting for years and still make rookie mistakes.  I had my belt notched too tight which caused me to let out some air on the way down.  I got loose on the box and it made the lift much harder then it should be.  Live and learn.

Belt Squat
225 x 10
275 x 10
315 x 10
365 x 10

Row/Shrug combo with Jammer arms
225 x 3 x 10

Zercher carry march in belt squat machine
135 carriage + 145 bar x 2 x 100 steps

Vids


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout

2 mile walk

belt squat marches
135 x 2 x 100

45 degree back extension
2 x 10

shrugs
2 x 50

inverted traction x 5 mins.


----------



## BrotherIron

Diggin those rows.  I could do something like with a HS piece I have at my gym.  Never thought of that.  Thanks.


----------



## Trendkill

Those Jammer arms are so versatile. Trying to figure out something new almost every day for those things.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Upper

I was gassed still from the squats on Wednesday. Did some rep work and accessories and called it a day 

1.5 Mike walk

Shoulder mobility

Steep incline mid pin press
315 x 7

Dumbbell chest supported row
90 x 4 x 10

Dumbbell side lateral
25 x 3 x 12

Hammer curl
40 x 3 x 12

Tricep push down with rope
70 x 3 x 10

Vid


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Lower

The usual warmups

Box squat with Marrs bar and medium bands (140 top/80 bot)
405 x 8 x 2

Deadlift against light bands
315 x 3 paused
405 x 3 paused
405 x 3 x 3
Pulls felt really good today

Pull Through
135 x 3 x 20

Situps on GHR
4 x 15

Face Pulls 
70 x 3 x 20

Vids
No sexy pull through vids tonight.  
Set 7 of squats 



Set 8 of squats


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout

2 mile walk

belt squat march with bands
2 x 100 steps

45 degree back extension
2 x 10

Kettlebell swings
25 x 2 x 20

stretching x 5 minutes

hanging traction x 5 minutes


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Upper

All the warm ups.  

Steep incline
145 + 80lbs chain x 5 x 5

2 board press
315 x 8

JM Press on jammer arms
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10
185 x 15
135 x 20

Rows on jammer arms
185 x 4 x 10

Side laterals
25 x 3 x 12

Hammer curls
40 x 3 x 10

JM variation vid


----------



## BrotherIron

Nice job on the JM Press.  That's an interesting way to perform them. 225 is a goal of mine to perform with an axle for JM Presses.


----------



## Trendkill

BrotherIron said:


> Nice job on the JM Press.  That's an interesting way to perform them. 225 is a goal of mine to perform with an axle for JM Presses.


JMs seem to be my best tricep builder right now. I’m trying to find as many variations of them as possible. The SSB is my favorite when going heavy but I’m digging these jammer arms too.

ive seen you use the axel quite a bit. I’ve got some fat grips I use in place of an axel but I don’t like the feel.  may need to invest in one in the near future.


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> JMs seem to be my best tricep builder right now. I’m trying to find as many variations of them as possible. The SSB is my favorite when going heavy but I’m digging these jammer arms too.
> 
> ive seen you use the axel quite a bit. I’ve got some fat grips I use in place of an axel but I don’t like the feel.  may need to invest in one in the near future.



Yeah, I've become a BIG fan of axles.  I basically only press with an axle or a football bar. I actually want to start performing my OHP with the same 2 as well.


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout

2 mile walk

yelling at football referees x 2 hours.

My youngest wrapped up his freshman season tonight. Team went 9-1 and scored 50pts 4 times this season. They shut out their cross town rivals 38-0 tonight. Good times.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Recovery workout
> 
> 2 mile walk
> 
> yelling at football referees x 2 hours.
> 
> My youngest wrapped up his freshman season tonight. Team went 9-1 and scored 50pts 4 times this season. They shut out their cross town rivals 38-0 tonight. Good times.


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Hell yeah Go Team !! Thats an amazing season. Congrats to all !!


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

Usual warm ups

Called an audible and did a deload.  No max effort movement today.

Belt squat
405 x 3 x 10

Belt squat march
315 x 3 x 200 steps

Pallof press
light band x 3 x 20 per side

Varsity won the big rivalry game tonight 28-14.  Great end to the season.   My oldest whupped up on a big 300 pounder all night. It was awesome. High school football rules.

this was set 3. Legs were getting gassed.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Upper

2 mile walk (done this morning)

Steep incline press against light band
215 x 1 (5lb PR)

Standing row on belt squat
225 x 4 x 10

Dumbbell side lateral
25 x 4 x 12

Hammer curl
40 x 4 x 12

Tricep pushdown with medium band
100 reps

Took it easy again today.  Kind of a half deload.  Body needed it.

Vids


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout

2 mile walk

15 minutes stretching

Will hit some light band work tonight.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

1.75 mile walk (morning)

Box squat with Marrs Bar and medium bands
425 x 4 x 2
515 x 2
605 x 1 - turned into more of a good morning

Speed deadlifts
405 x 15 x 1 - just pulled one rep every 30 seconds

Reverse hyper
270 x 5 x 20

Static side holds on jammer arms
110 x 3 x 1 minute per side

Shrugs on jammer arms
225 x 3 x 20 - loved how these felt

Vids













And this one is hilarious.  I used some kind of auto editing feature on Vimeo and this is what it put together.  Mostly me walking around, checking my rest periods and kicking the bar.  Oh and a few deadlifts too.








						Untitled
					

This is "Untitled" by Trendkill on Vimeo, the home for high quality videos and the people who love them.




					vimeo.com


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout

2 mile walk

15 minutes stretching

Tiling shower


----------



## DEADlifter

Steady killing it


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> Steady killing it


Thanks DL.  Consistency is the name of the game.


----------



## Thewall

How to you like cat training. I see you did that with deadlifts. I did that a long time ago training under josh Bryant.


----------



## Trendkill

CAT training is a staple of the westside/conjugate system that I use.  Louie just took it to the next level with the accommodating resistance using bands/chains.  I mix it up.  Sometimes just straight weight like yesterday, but mostly bands or chains.  I feel it is a key component to overall strength.  Generate as much force from the start as possible.  Repeat.  I know Josh is a big believer in it too although he rarely uses any accommodating resistance.  There's a reason Louie and Josh have created so many all time WR holders.  The stuff works.  

How long ago did you train under Josh?  I actually bought my first monolift off of him when he lived in Santa Barbara.  It was a gift to him from Sarden Strength Equipment and he wasn't using it much.  Gave me a good deal and that one is still in use at the gym I used to run with a buddy of mine.


----------



## Thewall

Trendkill said:


> CAT training is a staple of the westside/conjugate system that I use.  Louie just took it to the next level with the accommodating resistance using bands/chains.  I mix it up.  Sometimes just straight weight like yesterday, but mostly bands or chains.  I feel it is a key component to overall strength.  Generate as much force from the start as possible.  Repeat.  I know Josh is a big believer in it too although he rarely uses any accommodating resistance.  There's a reason Louie and Josh have created so many all time WR holders.  The stuff works.
> 
> How long ago did you train under Josh?  I actually bought my first monolift off of him when he lived in Santa Barbara.  It was a gift to him from Sarden Strength Equipment and he wasn't using it much.  Gave me a good deal and that one is still in use at the gym I used to run with a buddy of mine.


I believe it was 5 or more years ago when I was competing in powerlifting tournaments. I used west side prior to hooking up with josh for a couple training cycles. I used west side mostly when I was training with gear. I felt the bands and chains were more useful as far as mimicking the geared lifting. Once I went raw I started with josh for a bit. I miss those days!!


----------



## Trendkill

Thewall said:


> I believe it was 5 or more years ago when I was competing in powerlifting tournaments. I used west side prior to hooking up with josh for a couple training cycles. I used west side mostly when I was training with gear. I felt the bands and chains were more useful as far as mimicking the geared lifting. Once I went raw I started with josh for a bit. I miss those days!!


Sweet. I either forgot you competed or I wasn’t aware. What weight class?


----------



## Thewall

I competed mostly 198, sometimes a light 220


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

Training was interrupted last couple workouts by a last minute trip to Arizona.  Missed dynamic upper and max lower.  Back at it today.

Steep incline low pin press
275 x 1  not a PR and wasn't feeling it today.  

Steep incline press with camber bar (85lb bar)
185 + 40lbs chain x 5
185 + 80 lbs chain x 4
185 + 120lbs chain x 1 (was thinking 2-3 but nope lol)

Steep incline barbell extensions with camber bar
135 x 3 x 10

Nebula barbell rows
225 x 3 x 8

Dumbbell side laterals
25 x 3 x 15

Hammer curls
40 x 3 x 12

Vids


----------



## Gibsonator

Nice equipment and good music! 
Fuckin hell that was a high incline bro haha.
Good work!


----------



## Trendkill

I injured my shoulder over a year ago and steep incline presses were the only thing I could do that didn't aggravate it.  Shoulder is all healed up now but I set a goal of a 315lb press at that angle and I'm not going back to benching until I hit it.


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout

2 mile walk

15 minutes stretching

Resetting training expectations with my freshmen group.


----------



## quackattack

Trendkill said:


> Resetting training expectations with my freshmen group.


They came in a lot stronger than you were expecting?


----------



## Trendkill

quackattack said:


> They came in a lot stronger than you were expecting?


No.  They need to drop the jackassery and get more serious.  It is a group of six 14-15 year olds of various levels of maturity.  3 of them get it, 2 of them are jerkoffs, 1 is a whiny bitch.  It will all get sorted out.

All of them are good friends of my youngest son and most of their parents are friends of ours too.  It's a fine line I have to walk but at the end of the day I don't waste their time and they don't get to waste mine.


----------



## DEADlifter

Just catching back up and now Funeral Bell is rocking in my head. Good stuff brother. 

I understand the fine line you are walking with your son's friends. You can't just snatch a knot in kids asses like our folks' friends would us.


----------



## Trendkill

Oh, so high and then I fell
Oh, can't stop the ringing
Oh, so high and then I fell
Oh, can't stop the ringing of my funeral bell

I know 3 of their dads really well.  One is a very close friend and he wouldn't care if I had to give his kid a swift kick in the ass.  I just have to keep things really tight with them.  No cracking jokes or anything that might derail them.  If they stay focused it goes well.  My older group I can talk shit to them, crack a joke every once in a while and it never throws anything off course.  They stay 100% focused.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

2 mile walk (done this morning)

Box Squat with camber bar (85lb bar)
405 + 200lbs chain x 8 x 2

Deadlift against light band
405 x 10 x 1

Reverse hyper
360 x 3 x 15

Situps on GHR
3 x 15

Good mornings on belt squat
135 x 3 x 15

Reverse grip lat pulldowns
150 x 3 x 10

Vids





























						Good mornings
					

This is "Good mornings" by Trendkill on Vimeo, the home for high quality videos and the people who love them.




					vimeo.com


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout 

Finished tiling master bath that I started last weekend.

Close to finishing this never ending project. Will not remodel an entire bathroom again for a long time. Tore out literally everything down to the studs and subfloor. had to do a lot of subfloor repairs which took a lot longer then expected. Got all the shiplap, reclaimed wood amd tile up on the walls. Got all new tile installed on the floor  Reframed the entrance to the closet and built and installed a sliding barn door. Installed two new vanities and light fixtures. Installed new shower pan. Still need to grout shower, install glass and fixtures, install tub and filler and do a little touch up. Sorry, kind of rambled there but it’s been one hell of a project.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Recovery workout
> 
> Finished tiling master bath that I started last weekend.
> 
> Close to finishing this never ending project. Will not remodel an entire bathroom again for a long time. Tore out literally everything down to the studs and subfloor. had to do a lot of subfloor repairs which took a lot longer then expected. Got all the shiplap, reclaimed wood amd tile up on the walls. Got all new tile installed on the floor  Reframed the entrance to the closet and built and installed a sliding barn door. Installed two new vanities and light fixtures. Installed new shower pan. Still need to grout shower, install glass and fixtures, install tub and filler and do a little touch up. Sorry, kind of rambled there but it’s been one hell of a project.


Right on man sounds like a hell of a project. Tip for subflooring or just bathroom flooring , Teak n Holly Boat Decking , it looks amazing easy to put down and it can get as wet as a black lab bringing back a duck and it wont hurt it a bit.


----------



## BrotherIron

Love all that chain!


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Right on man sounds like a hell of a project. Tip for subflooring or just bathroom flooring , Teak n Holly Boat Decking , it looks amazing easy to put down and it can get as wet as a black lab bringing back a duck and it wont hurt it a bit.


Yano where were you 10 months ago when I started this nightmare!


----------



## Trendkill

BrotherIron said:


> Love all that chain!


Body was getting really beat up from bands so need to change it up for a wave or two.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

2 mile walk (morning)
15 mins stretching

Steep incline press against choked monster mini bands and looped light bands (that's about the most conjugate sentence one can write)
135 x 5 x 5

Steep incline dumbbell press
70 x 3 x 20

JM with Jammer Arms
135 x 4 x 15

Jammer Arm row thingys (see vid)
135 x 4 x 10

Side laterals mini band
3 x 12

Hammer curls
40 x 4 x 12

Vids


----------



## DEADlifter

How do those Jammer bar row thingies hit?  Does it feel similar to a bar bell upright row?  It looks like good stuff.


----------



## Trendkill

I like them.  Kind of a machine feel where the weight isn't quite linear throughout the ROM.  They are just so versatile though and perfect for all kinds of row variations.


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout

2 mile walk

10 mins stretching


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

Went to lunch with the fam this afternoon.  Ate a giant meal which was a mistake.  It sat in me like a brick the entire afternoon.  Took a 90 minute nap and then got my training in.

Deadlift with plates 2" off ground
635 x 1

Front box squat with Marrs Bar
335 x 3 x 5

45 degree back extension with camber bar
85 + 80lbs chain x 3 x 8

Rotational ab work with bands
monster mini band x 75 reps per side

Neutral grip lat pulldown
150  x 3 x 10

Vids













And a torn callous for fun!


----------



## quackattack

It’s always hard for me to gauge how heavy certain lifts are with all the bands and chains, and then you go and deadlift 635 for a clean single and I realize your a strong motherfucker.


----------



## Trendkill

quackattack said:


> It’s always hard for me to gauge how heavy certain lifts are with all the bands and chains, and then you go and deadlift 635 for a clean single and I realize your a strong motherfucker.


Thanks Quack. The goal is to get over 700 again. I’ve got a ways to go.


----------



## TomJ

Trendkill said:


> Max Effort Lower
> 
> Went to lunch with the fam this afternoon. Ate a giant meal which was a mistake. It sat in me like a brick the entire afternoon. Took a 90 minute nap and then got my training in.
> 
> Deadlift with plates 2" off ground
> 635 x 1
> 
> Front box squat with Marrs Bar
> 335 x 3 x 5
> 
> 45 degree back extension with camber bar
> 85 + 80lbs chain x 3 x 8
> 
> Rotational ab work with bands
> monster mini band x 75 reps per side
> 
> Neutral grip lat pulldown
> 150 x 3 x 10
> 
> Vids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a torn callous for fun!
> View attachment 15588


Gotta stay on top of them, peeling them down in the shower or with a pumice stone. 

Ripping callus' is no fun at all.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

TomJ said:


> Gotta stay on top of them, peeling them down in the shower or with a pumice stone.
> 
> Ripping calices is no fun at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


I just trim em with the knife on my multitool and use lotion mostly


----------



## TomJ

Yano said:


> I just trim em with the knife on my multitool and use lotion mostly


Lots of way to skin a cat... Er rather palm. 

Some gymnast buddies of mine basically said once you can see the white, the upper layers of skin are already separated and it's only a matter of time. 
They were the ones that recommended picking/peeling them down after a shower while they are soft. 

I pole vaulted at a very high level before I got into weightlifting for anything more than athletics and following their advice I hadn't ripped a callus since highschool thank God.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

It puts the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Upper

2 mile walk (morning)

Steep incline reverse band press (bands lighten the weight 80lbs in the bottom and 0lbs at the top)
340 x 1 - Weird lift.  Did not start driving with my legs until midway.
360 x miss - Have not PR'd this variation in a while.  Might be time to swap it out for something new.

Steep incline press with camber bar
185 + 80lbs chain x 3 x 3

Steep incline extensions with camber bar
175 x 3 x 6

Chest supported barbell row
225 x 3 x 9

Side lateral with mini band
4 x 12

Hammer curls
45 x 3 x 10

Vids


----------



## Methyl mike

Trendkill said:


> I haven't kept an online journal in almost 20 years.  I track all my PRs on a spreadsheet that I save to dropbox.  Lame but effective.
> 
> I train 3 days/week but I incorporate all 4 workouts in a traditional Westside style program i.e. max effort lower, max effort upper, dynamic effort lower, dynamic effort upper.  These workouts are spread out over 10 days and then the cycle repeats.  I've trained using Westside methods ever since I began powerlifting.  I really enjoy the variety, effectiveness and the scientific principals it's based on.
> 
> About 9 months ago I tweaked my left shoulder.  It left me unable to bench but for some reason steep incline and overhead work didn't bother it.  It healed up about 2 months ago but I'm going to push on with the overhead work exclusively until I hit a few goals.
> 
> *Max Effort Upper 6/14/21*
> 
> Reverse hyper
> 270 x 20
> 
> Shoulder complex warm-up with bands
> A mix of 6 different shoulder movements all done for 25 reps each
> 
> Steep incline press off pins - this puts the bar about 2" off my upper chest at the starting point
> bar x 50
> 95 x 10
> 135 x 5
> 185 x 3
> 225 x 1
> 275 x 1
> 305 x 1
> 
> Steep incline press lockouts - bar height was right at the top of my head at the starting point
> 315 x 5
> 315 x 5
> 315 x 4
> 
> Camber bar extensions (flat bench)
> 135 + 1 chain/side x 8
> 135 + 2 chain/side x 5
> 135 x 8
> 
> Chest supported row
> 3 plates x 10
> 4 plates x 10
> 5 plates x 10
> 6 plates x 5 not the cleanest reps I've ever done...
> 
> Chest supported row wide grip
> 1 plate 4x20
> 
> Upside down hang/traction ala Donnie Thompson x 5 mins.


Would it be possible to see these movements? 
"
Shoulder complex warm-up with bands
A mix of 6 different shoulder movements all done for 25 reps each"


----------



## Methyl mike

Trendkill said:


> Max Effort Upper
> 
> 2 mile walk (morning)
> 
> Steep incline reverse band press (bands lighten the weight 80lbs in the bottom and 0lbs at the top)
> 340 x 1 - Weird lift.  Did not start driving with my legs until midway.
> 360 x miss - Have not PR'd this variation in a while.  Might be time to swap it out for something new.
> 
> Steep incline press with camber bar
> 185 + 80lbs chain x 3 x 3
> 
> Steep incline extensions with camber bar
> 175 x 3 x 6
> 
> Chest supported barbell row
> 225 x 3 x 9
> 
> Side lateral with mini band
> 4 x 12
> 
> Hammer curls
> 45 x 3 x 10
> 
> Vids


Big fucker


----------



## Trendkill

Methyl mike said:


> Would it be possible to see these movements?
> "
> Shoulder complex warm-up with bands
> A mix of 6 different shoulder movements all done for 25 reps each"


Sure I’ll film the, next time I do an upper body workout. It’s nothing special but gets the blood flowing.


----------



## Methyl mike

Trendkill said:


> Sure I’ll film the, next time I do an upper body workout. It’s nothing special but gets the blood flowing.


You sir are the fucking man


----------



## Trendkill

@Methyl mike here is a video from Squat University (Aaron Horschig) of the first 3 mobility exercises I do for shoulders: 




I don't always do the 2-3 second hold he recommends.  In addition to these three I also do banded upright rows, banded curls and shoulder dislocates with a band as shown here by some random youtuber:


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Lower

2 Mile walk in the morning

Box squat with camber bar
425 + 200lbs chain x 8 x 2

Belt squat marches
315 x 3 x 210 steps

Reverse hyper
360 x 3 x 15

Planks
3 x 1 minute

Lat pulldowns
150 x 3 x 10

No deads today.  Back still recovering from max effort day.

Here's my 3rd, 5th and 8th sets of squats tonight


----------



## PZT

such a sweet fkin set up


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> @Methyl mike here is a video from Squat University (Aaron Horschig) of the first 3 mobility exercises I do for shoulders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't always do the 2-3 second hold he recommends.  In addition to these three I also do banded upright rows, banded curls and shoulder dislocates with a band as shown here by some random youtuber:


That fist one is perfect for preventing rotator cuff problems. The holds are what create stability. It gets all those little stabilizer muscles firing. Just like when you do a side plank for core stability.

The second one I can do now but when I first started I was not flexible enough. So maybe it depends on shoulder flexibility/mobility. Probably good for tight shoulders if you work them a lot.

So far it seems to me like the most common lifting injuries can be prevented by focusing on core, hip, and shoulder stability. Which is totally worth it to be able to keep lifting.


----------



## TomJ

Trendkill said:


> @Methyl mike here is a video from Squat University (Aaron Horschig) of the first 3 mobility exercises I do for shoulders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't always do the 2-3 second hold he recommends. In addition to these three I also do banded upright rows, banded curls and shoulder dislocates with a band as shown here by some random youtuber:


Love a lot of squat universities information. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

TomJ said:


> Love a lot of squat universities information.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Dude knows his stuff and works with a lot of different athletes.  I really like his approach to mobility and rehab.


----------



## TomJ

Trendkill said:


> Dude knows his stuff and works with a lot of different athletes. I really like his approach to mobility and rehab.


Anyone who promotes mobility work gets a pass in my book. So few people practice proper mobility work even though it's probably the single best tool to avoid injury

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> such a sweet fkin set up


I started dreaming about my first home gym when I was 14.  Tried to convince my parents to move out of the master bedroom so I could make it a gym.  That didn't go over so well.  Almost had them talked into building a large shed in the backyard but that didn't pass either.  Each house I've owned has had a had small home gym but when it came time to get my boys involved everything just came together for this one.  I started small and just kept adding pieces over the years.  About 70% of my equipment was purchased from CL or FB marketplace.  The monolift was my greatest CL score ever.  I'm always looking to score more deals but I've run out of room!


----------



## Yano




----------



## Trendkill

I saw this yesterday and I'm still not sure what the hell happened here.  part of me says its fake and another part of me is thinking we've just captured video of a guy killing himself while squatting.  Dave's reaction is priceless.


----------



## DEADlifter

Trendkill said:


> I saw this yesterday and I'm still not sure what the hell happened here.  part of me says its fake and another part of me is thinking we've just captured video of a guy killing himself while squatting.  Dave's reaction is priceless.


I hope it's fake.  That looks terrible.


----------



## BrotherIron

A friend sent me this vid. That has to be fake.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> I saw this yesterday and I'm still not sure what the hell happened here.  part of me says its fake and another part of me is thinking we've just captured video of a guy killing himself while squatting.  Dave's reaction is priceless.


Thats what I was thinking its some fancy edit or cgi or what ever they sent in to fuck with Dave.


----------



## Trendkill

Apparently this is a thing now with Dave.  People send him vids, he does fake virtual coaching, etc.  Something funny should come out of this.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

No walk today.

Did not get enough to eat today.  Oh the irony.  300lb man can't eat enough LoL.  Work has been a bitch lately too.  Ok, enough excuses, no one cares, train harder.

Steep incline press against choked monster mini and loop mini bands
140 x 5 x 5

Steep incline press with Jammer arms
135 x 20
185 x 15
225 x 10

JM Press with Jammer arms
185 x 4 x 15

Rows with Jammer arms
185 x 4 x 12

Side laterals with mini band
4 x 15

Hammer curls
50 x 3 x 10

Vids


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout

2.25 mile walk

15 mins stretching


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

Going on vacation tomorrow so this will be the last workout for a week.

2 Mile walk this morning

Chain suspended Hatfield squat with Marrs Bar
705 x 1
755 x 1
805 x 1

Reverse hyper
180 x 2 x 50

Static dumbbell side hold
90 x 2 min each side

Gonna sleep good tonight

Vids


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Max Effort Lower
> 
> Going on vacation tomorrow so this will be the last workout for a week.
> 
> 2 Mile walk this morning
> 
> Chain suspended Hatfield squat with Marrs Bar
> 705 x 1
> 755 x 1
> 805 x 1
> 
> Reverse hyper
> 180 x 2 x 50
> 
> Static dumbbell side hold
> 90 x 2 min each side
> 
> Gonna sleep good tonight
> 
> Vids


Enjoy the Vacation man !!


----------



## Yano

Hope the Vacay is going well , where did you end up ? Normal folks go to places like Disney and the beach ... you head to EliteFTS for the tour ? now that would be a vacation !!


----------



## Trendkill

I literally did take a vacation to train at Westside over 20 years ago.

The wife, however, is not too keen on visiting Columbus in December. We are in Maui amidst one of the biggest winter storms they’ve had here in awhile. Saw the sun today for the first time since getting here on Saturday and that was only as it was setting for the day. Still been a lot of fun though. Tomorrow is supposed to be clear and I’m hoping to get some snorkeling in. If you here of any beached whales in Maui you’ll know why.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> I literally did take a vacation to train at Westside over 20 years ago.
> 
> The wife, however, is not too keen on visiting Columbus in December. We are in Maui amidst one of the biggest winter storms they’ve had here in awhile. Saw the sun today for the first time since getting here on Saturday and that was only as it was setting for the day. Still been a lot of fun though. Tomorrow is supposed to be clear and I’m hoping to get some snorkeling in. If you here of any beached whales in Maui you’ll know why.


Right on man , have a great time hope the weather treats y'all right !


----------



## Trendkill

Thank you sir!


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

Back from vacation. Maui Brewing Company has an incredible beer : Mana Wheat. Holy King Kamehameha is it good. Drank way too much of it but had a great time. Was going to take the rest of the week off but I got home at 1:30am, slept 10 hours and felt great. 

2 mile walk

Steep Incline pin press (chin level)
275 x 1
295 x 1
315 x 1

Steep incline press with camber bar
185 + 80lbs chain x 5,4,4
These are just hard

Steep incline barbell extensions with camber bar
155 x 3 x 10

Rows on belt squat
225 x 4 x 8

Dumbbell front raise
30 x 3 x 12

Hammer  Curls
45 x 3 x 10

Vids


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Lower

Walked 4 miles at the wrestling tournament on Saturday but did not get any in today.  Plus it was pouring rain and that only happens every 6 years here so I figured I was justified in not going outside.

Box squat with camber bar
445 + 200lbs chain x 6 x 2
The best my top week has felt in a long time.

Good morning with camber bar
315 x 4 x 5
My deadlift cycle got screwed up the past couple weeks. The camber bar was already in the mono so I just did good mornings instead.  New wave starts next week.

Standing abs on lat machine
100 x 5 x 10

Lat pulldowns
150 x 3 x 10

Marches in belt squat machine
225 x 5 minutes continuously.  Hips were burning.

No vids because my dumbass forgot to hit record when I started squatting.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You're a fucking beast


----------



## Trendkill

Yesterday's recovery workout

2.25 mile walk

15 mins stretching


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Upper

2 mile walk (morning)

Steep incline press with camber bar
175 + 40lbs chain x 5 x 5
These were, uh, hard.  

Flat dumbbell press
100 x 3 x 10

Bent over row on belt squat
225 x 3 x 10

Dumbbell front raise
30 x 3 x 10

Hammer curls
45 x 3 x 12

Overheard tricep extension
light band x 100 reps

Vids


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Effort Upper
> 
> 2 mile walk (morning)
> 
> Steep incline press with camber bar
> 175 + 40lbs chain x 5 x 5
> These were, uh, hard.
> 
> Flat dumbbell press
> 100 x 3 x 10
> 
> Bent over row on belt squat
> 225 x 3 x 10
> 
> Dumbbell front raise
> 30 x 3 x 10
> 
> Hammer curls
> 45 x 3 x 12
> 
> Overheard tricep extension
> light band x 100 reps
> 
> Vids


Doin those with camber does have a bit of a swing to it , nice man !!


----------



## Trendkill

I had to increase my rest periods on these cause my upper back and shoulders were so fried.  I usually do 60 seconds rest when doing 5s but had to bump that to 90 seconds and 2 mins on the last set lol.


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout

2.15 mile walk

15 minutes stretching

Going to work the walks up to 3 miles a couple times per week and keep the other days at 2.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

Gassed from Monday's workout and I should've rested.  But I'm stubborn.  Go figure

Rack pull pin 2
Worked up to 675 and shut it down

Front squats on box with Marrs Bar
335 x 5
360 x 5
385 x 5

45 degree back extension with camber bar
135 x 3 x 8

Barbell holds (double over hand grip)
225 x 1min
315 x 30 sec
405 x10 sec
405 x 1 min with straps

Blah.


----------



## DEADlifter

Trendkill said:


> 45 degree back extension with camber bar
> 135 x 3 x 8


I got a painful lower back pump just reading that.  Holy cow man!


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> I got a painful lower back pump just reading that.  Holy cow man!


In the aftermath I realize it actually hit my hams and glutes harder than the low back.  Still sore today. During the actual lift the low back was pumped and tired though.


----------



## DEADlifter

Trendkill said:


> In the aftermath I realize it actually hit my hams and glutes harder than the low back.  Still sore today. During the actual lift the low back was pumped and tired though.


When doing extensions I really have to focus on the glutes to try to keep my lower back out of it.


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> When doing extensions I really have to focus on the glutes to try to keep my lower back out of it.


I'm the same way with these and reverse hypers.  I feel like I can do them two ways, one that targets low back if I focus on that and one that hits glutes/hams if I focus on that.  It's kinda weird.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

2 Mile walk in the early afternoon

Steep Incline Press
275 x 2.9999999 reps.  Strained for what felt like 30 seconds but was actually only 5.

Steep incline rack lockouts (6" ROM)
365 x 3 x 5

Lat Pulldowns
250 x 3 x 6

Reverse band pulldown holds
Doubled light band x 3 x 30 seconds

Steep incline dumbbell press
80 x 3 x 10

Hammer curls
45 x 3 x 12

Band front raise
light band x 3 x 15


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout

2.25 mile walk

15 mins stretching

Face pulls with band
3 x 25


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Lower

Box squat with SSB
390 + 160lbs chain x 8 x 2

Good mornings with SSB
340 x 3 x 5

Belt squat marches
315 x 3 x 1 minute

Seated leg curls
medium band x 3 x 20
Superset with
Lat pulldowns
150 x 3 x 10

Planks
3 x 1 min

This was the best lower body workout I've had in a long time.  All the walking and stretching has really loosened up my hips and low back.  Very happy with this progress.

Vids
3rd, 4th and 8th sets of squats













1st and 3rd set of good mornings


----------



## SFGiants

Great stuff brother


----------



## Trendkill

SFGiants said:


> Great stuff brother


Thank You!


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Upper 

2.4 mile walk

Steep incline press with camber bar
180 + 40lbs chain x 9 x 3

Flat dumbbell press
100 x 4 x 10

Bent over row in belt squat
225 x 3 x 10

Wife’s birthday tonight so stopped there so we wouldn’t be late for dinner.

Merry Christmas All!


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Effort Upper
> 
> 2.4 mile walk
> 
> Steep incline press with camber bar
> 180 + 40lbs chain x 9 x 3
> 
> Flat dumbbell press
> 100 x 4 x 10
> 
> Bent over row in belt squat
> 225 x 3 x 10
> 
> Wife’s birthday tonight so stopped there so we wouldn’t be late for dinner.
> 
> Merry Christmas All!


Merry Christmas man , thanks for every thing.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Merry Christmas man , thanks for every thing.


Man thank you for all the laughs and good stories.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

2.3 mile walk

Close stance SSB box squat
520 x 1
555 x miss
I. Hate. This. Bar.

Front squat off box with Marrs bar
335 x 5
425 x 3
335 x 10
difficult to get much air after the 8th rep

45 degree back raise
130 x 3 x 10
used a dumbbell held at the chest this week instead of the barbell

Barbell holds double overhand grip
225 x 70 seconds 
315 x 30 seconds 
405 x 5 seconds 
added straps
405 x 2 x 60 seconds 
405 x 45 seconds
these hit grip and traps hard.

vid


----------



## Yano

425x3 Front squat ...... Freakin Animal  !! Love it !!!!


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout 

shoveling snow off the deck of the house we rented for New Years x 1.5 hours.

throwing snow on my youngest son and nephew from the deck x 30 minutes

Hit low back, obliques and shoulders pretty hard.


----------



## Trendkill

Finally back at after the New Year's getaway

Instead of calling all my lifts "steep incline" I'm just going to call it seated press.  All the instagram gurus label it this way and they are the experts in our modern society so, when in Rome...

Seated Press
worked up to 190 + 120lbs chain

Seated pin press - bar at eyeball height which is my sticking point right now. 
225 x 5
260 x 5
275 x 3

Seated dumbbell press
80 x 2 x 10

Wife's flight got in early so had to cut it short and go pick her up.


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout

2.25 mile walk

15 mins stretching


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

First - gotta brag about two of my athletes.  My oldest son hit a 430lb SSB box squat for a 15lb PR in the middle of wrestling season and down 15lbs.  His friend hit 480 and just missed 520.  These are high school juniors both weighing 205lbs right now.  I was fired up.

Box squat with SSB
410 + 160lbs chain x 8 x 2

Camber bar good mornings
355 x 4 x 5

Marches in belt squat machine
315 x 3 x 120 steps

Seated leg curls
Medium band x 3 x 20

Dumbbell side holds
90 x 3 x 30sec/side

Stretching

Vids - my best 3 sets from tonight plus the good mornings.


----------



## MrBafner

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Lower
> 
> First - gotta brag about two of my athletes.  My oldest son hit a 430lb SSB box squat for a 15lb PR in the middle of wrestling season and down 15lbs.  His friend hit 480 and just missed 520.  These are high school juniors both weighing 205lbs right now.  I was fired up.
> 
> Box squat with SSB
> 410 + 160lbs chain x 8 x 2
> 
> Camber bar good mornings
> 355 x 4 x 5
> 
> Marches in belt squat machine
> 315 x 3 x 120 steps
> 
> Seated leg curls
> Medium band x 3 x 20
> 
> Dumbbell side holds
> 90 x 3 x 30sec/side
> 
> Stretching
> 
> Vids - my best 3 sets from tonight plus the good mornings.


That's pretty impressive ... great job


----------



## Yano

That's freakin great man !!! Right on


----------



## Yano

This popped up from Pete Rubish this morning one of his High School lifters. Kids 15


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> This popped up from Pete Rubish this morning one of his High School lifters. Kids 15


Awesome.  I love seeing young lifters get involved in the sport.  Especially young men.


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery

2.15 mile walk

Belt squat marches
135 x 5 minutes continuously

Reverse hyper
180 x 40


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Lower
> 
> First - gotta brag about two of my athletes.  My oldest son hit a 430lb SSB box squat for a 15lb PR in the middle of wrestling season and down 15lbs.  His friend hit 480 and just missed 520.  These are high school juniors both weighing 205lbs right now.  I was fired up.
> 
> Box squat with SSB
> 410 + 160lbs chain x 8 x 2
> 
> Camber bar good mornings
> 355 x 4 x 5
> 
> Marches in belt squat machine
> 315 x 3 x 120 steps
> 
> Seated leg curls
> Medium band x 3 x 20
> 
> Dumbbell side holds
> 90 x 3 x 30sec/side
> 
> Stretching
> 
> Vids - my best 3 sets from tonight plus the good mornings.


That's incredible man, good job for those kids!


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Seated press against monster mini bands (80 top/40 bot)
135 x 9 x 3

Flat dumbbell bench 
100 x 5 x 10
Slowly building up bench volume again. Shoulder is feeling good. 

Chest supported row
3 plates x 4 x 15

Front raise
Mini band x 4 x 10

Hammer curls
45 x 4 x 10


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

Apparently the cold I had last week was my second go around with Covid.  Wife and oldest son have it now.  Yeah.

2.25 mile walk this morning

Sumo deadlift from 2" deficit
590 x 1 5lb PR

Belt squat wide stance
495 x 3 x 5 
blew up my hips ands quads

Zercher good morning 
145 + doubled mini bands x 3 x 10
@BrotherIron talked about doing these in his log.  I haven't done them in over a year so I decided to work them in as well.  Blew up my hips and glutes even more

Lat pulldown
160 x 3 x 10
supset with
Static Paloff holds
light band x 3 x 10

No vids today.  Was running monolift for my son for his dynamic effort work and didn't get a chance to record anything.


----------



## Yano

Hope every one is over that shit and feeling better soon man !!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> Max Lower
> 
> Apparently the cold I had last week was my second go around with Covid.  Wife and oldest son have it now.  Yeah.
> 
> 2.25 mile walk this morning
> 
> Sumo deadlift from 2" deficit
> 590 x 1 5lb PR
> 
> Belt squat wide stance
> 495 x 3 x 5
> blew up my hips ands quads
> 
> Zercher good morning
> 145 + doubled mini bands x 3 x 10
> @BrotherIron talked about doing these in his log.  I haven't done them in over a year so I decided to work them in as well.  Blew up my hips and glutes even more
> 
> Lat pulldown
> 160 x 3 x 10
> supset with
> Static Paloff holds
> light band x 3 x 10
> 
> No vids today.  Was running monolift for my son for his dynamic effort work and didn't get a chance to record anything.


Sorry to hear you all got the vid too.

How bad has it been for you three?


----------



## Trendkill

Skullcrusher said:


> Sorry to hear you all got the vid too.
> 
> How bad has it been for you three?


Nothing like the first time.  This has been very mild.  My oldest son has nothing but a stuffed up nose.  I had a sore throat and congestion in the ears.  All of it resolved in 4-5 days.  Our first go around was more like what you just experienced.  Severe flu, chills, extreme fatigue.  Lasted 2 weeks but took me about 6 weeks to feel normal again.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Hope every one is over that shit and feeling better soon man !!


Thanks Yano.  Very, very mild symptoms.  Kids have to quarantine from school for 5 days.  They are stoked because they just went back to school yesterday from Christmas break (everything in Cali is messed up including our Christmas break schedule).


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> Nothing like the first time.  This has been very mild.  My oldest son has nothing but a stuffed up nose.  I had a sore throat and congestion in the ears.  All of it resolved in 4-5 days.  Our first go around was more like what you just experienced.  Severe flu, chills, extreme fatigue.  Lasted 2 weeks but took me about 6 weeks to feel normal again.


Well I am happy to hear that it is mild for you all this time. I guess maybe it's been about a month since my last workout. I'll check my log.

Just take it easy if you need to!


----------



## Trendkill

Back when I had it the first time I took 2 weeks off training.  I came back slowly and it took me a couple more weeks before I had any endurance in my sessions.  I probably should have taken a third week off but I'm just too impatient.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> Back when I had it the first time I took 2 weeks off training.  I came back slowly and it took me a couple more weeks before I had any endurance in my sessions.  I probably should have taken a third week off but I'm just too impatient.


Yeah if it wasn't for my back pain coming back to haunt me I would have started up earlier. Just trying to give some extra healing time. Pain is pretty much completely gone now but I'm still going to go easy at first. I hate not working out too, just trying to listen to my body I guess.


----------



## Trendkill

Skullcrusher said:


> Yeah if it wasn't for my back pain coming back to haunt me I would have started up earlier. Just trying to give some extra healing time. Pain is pretty much completely gone now but I'm still going to go easy at first. I hate not working out too, just trying to listen to my body I guess.


It's probably the right thing to do.  Just make sure to keep some type of active movement going until you get back to training.  Walking, stretching, etc.


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery

2.5 mile walk

15 mins stretching

I'll do some reverse hypers and some belt squat marches tonight while the boys train.

I'm down 10 lbs since I started walking 6-8 miles/week.  Max squat and pressing movements are down a little but deadlifts are going up which is to be expected.  Squats and presses should normalize in another month or so.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Upper

For no reason at all I did not do my normal warm up today.  Just reverse hypers and straight into my first lift.  It just felt right.  I also had a very good day.  So...

Seated pin press (top of head)
315 x 2
345 x 1
375 x 1 (5lb PR)
385 x miss

Seated pin press (chin level)
275 x 5
275 x 4
275 x 4

Lat pulldown wide
250 x 3 x 6

Band pulldown static hold
doubled light band x 3 x 30 seconds

Seated dumbbell press
80 x 12
80 x 10
80 x 10

Hammer curls
45 x 3 x 15

Vids




















https://vimeo.com/665441341
https://vimeo.com/665441478


----------



## Yano

Nice job on the PR man !


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Nice job on the PR man !


Thank you.  It had been awhile since I hit an upper body PR.  Made a few adjustments a couple weeks ago and things are back on track.


----------



## Yano

Hey man hows the family doing , every one getting over the latest battle with covid ok ? Havent seen ya much starting to worry a little. God Bless


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Hey man hows the family doing , every one getting over the latest battle with covid ok ? Havent seen ya much starting to worry a little. God Bless


Thanks for asking Yano.  All is good.  I'm in the process of relocating to Arizona and things are a bit hectic right now.  Took a last minute trip down there this weekend.  We all got over this round of Covid quickly.  My oldest son tested negative yesterday after being asymptomatic when he got his initial positive test.  My youngest never had it but was forced to quarantine from school.  They both went back today.  

How's your family doing?  Still -5 up there in Maine?


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Upper

2.25 mile morning walk
15 mins stretching

Seated press against monster mini's
140 x 9 x 3

Flat dumbbell bench
105 x 3 x 10

Chest supported row
3 plates + quarter x 4 x 12

Rear delt flyes
mini bands x 4 x 15

Hammer curls
50 x 3 x 10


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Thanks for asking Yano.  All is good.  I'm in the process of relocating to Arizona and things are a bit hectic right now.  Took a last minute trip down there this weekend.  We all got over this round of Covid quickly.  My oldest son tested negative yesterday after being asymptomatic when he got his initial positive test.  My youngest never had it but was forced to quarantine from school.  They both went back today.
> 
> How's your family doing?  Still -5 up there in Maine?


It warmed up quite a bit to snow , got 7 inches or so and some rain.Supposed to drop back down to -11 or so by Friday. Just another day on Hoth


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> It warmed up quite a bit to snow , got 7 inches or so and some rain.Supposed to drop back down to -11 or so by Friday. Just another day on Hoth


Hoth, one of my favorite planets.....watch our for the Wampas.  Also be sure to bring your Taun-Taun in at night.  They don't handle the cold so well.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> Hoth, one of my favorite planets.....watch our for the Wampas.  Also be sure to bring your Taun-Taun in at night.  They don't handle the cold so well.


Damn Taun-Tauns.

They just don't make them like they used to.


----------



## Trendkill

Skullcrusher said:


> Damn Taun-Tauns.
> 
> They just don't make them like they used to.


Mine froze up solid one day.  Was out exploring the back country in a blizzard.  Thing let out a weird yowl, keeled over and that was it.


----------



## Yano

It would of been fucking cool as hell to be Luke Skywalker. But you know for a fact his cousin Michael Moonwalker must of taken a LOT of shit at the Cantina ... say arent you ? ... No , No I'm not ,,,


----------



## Trendkill

I think you're getting your Luke's mixed up.  Michael Moonwalker was the second cousin once removed of Luke Skyywalker, not Skywalker.  They are often confused.  The former is from Miami, the latter from Tattooine.


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout

2.1 mile walk
15 mins stretching


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

Had another good one today.

Chain suspended good morning
camber bar 42" off ground
535 x 1 (video 1)
590 x 1 (video 2) PR - First PR on this variation in over a year.  

Belt squat - wide stance
495 x 3 x 6 (video 3)

Zercher good morning
195 + doubled mini bands
3 x 10 (video 4)

Dumbbell side bends
105 x 3 x 10 per side


----------



## Skullcrusher

You're a beast dude! Amazing!


----------



## Trendkill

Skullcrusher said:


> You're a beast dude! Amazing!


Thanks Skull. PRs are always fun.


----------



## Yano

Nice work man !! Sick PR


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Nice work man !! Sick PR


Thanks Yano!


----------



## Trendkill

Put 9 hours in yesterday afternoon/night getting the house ready for open house.  🤮🤮🤮

Gonna take today off and hit ME Upper tomorrow.


----------



## Trendkill

MaxEffort Upper

Finally got this one in. My son‘s wrestling tournament got over late last night so this got pushed to today. He took second out of 16 and had a great first meet at 195. League starts this Tuesday.

Seated press against choked light bands (100 top/50 bot)
225 x 1 PR

seated pin press nose height
225 x 3
275 x 4
225 x 10
did these one week too long.  Reps went backward. Will switch up next week.

lat pulldown 
200 x 3 x 10

lat pulldown static hold
doubled light band x 40sec, 35 sec, 30 sec

seated dumbbell press
80 x 15
80 x 13
80 x 12

hammer curls
50 x 3 x 10


----------



## Yano

Right on man ! Thats a great place to be in to start a season.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Right on man ! Thats a great place to be in to start a season.


I was stoked.  His past 4 tournaments he had been wrestling 220s at a bodyweight of 203 and still holding his own.  Multiple 5th-7th place finishes out of upwards of 32 wrestlers in his bracket.  His coaches are good men and wouldn't let him cut to 195 until league starts and the +2lb allowance kicks in for January.  He can do an easy water cut and hit 197 for weigh ins.


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery

2.25 mile walk

15 mins stretching


----------



## Thewall

Awesome stuff with your son. Going to the leagues that’s awesome, best of luck. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Trendkill

Thewall said:


> Awesome stuff with your son. Going to the leagues that’s awesome, best of luck. Enjoy!!!


Thank you.  First league meet tonight.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> I was stoked.  His past 4 tournaments he had been wrestling 220s at a bodyweight of 203 and still holding his own.  Multiple 5th-7th place finishes out of upwards of 32 wrestlers in his bracket.  His coaches are good men and wouldn't let him cut to 195 until league starts and the +2lb allowance kicks in for January.  He can do an easy water cut and hit 197 for weigh ins.


My boy got his first medal this weekend at his first tournament. Got a pin too. Was so fun. We will probably go to another in 2 weeks. He was in tots 53 lbs. lol


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> My boy got his first medal this weekend at his first tournament. Got a pin too. Was so fun. We will probably go to another in 2 weeks. He was in tots 53 lbs. lol


NIce!  He will get some much experience starting young.  Will be a monster in high school if he sticks with it.

It took me awhile to understand the point scoring in wrestling.  Now that I've got most of that down it's even more fun to watch too.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Effort Lower

 My son’s wrestling dual got moved up an hour early. Had to cut this one short. He pinned his guy in the first round.

Box squat with SSB
430 + 160lbs chain x 6 x 2

Belt squat marches
315 x 365 continuous steps. 
difficulty unbuckling from machine and walking afterwards.

No vids. Gym was a zoo today with the freshmen group. They’re like a swarm of mosquitoes sometimes. Everywhere at once and annoying. Not always but especially when I’m in a rush.


----------



## DEADlifter

Congrats to your son.


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> Congrats to your son.


Thanks DL.  Watching him play football has always been my favorite but wrestling is very close to taking that top spot now.


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout from yesterday

2.25 mile walk

15 mins stretching


----------



## DEADlifter

I've noticed your recovery walks are always 2.25 miles.  Is that a distance you came up with or does it just coincide with a landmark?


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> I've noticed your recovery walks are always 2.25 miles.  Is that a distance you came up with or does it just coincide with a landmark?


I have two loops around the neighborhood that I've put together.  Both of them happen to be exactly 2.25 miles.  It's just a random distance right now but it feels right.  Takes me about 35 minutes to complete it.


----------



## DEADlifter

Trendkill said:


> I have two loops around the neighborhood that I've put together.  Both of them happen to be exactly 2.25 miles.  It's just a random distance right now but it feels right.  Takes me about 35 minutes to



That's cool. I wouldn't mind having an outdoor place to walk when the weather is nice.


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> That's cool. I wouldn't mind having an outdoor place to walk when the weather is nice.


I really like it in the morning which is when I usually try to do my walks.  Sets a good tone for the day.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Seated press against choked monster mini bands (80top/40 bot)
145 x 9 x 3 - These were extra snappy today

Flat dumbbell press
105 x 4 x 10 - Shoulder continues to feel good and handle the increased volume

Chest supported row
4 plates x 4 x 10

Banded rear delt flyes
4 x 20, 15, 15, 12

Hammer curls
50 x 4 x 10


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

Put in 12 hours on Friday prepping for an open house on Saturday. Somebody remind me again how fun it is to move?  This pushed my ME lower to today.

Close stance box squat with Marrs Bar
515 x 1
565 x 1
620 x 1 PR - If you watch the vid this is not how to perform a box squat.  I plopped on the box, lost my tightness, shot forward and basically did a good morning.  It happens.  This is why good mornings are also very important for the squat.  If you find yourself out of position you can muscle it up if needed.   Also, my second lower body workout after I had Covid in September I did this variation.  I barely got 515 x 1. Got a 5lb PR today and was very pleased with that.

Bent over row
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 6

GHR with chain
100lbs chain x 5
60lbd chain x 8
80lbs chain x 8
100lbs chain x 5

Seated good morning with SSB
160 x 10
210 x 10
250 x 10

Seated abduction with bands
doubled mini band x 3 x 100 reps

Bunch of stretching and traction

Vids


----------



## DEADlifter

Congrats on the PR brother


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> Congrats on the PR brother


Thanks DL.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Upper

Reverse band seated press (Lightened method or future method as it's called in conjugate.  Goal is to gain confidence in bigger weights).  Bands deload 80lbs at the bottom and zero at the top.
365 x miss

Reverse band seated press
315 x 3 x 3

JM press with SSB
250 x 3 x 6

Dumbbell row
100 x 3 x 10

Face pulls
70 x 20, 20, 15

Hammer curl
50 x 15, 13, 11

Wasn't supposed to do reverse bands again so soon but just got off 3 weeks of heavy pin presses and didn't want to max on those so soon after doing them for accessory work.


----------



## Trendkill

last minute trip down to Arizona again. Going to put in a couple offers tomorrow. No training til I get back on Saturday.


----------



## ATLRigger

Trendkill said:


> NIce!  He will get some much experience starting young.  Will be a monster in high school if he sticks with it.
> 
> It took me awhile to understand the point scoring in wrestling.  Now that I've got most of that down it's even more fun to watch too.


Yep points for take downs, breaking free, can’t remember the others. Good stuff


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Took about an hour to get loose today. Stiff from the plane and hotel bed. Walked, hypers, mobility, banded traction. Finally felt loose enough to get after it.

Box squat with Marrs bar
385 + 200lbs chain x 8 x 2

Good morning with Marrs bar
335 x 2 x 5
385 x 5

Reverse hyper
360 x 4 x 15
haven’t done these in a while and it shows

Standing abs
100 x 3 x 20


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Upper
> 
> Took about an hour to get loose today. Stiff from the plane and hotel bed. Walked, hypers, mobility, banded traction. Finally felt loose enough to get after it.
> 
> Box squat with Marrs bar
> 385 + 200lbs chain x 8 x 2
> 
> Good morning with Marrs bar
> 335 x 2 x 5
> 385 x 5
> 
> Reverse hyper
> 360 x 4 x 15
> haven’t done these in a while and it shows
> 
> Standing abs
> 100 x 3 x 20


Nice man !! I'm hoping to get to it this week and get some pulling n squatting in , if not ill just work upper again this week. See how the foot feels


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Nice man !! I'm hoping to get to it this week and get some pulling n squatting in , if not ill just work upper again this week. See how the foot feels


You keep hitting those bench PRs and you might take a few extra weeks off sq/dl.  I do find that the lower body responds really well to a deload.  As long as it's not more than another week or so you will probably come back feeling very rested and hitting additional PRs.


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery 

2 mile walk

15 mins stretching

reverse hyper
180 x 30

belt squat march
135 x 5 minutes


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Seated press
135 + 80lbs chain x 9 x 3

Dumbbell press
105 x 5 x 10

Close grip lat pulldown
200 x 4 x 10

Band rear delt flyes
monster mini band x 3 x 10

Hammer curls
55 x 3 x 10


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout from yesterday

2.75 mile walk

15 mins stretching


----------



## Trendkill

My son won league at 195 tonight.  Super proud of this kid.  He has regionals next weekend and if he wins that he is off to state.  Max effort lower pushed to tomorrow.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> My son won league at 195 tonight.  Super proud of this kid.  He has regionals next weekend and if he wins that he is off to state.  Max effort lower pushed to tomorrow.


WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


Right on !!!


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

Deadlift off 4” blocks
680 x 1 PR

Bent over row from floor
320 x 3 x 5

GHR
100lbs chain x 3 x 8

Seated good morning with SSB
250 x 3 x 8


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout

2.25 mile walk

15 mins stretching

reverse hypers


----------



## Trendkill

Max Upper

Got to train with my oldest tonight.  Just the two of us.  Hadn't been able to do that in a long time.  He hit a nice 15lb PR.

Seated pin press (just under chin)
275 x 1
310 x miss
275 x 2 and missed third.  Ugh

Football bar close grip
275 x 3 x 3

JM with SSB
250 x 8, 8, 6

Dumbbell row
105 x 3 x 10

Hammer curl
55 x 3 x 10


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery 

2.25 mile walk

15 mins stretching. This is really paying off. Back and hips feel a lot better as does overall mobility.

Wife joined me on the walk today.  We talked about the upcoming move and tried to figure out a lot of the logistics. Gonna be a very busy 5 weeks.  She also told me she was going to wake me up with her boobs this morning but the boys were late getting out of the house. That was much more interesting to discuss than packing and moving. 😊


----------



## DEADlifter

I missed it.  Where are you guys moving?


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> I missed it.  Where are you guys moving?


Arizona.  I'm done with the tyranny in the People's Republic of California.  Move date is March 25th.  My goal is to never set foot in this cesspool ever again.  Not sure how realistic that is but it is definitely my mindset.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Trendkill said:


> Arizona.  I'm done with the tyranny in the People's Republic of California.  Move date is March 25th.  My goal is to never set foot in this cesspool ever again.  Not sure how realistic that is but it is definitely my mindset.


I can’t wait to hear what the movers say when you show them everything in your gym area. Moving the monolith? 🥵


----------



## DEADlifter

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I can’t wait to hear what the movers say when you show them everything in your gym area. Moving the monolith? 🥵


I didn't even think of that.  They are going to "love" you TK.


----------



## Trendkill

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I can’t wait to hear what the movers say when you show them everything in your gym area. Moving the monolith? 🥵





DEADlifter said:


> I didn't even think of that.  They are going to "love" you TK.


I'm taking everything but the rubber flooring mats.  Total weight is 7,167lbs.  I'm a bit of a computer geek so I've built scale models of all my equipment in sketchup.  I'm playing around with the most effective way to pack and stack everything. 

I reached out to 4 companies for quotes. Two of them I didn't even bother with after the initial phone call.  The other one had me take videos of everything so they could provide an accurate quote.  The women I spoke with on the phone told me she does this all the time and knows exactly what my gym equipment looks like.  Yeah right, lol.  It's been 10 days since I sent her the video and she still hasn't finished the quote.  PODS was the other option but it's expensive.  At this point I'm leaning towards buying a utility trailer and hauling it myself or just loading up a big uhaul.  I found a place that rents manual pallet stackers with a lift capacity of 1000lbs so I would get one of those for sure.  Nobody rents trucks with liftgates one way which is what I was really hoping for.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Trendkill said:


> I'm taking everything but the rubber flooring mats.  Total weight is 7,167lbs.  I'm a bit of a computer geek so I've built scale models of all my equipment in sketchup.  I'm playing around with the most effective way to pack and stack everything.
> 
> I reached out to 4 companies for quotes. Two of them I didn't even bother with after the initial phone call.  The other one had me take videos of everything so they could provide an accurate quote.  The women I spoke with on the phone told me she does this all the time and knows exactly what my gym equipment looks like.  Yeah right, lol.  It's been 10 days since I sent her the video and she still hasn't finished the quote.  PODS was the other option but it's expensive.  At this point I'm leaning towards buying a utility trailer and hauling it myself or just loading up a big uhaul.  I found a place that rents manual pallet stackers with a lift capacity of 1000lbs so I would get one of those for sure.  Nobody rents trucks with liftgates one way which is what I was really hoping for.


Man, holy shit, who has time for all that. It just doesn’t seem worth it. 

Tell ya what, just give it all to me, I’ll come and get it, and it’ll be one less thing you’ll need to worry about during this stressful time. 👍


----------



## Trendkill

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Man, holy shit, who has time for all that. It just doesn’t seem worth it.
> 
> Tell ya what, just give it all to me, I’ll come and get it, and it’ll be one less thing you’ll need to worry about during this stressful time. 👍


You know what you're probably right.  Come on down tomorrow, bring a truck and it's all yours   

If you ever find yourself in Arizona swing by for a workout.  The new house has an RV garage which will be converted to a combo gym/workshop.  I think I'll just live out there.  The wife can have the rest of the house.  I'll just be lifting or building something.  She'll know where to find me.


----------



## Perrin Aybara

Damn I'm weak on football bar close grip. Guess I need to do it more. 

Might be worth calling Ryder or Penske if you haven't already. I don't know about one way, but they definitely have liftgates and guys that shuttle the trucks around.


----------



## Trendkill

Perrin Aybara said:


> Damn I'm weak on football bar close grip. Guess I need to do it more.
> 
> Might be worth calling Ryder or Penske if you haven't already. I don't know about one way, but they definitely have liftgates and guys that shuttle the trucks around.


Right there with you.  Football bar is so damn hard for me.  Even the wide grip.  I'm going to keep these in the rotation for awhile.

I called Penske and they will do one way but not with a liftgate.  Ryder won't rent to me unless I have a commercial account.  Budget has liftgate trucks but same policy there - no one way with a liftgate.  Uhaul sucks but I've been researching Budget Truck again.  A non commerical customer can rent a 26ft. truck with 10,000lb payload capacity. That might be the best option.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Right there with you.  Football bar is so damn hard for me.  Even the wide grip.  I'm going to keep these in the rotation for awhile.
> 
> I called Penske and they will do one way but not with a liftgate.  Ryder won't rent to me unless I have a commercial account.  Budget has liftgate trucks but same policy there - no one way with a liftgate.  Uhaul sucks but I've been researching Budget Truck again.  A non commerical customer can rent a 26ft. truck with 10,000lb payload capacity. That might be the best option.


Have you tried to just rent a trailer ? If your trucks got a 5th wheel like for a horse trailer or something you might be able to rent a 8.5x30 , should have like 7k capacity or so , tub fulla straps , lock it all down and haul her off.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Have you tried to just rent a trailer ? If your trucks got a 5th wheel like for a horse trailer or something you might be able to rent a 8.5x30 , should have like 7k capacity or so , tub fulla straps , lock it all down and haul her off.


Yeah I looked into this too.  Can't find anybody that will rent it one-way though.  I was considering just buying a 20 footer, using it for the move and then selling it for a small loss once I get down there.


----------



## Perrin Aybara

Trendkill said:


> Right there with you.  Football bar is so damn hard for me.  Even the wide grip.  I'm going to keep these in the rotation for awhile.
> 
> I called Penske and they will do one way but not with a liftgate.  Ryder won't rent to me unless I have a commercial account.  Budget has liftgate trucks but same policy there - no one way with a liftgate.  Uhaul sucks but I've been researching Budget Truck again.  A non commerical customer can rent a 26ft. truck with 10,000lb payload capacity. That might be the best option.



I got the Titan Multi Grip Camber bar last year and with the closest grip and added range of motion 185lbs is challenging.

That's weird they won't do one way. They have hikers and it's literally their job to shuttle those trucks around.


----------



## Trendkill

Perrin Aybara said:


> I got the Titan Multi Grip Camber bar last year and with the closest grip and added range of motion 185lbs is challenging.
> 
> That's weird they won't do one way. They have hikers and it's literally their job to shuttle those trucks around.


I have the Rogue multi grip without the camber and that humbles me enough without the added ROM.  Its harder to balance though and part of me wishes I had one with the camber like Titan and Kabuki make.

I should clarify on the one-way stuff.  They will do one-way rentals if its within the same geographic/city area.  They aren't willing to do them for out of state moves.


----------



## Yano

Only other  thing I can think of off the top of my head is to contact some one like CalFreight or one of the other freight haulers , just tell em what it is ,  the weight of it and that its LTL , less than a full load and see what they shoot at you for a price. Some haulers won't require a loading dock , and will do door to door you might get lucky.


----------



## Perrin Aybara

R&L Carriers might. They claim they'll ship anything, anywhere, anytime. When I bought my wheels and tires for my Silverado they called before delivery to see what my driveway was like so they didn't send a truck that couldn't get in.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Only other  thing I can think of off the top of my head is to contact some one like CalFreight or one of the other freight haulers , just tell em what it is ,  the weight of it and that its LTL , less than a full load and see what they shoot at you for a price. Some haulers won't require a loading dock , and will do door to door you might get lucky.





Perrin Aybara said:


> R&L Carriers might. They claim they'll ship anything, anywhere, anytime. When I bought my wheels and tires for my Silverado they called before delivery to see what my driveway was like so they didn't send a truck that couldn't get in.


I will look into both these options tonight.  Thank you both!


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

Box squat with Marrs bar (65lbs)
405 + 200lbs chain x 8 x 2

Good morning with Marrs bar
405 x 3 x 5

Reverse hyper
360 x 3 x 20

Standing abs on lat machine
100 x 10
120 x 2 x 10
100 x 15

Face Pulls
50 x 2 x 20


----------



## Thewall

Congratulations to your son, that’s awesome. Wish him luck on the next round!!!


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

My son had his regional tourney this weekend.  Took 8th out of 32.  Not bad but not what he was hoping for.

Spent all day Sunday packing the shed and the garage.  It is ready to go.  Now for the rest of the house 🤪

Today's lift

Seated press
140 + 80lbs chain x 9 x 3

Flat dumbbell press
110 x 3 x 8

Neutral close grip pulldown
210 x 4 x 8

Band rear delt flyes
monster mini band x 3 x 15, 15, 12.  Rear delts were on fire.  Change my hand position from fully pronated to neutral and it made all the difference.  

Hammer curl
55 x 3 x 12

Tricep pressdowns with neutral grip handle
80 x 4 x 12


----------



## Trendkill

Took my first shot at packing all the equipment in a 26ft. moving truck.  Only takes up 128 of the 208 sq. ft.  I'll play around with this a bit more over the coming weeks but I'm happy to see it's all going to fit with plenty of room to spare.  I didn't include any of the weights or bars as those will just be set into any open areas between equipment.  It also doesn't include the deadlift platform because I'm going to build a new one after we get settled in.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Took my first shot at packing all the equipment in a 26ft. moving truck.  Only takes up 128 of the 208 sq. ft.  I'll play around with this a bit more over the coming weeks but I'm happy to see it's all going to fit with plenty of room to spare.  I didn't include any of the weights or bars as those will just be set into any open areas between equipment.  It also doesn't include the deadlift platform because I'm going to build a new one after we get settled in.
> View attachment 18675
> View attachment 18676
> View attachment 18677


This is freakin great man ! , for your plates the only thing i suggest doing is getting some 2x4 or 2x6 and make a tic-tac toe board that fits your floor wall to wall as many rows as you need and lay your plates down inside the boxes. That will keep them from shifting around on you , God forbid you gota yank the wheel around some numb nut and have 1500 lbs of plates shift to one side of a box truck.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> This is freakin great man ! , for your plates the only thing i suggest doing is getting some 2x4 or 2x6 and make a tic-tac toe board that fits your floor wall to wall as many rows as you need and lay your plates down inside the boxes. That will keep them from shifting around on you , God forbid you gota yank the wheel around some numb nut and have 1500 lbs of plates shift to one side of a box truck.


Yes this is a great idea.  I was planning on building a large crate for all the weights for that exact reason.  A tic-tac-toe board might be a better idea.  With the way people drive in California something to secure the weights will be a necessity.


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout from yesterday

2.25 mile walk

15 mins stretching

Max Lower 

A couple observations:

1. I can no longer do a max effort lift the week after a max effort pull.  Recovery is just not there.  My new rotation going forward will be to always take a deload week the week after a max pull.  I'm going to do something more or less like this:
week 1 Squat variation wide stance
week 2 good morning variation narrow stance
week 3 squat variation narrow stance
week 4 good morning variation wide stance
week 5 deadlift variation
week 6 no max effort lift

2. I've PR'd my max lower lift 3 weeks in a row.  I think my body is accommodating to the slightly lower bodyweight and slightly better conditioning.  I'm down 10lbs since I started walking regularly about 5 months ago.  I'm going to start slowly increasing the conditioning through sled work and other forms of active recovery.

Anderson squat with camber bar
680 x 1 PR - Almost exactly 1 year ago I did this variation for the first time.  I hit 675.  I did it again about 6 months ago and 625 was a struggle.  Got a 5lb PR tonight and I'll take it.  Sometimes it takes years to PR on a lift.  Sometimes it just takes a couple weeks.  Man am I verbose tonight.

Bent over row
325 x 3 x 5
Threw in a set of 10 shrugs at the end of the third set for no reason other than I felt like it.

GHR
100lbs chain x 3 x 10

Seated GM with SSB
250 x 3 x 12

Banded abduction
3 x 30 seconds


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout

Got the usual 2.25 mile walk in and some stretching.  Also snuck in a 25 min nap.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Upper

Seated pin press pin 5
340 x 1
My pin 6 PR is 375 and pin 3 is 315 so this is right in line. First time doing this height. 

Football bar close grip
275 x 3 x 4

JM press with SSB 
250 x 3 x 8

Dumbbell row
110 x 3 x 10

Hammer curl
55 x 3 x 12


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

Box squat with Marrs Bar
425 + 200lbs chain x 6 x 2
515 + 200lbs chain x 1 x 2

Good mornings with Marrs Bar
425 x 3
Gassed

Reverse Hyper
360 x 20
More gassed

At this point I realized I was done for the day.  Time for a deload next week.  Messed around and did a bunch of light band stuff and a few back raises.


----------



## Trendkill

Recovery workout

2.7 mile walk
15 mins stretching
reverse hyper 180 x 2 x 25


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

First workout of the deload.  Didn't have a plan going into the night other than get a little pump going

Dumbbell bench
20 x 20
40 x 20
60 x 20
80 x 20
100 x 24

Chest supported row
3 plates x 30

Tricep pushdowns
1 drop set
100 x 10
80 x 10
60 x 10
40 x 10

Face pulls
1 drop set
100 x 15
80 x 15
60 x 15
40 x 15

Bunch of miscellaneous curls, band work, etc.  Was easy and felt good.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

Second deload workout. I like to use these training sessions to experiment with new exercises. All lifts tonight except back extensions were done in the belt squat machine

Front squat with harness
315 x 10 - blew up everything

Zercher marches with harness
315 x 100 steps - great for loaded ab work

Zercher good mornings with harness
315 x 10

Good mornings with harness With bar at top position
225 x 10 - much harder than anticipated

Belt squat marches
225 x 4 minutes

45 degree back extensions
bodyweight x 6 x 20

Cooked up a nice New York with baked potato and green beans And a Guinness.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Upper

3rd deload workout.  Big milestone tonight.  I was able to flat bench full ROM with zero pain in the shoulder.  It's been over 1.5 years since I could do this.  Very pleased.

Flat Bench
315 x 1 - zero pain!

2 Board press
315 x 9 continued with the zero pain theme

Seated dumbbell press
100 x 8

Seated cable row
Drop set
250 x 12
200 x 8
150 x 8
100 x 12

Miscellaneous face pulls and tricep kickbacks with bands.

One more deload session then back at it.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Congrats on the pain free bench press man.

I'm still trying to hit 200. My PR for bb bench press is 195.

I am going to hit that 200 today dammit!


----------



## Metalhead1

Man deload weeks were some of the toughest mentally, but definitely needed often. Yours seem to be well structured 
Good work


----------



## Trendkill

Skullcrusher said:


> Congrats on the pain free bench press man.
> 
> I'm still trying to hit 200. My PR for bb bench press is 195.
> 
> I am going to hit that 200 today dammit!


You just smoked that from what I saw in your log!  Congrats.


----------



## Trendkill

Metalhead1 said:


> Man deload weeks were some of the toughest mentally, but definitely needed often. Yours seem to be well structured
> Good work


I actually really like the mental break.  When I was younger I couldn't deal with the deload weeks and it was a big mental block.  Now I really enjoy just letting the mind and CNS rest.  I always feel better after just a couple days and after a week (10 days) I'm a new man.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

Last of the deload workouts

2 mile walk

Mile 1: SSB with 160lbs.  Took me just over 20 mins to complete.

Mile 2: Marches in belt squat machine with 135lbs.  This took just over 22 mins to complete.

Heart rate stayed between 118-128 the entire time.  Felt really good at the end.

Barbell side holds with 145lbs
Left side: 1:35
Right side: 2:15

10 mins stretching and showing my youngest some bicep movements.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Bench with doubled mini bands (80 top/40 bot)
185 x 3 x 3 close
185 x 3 x 3 middle
185 x 3 x 3  wide
It feels good to bench again!

Seated dumbbell press
90 x 3 x 8

Incline tricep extension with chain
4 chains x 12
5 chains x 10
5 chains x 6

Chest supported row on jammer arms
185 x 4 x 10

Reverse flyes 
monster mini band x 3 x 15 each arm

Hammer curls with rope in belt squat
55 x 3 x 20

Trained with my oldest tonight.  Pace of the workout could best be described as extremely fast.


----------



## Joliver

Criminy. This is a good log. I mean, I've always hated you...but now I do for the right reasons.


----------



## Trendkill

Joliver said:


> Criminy. This is a good log. I mean, I've always hated you...but now I do for the right reasons.


We have target practice tomorrow for the battle with the Canadians. Is your old ass shoulder gonna be able to make it?  If not you can just bbq and have a feast ready for the men when we are done.


----------



## Joliver

Trendkill said:


> We have target practice tomorrow for the battle with the Canadians. Is your old ass shoulder gonna be able to make it?  If not you can just bbq and have a feast ready for the men when we are done.



I'm your snozzberry!


----------



## Skullcrusher

It's all Canada's fault. Our national debt...everything.


----------



## Trendkill

Skullcrusher said:


> It's all Canada's fault. Our national debt...everything.


Blame Canada!  Blame Canada


----------



## Trendkill

Joliver said:


> I'm your snozzberry!
> 
> View attachment 19440


Where did you find this footage of me?  I've kept this hidden for years dammit.


----------



## Joliver

Trendkill said:


> Where did you find this footage of me?  I've kept this hidden for years dammit.



The interwebs 4-eva. I'm watching you. 👀


----------



## presser

awesome work sir! love doing conjugate style training...


----------



## Trendkill

presser said:


> awesome work sir! love doing conjugate style training...


This is the way.


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> This is the way.


trying... old fart here tryig to make gains in a garage lol


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> This is the way.


great lifts sir....


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Upper
> 
> Took about an hour to get loose today. Stiff from the plane and hotel bed. Walked, hypers, mobility, banded traction. Finally felt loose enough to get after it.
> 
> Box squat with Marrs bar
> 385 + 200lbs chain x 8 x 2
> 
> Good morning with Marrs bar
> 335 x 2 x 5
> 385 x 5
> 
> Reverse hyper
> 360 x 4 x 15
> haven’t done these in a while and it shows
> 
> Standing abs
> 100 x 3 x 20


trendkill what percentage are you using for for this DE squats w/ chains?


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> You know what you're probably right.  Come on down tomorrow, bring a truck and it's all yours
> 
> If you ever find yourself in Arizona swing by for a workout.  The new house has an RV garage which will be converted to a combo gym/workshop.  I think I'll just live out there.  The wife can have the rest of the house.  I'll just be lifting or building something.  She'll know where to find me.


🤣


----------



## presser

Yano said:


>


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

Big weekend.  Poker party Saturday night and going away party Sunday night.  Haven't cried much in the past 30 years but I sure did Sunday night.  Hard to leave family and friends of the past 20 years.

Pin 2 Rack pull against quad monster mini bands (320 top/140 bottom)
495 x 1
405 x 3

Front squat in belt squat machine
315 x 5
365 x 5

Shrugs
315 x 3 x 12

Barbell static side holds
155 x 3 x 30 seconds each side

Off to wresting awards dinner!

Video of the belt squat setup tonight.  Really like how these hit.


----------



## Trendkill

presser said:


> trendkill what percentage are you using for for this DE squats w/ chains?


When I was competing I was very strict with the percentages I used but it was usually slightly lower than what Louie recommended.  For example, my best contest squat was 826.  In training for that my DE weights were a blue band plus 375 week 1 (45%), 395 week 2 (47.5%) and 415 week 3 (50%).  This is what worked well for me.  Nowadays I train more by feel and my percentages follow a wider range.  In general, however, I use 50%, 55% and 60% of my best box squat with a particular bar.  I may adjust that higher or lower depending on what type of accommodating resistance I'm using i.e. bands or chains.


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> When I was competing I was very strict with the percentages I used but it was usually slightly lower than what Louie recommended.  For example, my best contest squat was 826.  In training for that my DE weights were a blue band plus 375 week 1 (45%), 395 week 2 (47.5%) and 415 week 3 (50%).  This is what worked well for me.  Nowadays I train more by feel and my percentages follow a wider range.  In general, however, I use 50%, 55% and 60% of my best box squat with a particular bar.  I may adjust that higher or lower depending on what type of accommodating resistance I'm using i.e. bands or chains.


thanks trendkill... strong lift brother...


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> Max effort lower
> 
> back is a lot looser but kept with the sled drags and non spinal loaded work today.
> 
> sled drag
> 425lbs x 6 x 50yds
> heaviest I’ve gone on the sled.  It was 110 degrees too so I think that adds another 100lbs.
> 
> belt squat marches
> 4 plates x 3 x 100 steps
> 
> 45 degree back extension
> 3 x 20
> 
> Paloff presses
> 3 x 1 min each side
> 
> gotta brag about my oldest for a minute. 16 years old, 205lbs and hit his first 405 box squat 3 weeks ago.  Hit his first 405 deadlift the week after. This week he hit 415 on the safety squat bar. He benched a PR 285 on Wednesday and just missed 300.  Unbelievably proud of this kid.


that is crazy strong!


----------



## Trendkill

Max Upper

Worked up to 315 x 1 again on flat bench.  No pain

3 board press
365 x 1
405 x 1
365 x 3
Everything felt heavy but I guess that's normal when you don't bench for nearly 2 years lol.

Football bar close grip
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 4
I hate this bar in a very good way

Dumbbell chest supported row
100 x 3 x 8

Y raises with bands
3 x 10

Reverse grip bench
225 x 15 - no rhyme or reason here.  Just wanted to try it.  

Rope hammer curls
65 x 3 x 15
superset with
Wide grip pressdowns
70 x 3 x 15


----------



## presser

glad to see you flat bench and that is already a strong numbers man... good job


----------



## DEADlifter

Which grips do you use on the football bar?


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> Which grips do you use on the football bar?


The middle grip.  I can't use the closest one.  It just bends my wrist all kinds of wrong.  Middle grip is 24" apart and just crushes my tris.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

Giant set
Reverse hyper 180 x 25
Belt squat marches 135 x 100 steps
Lat pulldowns 150 x 15

Box squat with SSB
340 + 160lbs chain x 8 x 2
went raw on these today.  First time doing that in 6 years.  Felt good and wanted to give my hips a little more work

Conventional deadlift against light bands (100 top/40 bot)
315 x 8 x 1

Sandbag holds - pick up sandbag and hold at chest level
200lbs x 3 x 30 seconds

Dumbbell shrug
100 x 3 x 5 with 5 second hold at the top of each rep

Giant set
Reverse hyper 180 x 25
Belt squat marches 135 x 100 steps
Lat pulldowns 150 x 15


----------



## Skullcrusher

500 lb box squat.

Only 200 lbs more than my current squat max...no big deal! 

Impressive bro.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

Lowered total volume today so I'll be ready to load 7600lbs of gym equipment and all the other stuff in my house on Thurs and Fri.  Going to do a very brief max lower on Thursday.

Bench against doubled mini bands
195 x 3 x 3 close grip
195 x 3 x 3 med grip
195 x 3 x 3 wide grip

Close grip 2 board with doubled mini bands
225 x 5
275 x 3

Reverse grip bench
225 x 20

Band face pulls
Average band x 25, 22, 21

Scapular retraction with hip circle
2 x 50

Plan is to load up the gym Thursday afternoon and then the rest of the house on Friday.  I've got my core group of 10 high school men that I train coming to help.  I'll leave for Arizona early Saturday morning and arrive, most likely, early Saturday night.  Drive is about 750 miles and in the moving truck I'm guessing every bit of 12 hours.  I ordered a bunch of new rubber mats that will be delivered to the new house this Friday so I should be able to unpack and set up the gym on Sunday.  I will be a zombie on Monday lol.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Good luck with the big move man. Hope everything goes as smooth as possible for you.


----------



## Trendkill

Skullcrusher said:


> Good luck with the big move man. Hope everything goes as smooth as possible for you.


Thank you Skull.  We have been busting our ass daily to get things packed, donated, sold or taken to the dump.  Still a lot of work to be done but I have a very solid idea of how all of this stuff is going to be packed into the truck.  I've got a 6x12 cargo trailer on standby if needed too and we've got extra room in my truck, my son's truck and my wife's SUV.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Lower
> 
> Lowered total volume today so I'll be ready to load 7600lbs of gym equipment and all the other stuff in my house on Thurs and Fri.  Going to do a very brief max lower on Thursday.
> 
> Bench against doubled mini bands
> 195 x 3 x 3 close grip
> 195 x 3 x 3 med grip
> 195 x 3 x 3 wide grip
> 
> Close grip 2 board with doubled mini bands
> 225 x 5
> 275 x 3
> 
> Reverse grip bench
> 225 x 20
> 
> Band face pulls
> Average band x 25, 22, 21
> 
> Scapular retraction with hip circle
> 2 x 50
> 
> Plan is to load up the gym Thursday afternoon and then the rest of the house on Friday.  I've got my core group of 10 high school men that I train coming to help.  I'll leave for Arizona early Saturday morning and arrive, most likely, early Saturday night.  Drive is about 750 miles and in the moving truck I'm guessing every bit of 12 hours.  I ordered a bunch of new rubber mats that will be delivered to the new house this Friday so I should be able to unpack and set up the gym on Sunday.  I will be a zombie on Monday lol.


Right on man !!


----------



## quackattack

Trendkill said:


> Thank you Skull.  We have been busting our ass daily to get things packed, donated, sold or taken to the dump.


Feel free to donate your monolift to me.


----------



## Trendkill

quackattack said:


> Feel free to donate your monolift to me.


I once knew a small group of powerlifters from Santa Cruz that found a discarded monolift in an alley. Not kidding. I don’t remember all the details of the story but in the end they got a free monolift. This is quite literally the stuff dreams are made of.  I still go out in my garage all the time and just stare at it and shake my head and chuckle a little. It was a dream of mine since I was 21 to have my own. Only took 25 years to make it happen. 

If you’re ever in the Phoenix area swing by and we will put it to good use.


----------



## Trendkill

Skullcrusher said:


> Good luck with the big move man. Hope everything goes as smooth as possible for you.


Thank you!


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

Loaded the entire gym in the moving truck. Things I learned

1. The monolift is surprisingly top heavy. 
2.  The lat machine was the easiest piece to move despite its 530lb weight
3.  Teenagers don’t get tired but you have to watch them like a hawk or else wrestling, pranking and general jackassery will overtake the day. 
4. The Rogue slice sled can hold twelve 45lb plates stacked vertically.  This may become a future goal of mine to drag it 60yds.

more loading and packing tomorrow. Yay.


----------



## Trendkill

Made it to Arizona late Saturday night. 16 hour drive but that included 4 stops for fuel and female bladder relief for my wife and mother in law.  We had to stop 2 hours into the trip for a bathroom break and I about lost it.

Got everything unloaded on Sunday and I’ve spent the past 3 days unpacking, assembling, hanging and configuring various things. Damn near broke an electric fireplace too. Tomorrow is gym setup day and I’m hoping to train again by Friday.


----------



## presser

good luck with the new place and gym set up man... that is great to here you are getting it done brother.


----------



## presser

moving is not easy that is for sure


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

Finally got to train in the new gym!  The equipment is setup but I've got bars, chains, bands, attachments and whatnot strewn all over the place.  A big mess but a good mess.  I'll get it all organized soon enough.  First session in two weeks and first day I've actually felt normal since we moved.  My next door neighbor is a strength and conditioning coach too.  Really cool dude.  He just sold his gym to focus more on real estate investing.  He invited me over and gave me a landmine base, 65lb kettle bell, landmine handles and two digital timers.  Talk about a great welcome gift!

Chain suspended good morning with camber bar
Hung bar at 44" from the ground.
445 x 1
445 + 40lbs chain x 1
445 + 80lbs chain x 1
445 + 120lbs chain x 1
445 + 160lbs chain x 1
445 + 200lbs chain x 1 
This was a 40lb PR.  Last time I did these was my first workout after COVID but I'll take the PR.  

Belt squat wide stance
405 x 3 x 6
Was supposed to do front squats in the belt squat machine but I couldn't find my chain or straight bar attachment.  It's buried in a tote somewhere.

Belt squat marches
405 x 2 x 100 steps

Barbell side holds
165 x 3 x 30 seconds each side


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Max Lower
> 
> Finally got to train in the new gym!  The equipment is setup but I've got bars, chains, bands, attachments and whatnot strewn all over the place.  A big mess but a good mess.  I'll get it all organized soon enough.  First session in two weeks and first day I've actually felt normal since we moved.  My next door neighbor is a strength and conditioning coach too.  Really cool dude.  He just sold his gym to focus more on real estate investing.  He invited me over and gave me a landmine base, 65lb kettle bell, landmine handles and two digital timers.  Talk about a great welcome gift!
> 
> Chain suspended good morning with camber bar
> Hung bar at 44" from the ground.
> 445 x 1
> 445 + 40lbs chain x 1
> 445 + 80lbs chain x 1
> 445 + 120lbs chain x 1
> 445 + 160lbs chain x 1
> 445 + 200lbs chain x 1
> This was a 40lb PR.  Last time I did these was my first workout after COVID but I'll take the PR.
> 
> Belt squat wide stance
> 405 x 3 x 6
> Was supposed to do front squats in the belt squat machine but I couldn't find my chain or straight bar attachment.  It's buried in a tote somewhere.
> 
> Belt squat marches
> 405 x 2 x 100 steps
> 
> Barbell side holds
> 165 x 3 x 30 seconds each side


First workout in the new gym , first PR ,, chaching !! nice job man !


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> First workout in the new gym , first PR ,, chaching !! nice job man !


It was a good way to start this new journey.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Upper (from yesterday)

Close grip pin press at chest level
315 x 2 x 3
nothing special.  Shoulder still holding up fine.  

Overhead close grip lockouts
315 x 5
405 x 4
365 x 10
Been years since I've done these and I could tell. Great tricep builder but also a bit of an ego lift for as I've always had really good leverage in this position

Chest supported row
4 plates x 4 x 8

That was it.

Video with bonus power belly appearance


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Trendkill said:


> Max Upper (from yesterday)
> 
> Close grip pin press at chest level
> 315 x 2 x 3
> nothing special.  Shoulder still holding up fine.
> 
> Overhead close grip lockouts
> 315 x 5
> 405 x 4
> 365 x 10
> Been years since I've done these and I could tell. Great tricep builder but also a bit of an ego lift for as I've always had really good leverage in this position
> 
> Chest supported row
> 4 plates x 4 x 8
> 
> That was it.
> 
> Video with bonus power belly appearance


Whoa! From your two latest videos, your new space is huge. When are you going to film the tour for us?


----------



## Trendkill

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Whoa! From your two latest videos, your new space is huge. When are you going to film the tour for us?


As soon as I get everything put together.  I have all the equipment setup but I've got bars, bands, chains and miscellaneous crap everywhere. Gimme another week or so.  The space is about double what my old one was.  Plenty of space to spread the equipment out and room for about 3-4 additional pieces if I find some good deals


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

Helped my oldest get a workout in before Jr. Prom.  Kid has been at his new High School less than a week and already went to prom.  He hit a nice 2 board PR of 320 and a bench rep PR of 225 x 11.  Pretty good start to prom night

Box squat with Duffalo bar and Avg Elitefts bands (140 top/80 bot)
375 x 8 x 2
Squats felt great

Deadlifts
405 x 6 x 1
Deads were trash.  Played with hook grip a little

45 degree back extension
3 x 20

Kettlebell cross body ab thingy (Donnie Thompson exercise)
65 x 3 x 10 per side

3rd and 6th sets of squats tonight.  These were my best of the 8 I felt.









And a nice temporary tattoo from the bar.


Had a nice bar scar going after the squats!


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Lower
> 
> Helped my oldest get a workout in before Jr. Prom.  Kid has been at his new High School less than a week and already went to prom.  He hit a nice 2 board PR of 320 and a bench rep PR of 225 x 11.  Pretty good start to prom night
> 
> Box squat with Duffalo bar and Avg Elitefts bands (140 top/80 bot)
> 375 x 8 x 2
> Squats felt great
> 
> Deadlifts
> 405 x 6 x 1
> Deads were trash.  Played with hook grip a little
> 
> 45 degree back extension
> 3 x 20
> 
> Kettlebell cross body ab thingy (Donnie Thompson exercise)
> 65 x 3 x 10 per side
> 
> 3rd and 6th sets of squats tonight.  These were my best of the 8 I felt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a nice temporary tattoo from the bar.
> View attachment 20525
> 
> Had a nice bar scar going after the squats!


lol yeah those are a killer man... great stuff trendkill


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> Max Upper (from yesterday)
> 
> Close grip pin press at chest level
> 315 x 2 x 3
> nothing special.  Shoulder still holding up fine.
> 
> Overhead close grip lockouts
> 315 x 5
> 405 x 4
> 365 x 10
> Been years since I've done these and I could tell. Great tricep builder but also a bit of an ego lift for as I've always had really good leverage in this position
> 
> Chest supported row
> 4 plates x 4 x 8
> 
> That was it.
> 
> Video with bonus power belly appearance


bro that is some nice step up you got... wow... man is that a nice gym


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> Max Lower
> 
> Finally got to train in the new gym!  The equipment is setup but I've got bars, chains, bands, attachments and whatnot strewn all over the place.  A big mess but a good mess.  I'll get it all organized soon enough.  First session in two weeks and first day I've actually felt normal since we moved.  My next door neighbor is a strength and conditioning coach too.  Really cool dude.  He just sold his gym to focus more on real estate investing.  He invited me over and gave me a landmine base, 65lb kettle bell, landmine handles and two digital timers.  Talk about a great welcome gift!
> 
> Chain suspended good morning with camber bar
> Hung bar at 44" from the ground.
> 445 x 1
> 445 + 40lbs chain x 1
> 445 + 80lbs chain x 1
> 445 + 120lbs chain x 1
> 445 + 160lbs chain x 1
> 445 + 200lbs chain x 1
> This was a 40lb PR.  Last time I did these was my first workout after COVID but I'll take the PR.
> 
> Belt squat wide stance
> 405 x 3 x 6
> Was supposed to do front squats in the belt squat machine but I couldn't find my chain or straight bar attachment.  It's buried in a tote somewhere.
> 
> Belt squat marches
> 405 x 2 x 100 steps
> 
> Barbell side holds
> 165 x 3 x 30 seconds each side


great job man you a beast bro


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

Bench against doubled mini bands(80 top/40 bot) plus 80lbs chain
135 x 3 x 3 narrow
135 x 3 x 3 middle
135 x 3 x 3 wide

Reverse grip bench
225 x 18, 13, 10
I suck at these.  Will try to keep them in the rotation until I can hit 3 sets of 20

JM press on jammer arms
185 x 10, 9, 7

One arm rows on jammer arms
90 x 3 x 10

Face Pulls with average band 3 x 15
superset with
Overhead tricep extension with average band 3 x 15


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Lower
> 
> Bench against doubled mini bands(80 top/40 bot) plus 80lbs chain
> 135 x 3 x 3 narrow
> 135 x 3 x 3 middle
> 135 x 3 x 3 wide
> 
> Reverse grip bench
> 225 x 18, 13, 10
> I suck at these.  Will try to keep them in the rotation until I can hit 3 sets of 20
> 
> JM press on jammer arms
> 185 x 10, 9, 7
> 
> One arm rows on jammer arms
> 90 x 3 x 10
> 
> Face Pulls with average band 3 x 15
> superset with
> Overhead tricep extension with average band 3 x 15


glad to see you benching trendkill..


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good job moving the gym!


----------



## Trendkill

presser said:


> glad to see you benching trendkill..


Took nearly two years but I’m building back now.


----------



## Trendkill

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good job moving the gym!


Dude it was epic. When I started acquiring all of it I never once thought about moving it let alone to another state.  Almost got it all put back together.


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> Took nearly two years but I’m building back


i bet it was trendkill... awesome brother!


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> Dude it was epic. When I started acquiring all of it I never once thought about moving it let alone to another state.  Almost got it all put back together.


No kidding, I look at my gym and think...damn to move all this, and I have less than you.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

Front squat to box with Marrs Bar
545 x 1 PR
feels good to PR my last two sessions despite the craziness of life. 

Belt squat medium stance
405 x 3 x 5
brought my stance in about 6“ each side From last week. Was much harder.

Belt squat marches
405 x 3 x 100 steps

 Barbell side holds
170 x 3 x 30 seconds


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> Max Lower
> 
> Front squat to box with Marrs Bar
> 545 x 1 PR
> feels good to PR my last two sessions despite the craziness of life.
> 
> Belt squat medium stance
> 405 x 3 x 5
> brought my stance in about 6“ each side From last week. Was much harder.
> 
> Belt squat marches
> 405 x 3 x 100 steps
> 
> Barbell side holds
> 170 x 3 x 30 seconds


holy shit balls man... strong brother wow


----------



## Trendkill

Max Upper

2 board against doubled monster mini bands (130 top/100 bot)
275 x 1
PR is 335 in this variation so I've got a long ways to go to get my bench back.  5lbs at a time.

2 board no bands
315 x 5

Overhead pin press lockouts
315 x 5
365 x 5
405 x 5
455 x 1
425 x 5
Based on how 405 felt I jumped to 455.  Oops.  Still much better then last week.

Rolling dumbbell extensions
60 x 3 x 12

Chest supported row
4 plates + 5
3 x 8

Banded front raises
mini band x 25, 20, 20


----------



## PZT

Strong work


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Max Lower
> 
> Front squat to box with Marrs Bar
> 545 x 1 PR
> feels good to PR my last two sessions despite the craziness of life.
> 
> Belt squat medium stance
> 405 x 3 x 5
> brought my stance in about 6“ each side From last week. Was much harder.
> 
> Belt squat marches
> 405 x 3 x 100 steps
> 
> Barbell side holds
> 170 x 3 x 30 seconds


 
Damn that bar must really pull ya forward like a normal front squat. Reminds me Need to hit me some heavy fronts soon.


----------



## Trendkill

It feels good off the box and then half way up it tries to fold me in half.  It is a very versatile bar too.


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> Max Upper
> 
> 2 board against doubled monster mini bands (130 top/100 bot)
> 275 x 1
> PR is 335 in this variation so I've got a long ways to go to get my bench back.  5lbs at a time.
> 
> 2 board no bands
> 315 x 5
> 
> Overhead pin press lockouts
> 315 x 5
> 365 x 5
> 405 x 5
> 455 x 1
> 425 x 5
> Based on how 405 felt I jumped to 455.  Oops.  Still much better then last week.
> 
> Rolling dumbbell extensions
> 60 x 3 x 12
> 
> Chest supported row
> 4 plates + 5
> 3 x 8
> 
> Banded front raises
> mini band x 25, 20, 20


good job trendkill.... little by little you will get back there...


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> It feels good off the box and then half way up it tries to fold me in half.  It is a very versatile bar too.


Used a chambered bar once and almost face planted haha


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Used a chambered bar once and almost face planted haha


I did the same thing the first time I used one.  My buddy had one of the original Westside Bully camber bars. We had to walk it out of a pair of jack stands cause we didn’t have a monolift and it wouldn’t fit in a power rack. The walkout alone damn near flattened me and the first rep almost did too. I hated that thing. Then we got a mono and I got used to the whip and it became my favorite bar.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> I did the same thing the first time I used one.  My buddy had one of the original Westside Bully camber bars. We had to walk it out of a pair of jack stands cause we didn’t have a monolift and it wouldn’t fit in a power rack. The walkout alone damn near flattened me and the first rep almost did too. I hated that thing. Then we got a mono and I got used to the whip and it became my favorite bar.


Only had issues with it on box squats but free squats weren’t back


----------



## Yano

Conjugahh..wut?? ..The Flat Bench Chained and Banded Swinging Meat Hook Board Press  

AKS The Meathead Press








						20220416_142935_634699370132201
					

Watch "20220416_142935_634699370132201" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## quackattack

That’s some heavy weight on those overhead pin presses.  You got to post a video of those some time


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Only had issues with it on box squats but free squats weren’t back


What are free squats lol.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Conjugahh..wut?? ..The Flat Bench Chained and Banded Swinging Meat Hook Board Press
> 
> AKS The Meathead Press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220416_142935_634699370132201
> 
> 
> Watch "20220416_142935_634699370132201" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


That is some serious conjuwhaaat goin on there.


----------



## Trendkill

quackattack said:


> That’s some heavy weight on those overhead pin presses.  You got to post a video of those some time


I posted videos of them on my last max upper day. Really found my groove on them this week. I’ll get some more vids of them next week.


----------



## Trendkill

Knocked out a little project I dreamed up this week. I wanted an easier way to move 200lbs of chain around the new gym. Worked through a couple iterations in Sketchup and came up with something that works pretty good. They still need some paint or maybe stain but here’s the end result:


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

Box squat with Duffalo bar and average bands (140 top/80 bot)
395 x 8 x 2
Second week in a row squats felt really good

Pin 2 rack pulls against quad mini bands (200 top/80 bot)
315 x 7 x 1
Second week in a row deads felt like shit

45 degree back extension
4 x 20

Kettlebell side swings
65 x 3 x 10 per side
brutal exercise














And some post workout stretching.  I started this about 7 months ago and it has really help with hip and low back stiffness.  I've always been flexible but lost a lot of it due to, well, not stretching.  I do this 4-5 days/week and highly recommend.  I also add in some yoga type stretches and I sit in a kneeling position for 1-2 mins.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good flexibility man! Better than mine for sure.


----------



## quackattack

I’m stealing those side kettlebell swings for my deadlift day Friday.


----------



## Yano

I haven't stretched like that since football , i'd need a couple guys to get me back up off the floor.


----------



## Trendkill

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good flexibility man! Better than mine for sure.


----------



## Trendkill

quackattack said:


> I’m stealing those side kettlebell swings for my deadlift day Friday.


I stole them from Donnie Thompson.  You will love them and hate them simultaneously.  It was a lot more difficult then I thought it would be in a good way.  My abs and low back are sore today and I like it.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Started out bad but finished good.  Not sure what was going on the first 15 minutes or so but it sorted itself out.

Bench against doubled mini bands (80 top /40 bot)
190 x 8 x 3

Reverse grip bench
225 x 20, 15, 12

JM press with jammer arms
185 x 10,  8, 6

One arm jammer rows
95 x 3 x 10

Dumbbell front raise/side raise x 10 each
superset
Hammer curl 50 x 10

I need to start walking again to get in better shape.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

Shitty one today.  Oh well.  Work harder

Sumo deadlift from 2" deficit
600 x miss
600 x miss

Belt squat
405 x 3 x 8

Belt squat marches
495 x 3 x 75 steps

Rickshaw
405 x 3 trips of 90ft

Love this thing.  I have a bunch of parts from Rogue that were shipped to me over the years that were either miss cut or otherwise flawed.  I've always kept them figuring I could build something out of them someday.  I was thinking of building a pair of farmer's walk handles but by the time I figured out the extra parts I would need from Rogue it just wasn't very economical anymore.  An ad for the Titan Rickshaw then popped up.  $134 and free shipping.  Arrived today.  4 bolts to put it together.  This thing is so simple and so cool.  Blew up my upper back and grip.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Upper

Like a said last week it's gonna take awhile to get my bench back.  That being said I like to see a little progress every week.

Bench against chains
275 + 40lbs chain x 1
275 + 80lbs chain x 1
275 + 120 lbs chain x 1
275 + 160lbs chain x miss at top
PR here is 275 + 200lbs chain.  Work to do but this felt better then I thought it was going to.

Overhead rack lockouts
315 x 5
365 x 5
405 x 5
435 x 3 plus hold at the end
@Skullcrusher I got some more vids of these this week for you.

Rolling dumbbell extensions
60 x 10
70 x 10
80 x 8

Chest supported row
4 plates + 10lb x 3 x 8

Plate front raise
45 x 3 x 15

Vids





























						CSR
					

This is "CSR" by Trendkill on Vimeo, the home for high quality videos and the people who love them.




					vimeo.com


----------



## presser

great stuff trendkill.... i lover that gym you got... and the t row machine is awesome....


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Lower
> 
> Box squat with Duffalo bar and average bands (140 top/80 bot)
> 395 x 8 x 2
> Second week in a row squats felt really good
> 
> Pin 2 rack pulls against quad mini bands (200 top/80 bot)
> 315 x 7 x 1
> Second week in a row deads felt like shit
> 
> 45 degree back extension
> 4 x 20
> 
> Kettlebell side swings
> 65 x 3 x 10 per side
> brutal exercise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some post workout stretching.  I started this about 7 months ago and it has really help with hip and low back stiffness.  I've always been flexible but lost a lot of it due to, well, not stretching.  I do this 4-5 days/week and highly recommend.  I also add in some yoga type stretches and I sit in a kneeling position for 1-2 mins.
> 
> View attachment 20941
> View attachment 20939
> View attachment 20940


damn good job man... those average bands look like killers


----------



## Trendkill

presser said:


> great stuff trendkill.... i lover that gym you got... and the t row machine is awesome....


I bought it for $40 off a guy a few years ago.  It had just been sitting in his garage for years.  Turns out its the exact one Louie had a Westside.  That kinda stuff is cool to me.


presser said:


> damn good job man... those average bands look like killers


They're easy compared to the blues!


----------



## quackattack

Soooo close on that top set of bench.  And thanks for putting up the videos of the overhead rack lockouts. Make those look easy.


----------



## Trendkill

quackattack said:


> Soooo close on that top set of bench.  And thanks for putting up the videos of the overhead rack lockouts. Make those look easy.


Thanks Quack.  I keep getting you and Skull mixed up.  I think Skull wanted pics of the gym but you wanted some vids of the overhead lockouts but I got it all mixed up lol.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

Top of the 3 week wave.  

Gave myself an early Christmas present.  For years the old green Jumpstretch bands aka average bands were always 140 top and 80 bottom for the squat for me.  I've been using Elitefts bands for years now and never bothered to measure them for squat just assuming the grey average bands were the same as the old green ones.  Well I got the scale out today and low and behold they are 170 at the top and 100 at the bottom.  So Merry early Christmas I've been lifting against more resistance then I thought!

Box squat with Duffalo bar and Average bands (170 top/100 bot)
415 x 6 x 2

Pin 3 rack pull against quad mini band (200 top/100 bot)
315 x 8 x 1

45 degree back extension
5 x 20

Rickshaw carries
225 x 2 x 100 yards

Vids


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Lower
> 
> Top of the 3 week wave.
> 
> Gave myself an early Christmas present.  For years the old green Jumpstretch bands aka average bands were always 140 top and 80 bottom for the squat for me.  I've been using Elitefts bands for years now and never bothered to measure them for squat just assuming the grey average bands were the same as the old green ones.  Well I got the scale out today and low and behold they are 170 at the top and 100 at the bottom.  So Merry early Christmas I've been lifting against more resistance then I thought!
> 
> Box squat with Duffalo bar and Average bands (170 top/100 bot)
> 415 x 6 x 2
> 
> Pin 3 rack pull against quad mini band (200 top/100 bot)
> 315 x 8 x 1
> 
> 45 degree back extension
> 5 x 20
> 
> Rickshaw carries
> 225 x 2 x 100 yards
> 
> Vids


great job trendkill....  how did you measure the band with a fish scale? and if so how the heck were you able the pull that band tension to the top of the bar height? or did you do it another way...


----------



## PZT

Such a sick fkin setup


----------



## Trendkill

presser said:


> great job trendkill....  how did you measure the band with a fish scale? and if so how the heck were you able the pull that band tension to the top of the bar height? or did you do it another way...


Yep I used a fish scale. I measured the bar height at the bottom and top positions of the squat. Then I rigged up the fish scale to the right side of the monolift and using straps and carabiners I set it so the hook of the scale was resting right on top of the barbell sleeve.  I then removed the barbell and lowered the monolift to the bottom height, put on the bands and took a measurement. Then I jacked it up to the top height and remeasured again. Worked really well. I’m going to measure the strong blue bands and the light orange bands the same way.


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> Yep I used a fish scale. I measured the bar height at the bottom and top positions of the squat. Then I rigged up the fish scale to the right side of the monolift and using straps and carabiners I set it so the hook of the scale was resting right on top of the barbell sleeve.  I then removed the barbell and lowered the monolift to the bottom height, put on the bands and took a measurement. Then I jacked it up to the top height and remeasured again. Worked rea
> 
> 
> Trendkill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I used a fish scale. I measured the bar height at the bottom and top positions of the squat. Then I rigged up the fish scale to the right side of the monolift and using straps and carabiners I set it so the hook of the scale was resting right on top of the barbell sleeve.  I then removed the barbell and lowered the monolift to the bottom height, put on the bands and took a measurement. Then I jacked it up to the top height and remeasured again. Worked really well. I’m going to measure the strong blue bands and the light orange bands the
> 
> 
> 
> lly well. I’m going to measure the strong blue bands and the light orange bands the same way.wow
Click to expand...

thanks trendkill for the explanation ... that sounds like a great way to do it... i use the elitefts bands also... so good to know you can track these...


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Lol! The size of your gym is making you look small!

That is a really amazing setup. You definitely get your use out of it though.


----------



## Trendkill

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol! The size of your gym is making you look small!


Dammit I never thought about that!  Shit now I’ll have to put in a drop ceiling or something.


----------



## quackattack

Trendkill said:


> Dammit I never thought about that!  Shit now I’ll have to put in a drop ceiling or something.


Fuck it. Push to super-heavyweight


----------



## Trendkill

quackattack said:


> Fuck it. Push to super-heavyweight


Lol. I suppose this is another option. Time for the JM Blakey diet!


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

For the past month I have been feeling like shit.  I initially thought it was just from the stress of moving but I was having a really hard time recovering from training even sleeping 10 hours a night and getting in naps.  On Friday night I went to refill the water in my CPAP and when I opened the reservoir there was crap literally floating in the water.  No idea what it was but it definitely wasn't good.  I clean my CPAP almost daily using a machine that sends ozone through the tubes and reservoir.  Obviously that is not enough.  I took the tank apart and scrubbed gunk off the bottom of it for about 10 minutes.  Then I soaked it in vinegar, rinsed in hot water and hooked up new tubing and a new mask.  End result is I feel like a new man 3 days later and don't feel like death anymore.  

TLDR: clean the CPAP more thoroughly!

Bench against doubled mini bands
185 x 9 x 3

Reverse grip bench
225 x 21, 18

JM press on Jammer arms
195 x 10, 10, 8

One arm rows on Jammer arms
95 x 3 x 10

Vids


----------



## presser

wow that make a big difference man.. shows you how important sleep is...


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Time for the JM Blakey diet!


#noballz

Hahaha


----------



## presser

great stuff trendkill!


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> #noballz
> 
> Hahaha


Just thinking about that diet makes me want to puke.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Lower
> 
> Box squat with Duffalo bar and average bands (140 top/80 bot)
> 395 x 8 x 2
> Second week in a row squats felt really good
> 
> Pin 2 rack pulls against quad mini bands (200 top/80 bot)
> 315 x 7 x 1
> Second week in a row deads felt like shit
> 
> 45 degree back extension
> 4 x 20
> 
> Kettlebell side swings
> 65 x 3 x 10 per side
> brutal exercise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some post workout stretching.  I started this about 7 months ago and it has really help with hip and low back stiffness.  I've always been flexible but lost a lot of it due to, well, not stretching.  I do this 4-5 days/week and highly recommend.  I also add in some yoga type stretches and I sit in a kneeling position for 1-2 mins.
> 
> View attachment 20941
> View attachment 20939
> View attachment 20940


Holy crap dude, you have some great flexibility.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

Chain suspended good morning at 42"
Camber bar (85lbs) and light bands pulling forward
355 x 1
405 x 1
355 x 3
Difficulty level: 9/10

Bent over rows
315 x 3 x 5

Rickshaw carries
405 x 3 x 90ft.

Done

Vids


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> Max Lower
> 
> Chain suspended good morning at 42"
> Camber bar (85lbs) and light bands pulling forward
> 355 x 1
> 405 x 1
> 355 x 3
> Difficulty level: 9/10
> 
> Bent over rows
> 315 x 3 x 5
> 
> Rickshaw carries
> 405 x 3 x 90ft.
> 
> Done
> 
> Vids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> llll


looks like that same cambered bar i have looks like the rogue.... 85lbs.... and those bands dont help to make that exercise any easier LOL good job man... i look up to you dude


----------



## presser

btw if i could stretch like that i would never leave the house wink wink LOL


----------



## presser

🤣


----------



## Trendkill

presser said:


> looks like that same cambered bar i have looks like the rogue.... 85lbs.... and those bands dont help to make that exercise any easier LOL good job man... i look up to you dude


Thanks Presser.  Yep its the Rogue bar.  I had trouble doing reps with just the empty bar and the bands pulling forward.  There's a point about half way up where they hit hard.  I have trouble getting my hips through in deads and I think these will help sort that out.  My back is sore in a really good way this morning so I will keep these in the rotation.


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> Thanks Presser.  Yep its the Rogue bar.  I had trouble doing reps with just the empty bar and the bands pulling forward.  There's a point about half way up where they hit hard.  I have trouble getting my hips through in deads and I think these will help sort that out.  My back is sore in a really good way this morning so I will keep these in the rotation.


yeah with that pulling on ya that will make you strong deadlift a truck man...


----------



## presser

good stuff man ... yeah if you see a change in the hips going thru might as well keep it.... if it dont change it and try something else for sure...  look forward to learn if that helps you out with the deads....


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

Floor Press
315 x 2 x 2

5 board press close grip
405 x 3 x 3

Rolling dumbbell extensions
70 x 3 x 10

Chest supported rear delt "swings" 
100 x 2 x 20
Got these from Tom Haviland whose a bad ass all around Australian strength athlete.  Basically just grab a pair of heavy dumbbells and set up like you are going to do rear delt raises.  Move the dumbbells out as far as you can, which won't be far, then let them back in and repeat.  Do them for high reps.  Blows up the upper back

Finally got a video of the gym for those that have been asking to see the new setup:


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Trendkill said:


> Max Lower
> 
> Floor Press
> 315 x 2 x 2
> 
> 5 board press close grip
> 405 x 3 x 3
> 
> Rolling dumbbell extensions
> 70 x 3 x 10
> 
> Chest supported rear delt "swings"
> 100 x 2 x 20
> Got these from Tom Haviland whose a bad ass all around Australian strength athlete.  Basically just grab a pair of heavy dumbbells and set up like you are going to do rear delt raises.  Move the dumbbells out as far as you can, which won't be far, then let them back in and repeat.  Do them for high reps.  Blows up the upper back
> 
> Finally got a video of the gym for those that have been asking to see the new setup:


Let me know if a neighbors house ever goes on the market. 🤣 That “garage” gym is one of the best. Nice job.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

That's incredible man, nice setup!


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> Max Lower
> 
> Floor Press
> 315 x 2 x 2
> 
> 5 board press close grip
> 405 x 3 x 3
> 
> Rolling dumbbell extensions
> 70 x 3 x 10
> 
> Chest supported rear delt "swings"
> 100 x 2 x 20
> Got these from Tom Haviland whose a bad ass all around Australian strength athlete.  Basically just grab a pair of heavy dumbbells and set up like you are going to do rear delt raises.  Move the dumbbells out as far as you can, which won't be far, then let them back in and repeat.  Do them for high reps.  Blows up the upper back
> 
> Finally got a video of the gym for those that have been asking to see the new setup:


that is a great setup... very nice trendkill..


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> Max Lower
> 
> Floor Press
> 315 x 2 x 2
> 
> 5 board press close grip
> 405 x 3 x 3
> 
> Rolling dumbbell extensions
> 70 x 3 x 10
> 
> Chest supported rear delt "swings"
> 100 x 2 x 20
> Got these from Tom Haviland whose a bad ass all around Australian strength athlete.  Basically just grab a pair of heavy dumbbells and set up like you are going to do rear delt raises.  Move the dumbbells out as far as you can, which won't be far, then let them back in and repeat.  Do them for high reps.  Blows up the upper back
> 
> Finally got a video of the gym for those that have been asking to see the new setup:


Freaking love it


----------



## Trendkill

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Let me know if a neighbors house ever goes on the market. 🤣 That “garage” gym is one of the best. Nice job.


House three doors down just sold!


----------



## Yano

Right on man , just fantastic.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

Box squat with Duffalo Bar
415 x 6 x 2
Boys were at football and I don't trust the wife to run the mono so setup in the rack.

Pin 3 rack pull
405 x 3 x 3

45 degree back raise
3 x 20

Rickshaw carries
225 x 3 x 240ft

Little back off week this week.  Start a new squat wave next week.  

Vids


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Lower
> 
> Box squat with Duffalo Bar
> 415 x 6 x 2
> Boys were at football and I don't trust the wife to run the mono so setup in the rack.
> 
> Pin 3 rack pull
> 405 x 3 x 3
> 
> 45 degree back raise
> 3 x 20
> 
> Rickshaw carries
> 225 x 3 x 240ft
> 
> Little back off week this week.  Start a new squat wave next week.
> 
> Vids


good work trendkill..


----------



## Butch_C

Wow, your home gym is amazing! I am pretty sure I saw a Monolift...Most commercial gyms don't even have them and only a couple powerlifting gyms around here do. Super nice setup!


----------



## Trendkill

Butch_C said:


> Wow, your home gym is amazing! I am pretty sure I saw a Monolift...Most commercial gyms don't even have them and only a couple powerlifting gyms around here do. Super nice setup!


Thanks Butch.  You saw correctly.  Got the monolift off a guy on craigslist who received it as payment for some work he did for a gym owner who ordered all the equipment for a powerlifting gym and never opened it.  It was still wrapped in shipping wrap and strapped to the pallet it left the factory on.  Brand spankin new.  Got it for about 75% off retail and saved over a grand in shipping costs.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Switched it up today.  Going to stick with this for at least the next 3 week wave.

Close grip pin press - setup so the bar was at chest level
275 x 8 x 3

Reverse grip bench
225 x 25
225 x 21

Chest supported barbell row
185 x 3 x 10

Face pulls
50 x 3 x 20

Superset
Rope pressdowns  50 x 2 x 15
Hammer curls 50 x 2 x 8

Good training session today. 

Vids


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> Face pulls
> 50 x 3 x 20



I sometimes consider going back to Rope Face Pulls so that I can more easily track my progress. Same muscles for the most part, but the way I have been doing them is like a Band Pull Apart Face Pull so that it hits my side delts pretty good too.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

Kind of a shit one today but that's life sometimes.

Box squat close stance camber bar
610 x miss 
610 x miss

Good morning with camber bar
355 x 5
405 x 5

Rickshaw carries
415 x 3 x 90 feet

Pull throughs
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10

Dinner date with the wife.  

Had my youngest with me for training tonight so it made a bad workout a good one.  Didn't get any vids as I was helping him.  On to the next one.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Upper

2 board press
365 x 1
385 x 1
400 x 1
Not a PR but on the right track.

Close grip 5 board press
410 x 3
410 x 3
410 x 5
315 x 18

Rolling dumbbell extensions 
70 x 3 x 10

Rear delt swings
90 x 3 x 20


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

Going to switch things up this wave and see if my hips recover better.

Hatfield squats with SSB
390 + 160lbs chain x 8 x 2

Deadlifts against light bands (150 top/20 bot)
365 x 6 x 2

GHR with light band
8, 10, 7

Rickshaw carries
225 x quarter mile.  Broke it up into three sets.

100F in the gym today.  That's 38C for my imperially challenged friends.  A/C can't come soon enough.  I'm having a mini split installed but they are backordered like everything else.  Supposed to be here by mid June.

Vids


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Had both boys in the gym with me today which was awesome.  To quote the great Vincent Furnier - "School's Out For Summer!"

Close grip pin press from chest (same setup as last week)
280 x 8 x 3

Reverse grip bench
225 x 27
225 x 23

Chest supported barbell row
1920 x 3 x 10

Face pulls
60 x 3 x 20

Rope pressdowns
60 x 3 x 15
superset with
Hammer curls
50 x 3 x 10


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Upper
> 
> Had both boys in the gym with me today which was awesome.  To quote the great Vincent Furnier - "School's Out For Summer!"
> 
> Close grip pin press from chest (same setup as last week)
> 280 x 8 x 3
> 
> Reverse grip bench
> 225 x 27
> 225 x 23
> 
> Chest supported barbell row
> 1920 x 3 x 10
> 
> Face pulls
> 60 x 3 x 20
> 
> Rope pressdowns
> 60 x 3 x 15
> superset with
> Hammer curls
> 50 x 3 x 10


Alice ran for Governor of Arizona in 1988 - Vincent Furnier - A troubled man for troubled times - was his campaign slogan.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Alice ran for Governor of Arizona in 1988 - Vincent Furnier - A troubled man for troubled times - was his campaign slogan.


Now I like him even more! 

I love the Wayne's World scene where they meet him back stage.  He goes off on some diatribe about the native americans and how to pronounce Milwaukee correctly.  That always cracks me up.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> Chest supported barbell row
> 1920 x 3 x 10


1920 lbs...am I reading that right?

...because DAMN!


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Upper
> 
> Had both boys in the gym with me today which was awesome.  To quote the great Vincent Furnier - "School's Out For Summer!"
> 
> Close grip pin press from chest (same setup as last week)
> 280 x 8 x 3
> 
> Reverse grip bench
> 225 x 27
> 225 x 23
> 
> Chest supported barbell row
> 1920 x 3 x 10
> 
> Face pulls
> 60 x 3 x 20
> 
> Rope pressdowns
> 60 x 3 x 15
> superset with
> Hammer curls
> 50 x 3 x 10


great looking training season trendkill and in 100 deg weather??? you da man bro...


----------



## Trendkill

Skullcrusher said:


> 1920 lbs...am I reading that right?
> 
> ...because DAMN!


Lol yep world record on chest supported rows. Gonna hit a few 3000lb deadlifts on Monday too.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Lol yep world record on chest supported rows. Gonna hit a few 3000lb deadlifts on Monday too.


Pics or it didn’t happen lol


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen lol


I was training with Jimmy the Bull Pellichia and Dr Size Issac Nasser. There was no time for pics and for some reason both those guys were adamant that none of these lift be documented in any way. We also didn’t use my machined Olympic plates. They brought in all their own and carried like 20 of them at one time. It was very impressive and inspiring. So inspiring, in fact, that I was able to use 10 times more weight on my chest supported row. It was awesome.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

Rack pull off pin 2
675 x 1
710 x miss
Been hit or miss on the ME days lately.  I picked an exercise that I almost always PR on but that wasn't in the cards today.  Got it half way then back rounded over and everything went to shit.  

Camber bar good morning
All sets beltless this week
355 x 5
380 x 5
405 x 5

Rickshaw carries
425 x 3 x 90ft.
On the plus side the rickshaw work twice a week has really helped my conditioning.

Reverse Hyper
Done as strictly as possible with minimal momentum
180 x 3 x 15

One arm kettlebell carries
65 x 3 x 180ft each side

Stretching
Donnie Thompson hangs


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> Max Lower
> 
> Rack pull off pin 2
> 675 x 1
> 710 x miss
> Been hit or miss on the ME days lately.  I picked an exercise that I almost always PR on but that wasn't in the cards today.  Got it half way then back rounded over and everything went to shit.
> 
> Camber bar good morning
> All sets beltless this week
> 355 x 5
> 380 x 5
> 405 x 5
> 
> Rickshaw carries
> 425 x 3 x 90ft.
> On the plus side the rickshaw work twice a week has really helped my conditioning.
> 
> Reverse Hyper
> Done as strictly as possible with minimal momentum
> 180 x 3 x 15
> 
> One arm kettlebell carries
> 65 x 3 x 180ft each side
> 
> Stretching
> Donnie Thompson hangs


great stuff bro as always...


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> 710 x miss
> Been hit or miss on the ME days lately. I picked an exercise that I almost always PR on but that wasn't in the cards today. Got it half way then back rounded over and everything went to shit.


Not sure how it works for you, but there are certain days I feel like I should push myself and other days maybe not so much. Amazing work regardless!


----------



## Trendkill

Max Upper


So it was a little warm in the garage today....

3 board press with chain
315 + 80lbs chain x 1
315 + 120lbs chain x 1
315 + 160lbs chain x 1
315 + 200lbs chain x miss

5 board press close grip
405 x 5
425 x 4
315 x 20

Rolling dumbbell tricep extensions
70 x 3 x 12

Rear delt swings
100 x 3 x 20

Jump in pool


----------



## Trendkill

Skullcrusher said:


> Not sure how it works for you, but there are certain days I feel like I should push myself and other days maybe not so much. Amazing work regardless!


Yeah I get those but I usually try to grind through unless something feels really, really off.


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> Max Upper
> View attachment 22788
> 
> So it was a little warm in the garage today....
> 
> 3 board press with chain
> 315 + 80lbs chain x 1
> 315 + 120lbs chain x 1
> 315 + 160lbs chain x 1
> 315 + 200lbs chain x miss
> 
> 5 board press close grip
> 405 x 5
> 425 x 4
> 315 x 20
> 
> Rolling dumbbell tricep extensions
> 70 x 3 x 12
> 
> Rear delt swings
> 100 x 3 x 20
> 
> Jump in pool


holy hot peppers it that hot.... i would of melted lol. how long before they get the air conditioning in trendkill? 
good work man!!


----------



## Yano

104 !!!


----------



## Trendkill

presser said:


> holy hot peppers it that hot.... i would of melted lol. how long before they get the air conditioning in trendkill?
> good work man!!


AC install date is June 13th assuming all the equipment arrives in time.  Everything is backordered and experiencing shipping delays.


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> AC install date is June 13th assuming all the equipment arrives in time.  Everything is backordered and experiencing shipping delays.


gotcha.. thanks for the update


----------



## Trendkill

@Human_Backhoe and @silentlemon1011 I am a puss.  I had to dig four 12" diameter 3 ft. deep holes (approx 1 meter   )  as part of a yard project I'm doing.  Took me 4 damn hours and I'm freakin gassed.  I"m guessing you two would have had it done in 75% less time and would have called it a warm up for the days work.  And rocks.  God damn rocks the whole way down.  

I'm going to bed.


----------



## Trendkill

Got the four 12 ft 4x6 posts cemented in the holes. All it took was twenty 50lb bags of quikrete lol.  They are plumb and level and I am happy. The redwood goes up tomorrow to dress them up then I’m stringing lights between them. Will get pics up tomorrow so it makes more sense. Wife comes home tomorrow and she is going to be surprised and I’m gonna get laid.


----------



## DEADlifter




----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Got the four 12 ft 4x6 posts cemented in the holes. All it took was twenty 50lb bags of quikrete lol.  They are plumb and level and I am happy. The redwood goes up tomorrow to dress them up then I’m stringing lights between them. Will get pics up tomorrow so it makes more sense. Wife comes home tomorrow and she is going to be surprised and I’m gonna get laid.


Sounds like you're building yourself a pergola , those are really cool man.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Sounds like you're building yourself a pergola , those are really cool man.
> View attachment 23015


Close. It’s actually two arbors with lights strung between them. Turned out really good but cost me two workouts dammit. Freaking exhausted after yesterday. pics later.


----------



## Trendkill

Pretty happy with how this turned out. I’ve got plans to add some horizontal boards to the bottom half but I’m good with it for now.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> Pretty happy with how this turned out. I’ve got plans to add some horizontal boards to the bottom half but I’m good with it for now.
> 
> View attachment 23026
> View attachment 23027
> View attachment 23029
> View attachment 23031


Holy shit, that's beautiful man!


----------



## Trendkill

This is a better angle that shows the full project. It’s midnight here and I’m still just hanging out in the backyard reading and enjoying the ambience.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

That's badass. I like the built in umbrella stands too. I wish we would have done those when we built our pool.


----------



## Trendkill

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's badass. I like the built in umbrella stands too. I wish we would have done those when we built our pool.


I like them a lot. We had one on our pool at the old house but this one is designed better. It’s got a table built in too with a bench on three sides. Awesome for having a drink on a hot day.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Pretty happy with how this turned out. I’ve got plans to add some horizontal boards to the bottom half but I’m good with it for now.
> 
> View attachment 23026
> View attachment 23027
> View attachment 23029
> View attachment 23031


Damnnnnnn you got a cement pond an everything !!! ?? Fancyyyyy 

Thats really nice man , right on !!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Trendkill said:


> View attachment 23034
> 
> This is a better angle that shows the full project. It’s midnight here and I’m still just hanging out in the backyard reading and enjoying the ambience.


Wow. Between the pool and your gym you never need to leave your home!


----------



## Trendkill

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Wow. Between the pool and your gym you never need to leave your home!


That’s the idea!  We hit the jackpot from a housing perspective by leaving California when we did.  We bought our old house at the bottom of the market in 2010 and sold it at the peak a few months ago. Housing is crazy in Arizona right now too but with as much equity as we had I was willing to sell High and buy high to get everything we wanted.

The door is open if any of you smelly bastards wanna make the trek to Arizona. Get a lift in, hit the pool, melt from the heat and do it all again the next day.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> That’s the idea!  We hit the jackpot from a housing perspective by leaving California when we did.  We bought our old house at the bottom of the market in 2010 and sold it at the peak a few months ago. Housing is crazy in Arizona right now too but with as much equity as we had I was willing to sell High and buy high to get everything we wanted.
> 
> The door is open if any of you smelly bastards wanna make the trek to Arizona. Get a lift in, hit the pool, melt from the heat and do it all again the next day.


That would be cool as hell but at times like these I am reminded of the words of that great American stoic and philosopher ,Bosco Albert Baracus ...


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> That would be cool as hell but at times like these I am reminded of the words of that great American stoic and philosopher ,Bosco Albert Baracus ...
> View attachment 23055


best haircut in tv history. I pity da fool!


----------



## CJ

Trendkill said:


> View attachment 23034
> 
> This is a better angle that shows the full project. It’s midnight here and I’m still just hanging out in the backyard reading and enjoying the ambience.


Oh shit, can we be best buddies? I'll bring the booze and ban any 3 people you want!!!  🙏🙏


----------



## Trendkill

CJ said:


> Oh shit, can we be best buddies? I'll bring the booze and ban any 3 people you want!!!  🙏🙏


4 bans and you have to kidnap @nissan11 so we can compel him to compete in a real powerlifting federation and it’s a deal. When are you coming?


----------



## CJ

Trendkill said:


> 4 bans and you have to kidnap @nissan11 so we can compel him to compete in a real powerlifting federation and it’s a deal. When are you coming?


He has guns. 😳


----------



## Trendkill

CJ said:


> He has guns. 😳


But he also runs marathons so he can’t be that dangerous.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

Box squat close stance with SSB
worked up to 520 x 1
PR on this is 550 but my ME days have been all over the place lately so I stopped here to build some momentum.

Good morning close stance with camber bar
405 x 3 x 5
most volume Ive done at this weight without a belt. Last rep each set was tough.

Rickshaw carries
440 x 3 x 90ft.  
these are just plain fun

Pull throughs
225 x 9
185 x 2 x 15

Standing abs
100 x 3 x 10


----------



## Trendkill

Went on a cool hike this evening with the fam. 3 miles roundtrip with a 500+ft change in elevation. Not difficult as heart rate stayed about 125. Views were awesome and there were some cool ancient hieroglyphs at the end of the trail. This is also near the area of the Lost Dutchman mine that has been, well, lost since it’s owner died in 1891. Supposed to have an 18 inch thick vein of gold running through it. People have been looking for it for over 100 years and it still remains hidden.


----------



## Trendkill

And as icing on the cake Soulfly just released a bad ass new song called Superstition which was written about the Superstition Mountains where we went hiking. Heard him on SiriusXM liquid metal talking about it. Cool shit


----------



## Gibsonator

Whaaat?! Damn mam didn't know Soulfly was still around! Awesome and cool pics of the hike


----------



## Gibsonator

Had to throw this in haha...


----------



## Trendkill

Gibsonator said:


> Had to throw this in haha...


One of my top 3 fav sepultura songs.

Max and Igor are on tour right now performing the Beneath the Remains and Arise albums live.


----------



## nissan11

Trendkill said:


> But he also runs marathons so he can’t be that dangerous.



It's not my guns you need to worry about. 

It's my gerbil army.


----------



## Trendkill

I'll call your gerbil army and raise you a pellet gun with night vision scope.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Upper

Bench continues to come back nicely. I’m back to about 90% of where I was before tweaking the shoulder.  

pin press at chest level
365 x 1

reverse grip bench
315 x 2 - should have done one warm up set to get the groove for these. If the groove is not perfect it won’t go up
275 x 8 better
315 x 3
goal will be 315 x 3 x 5 in a couple weeks. Love how these hammer the tris. The elbows are pinned to the side of the body and you literally cannot flare the elbows.

chest supported barbell row
225 x 9, 8, 7

low incline Williams extensions
50 x 11, 10, 9

shoulder giant set
rear Delt raise, side laterals, front raise
20s x 10 reps each position for 2 sets

hammer curls
drop set
50,40,30,20 x 10 reps

jump in pool.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

I'm usually a train in the afternoon kind of guy but the heat is making that difficult.  Going to train in the late morning for a few weeks until the AC gets installed.  Trained with the wife today which is a first.  She did pretty damn good though.

Hatfield box squat with SSB
410 + 160lbs chain x 8 x 2

Deadlift
385 + light bands(150 top/20 bot) x 6 x 2

GHR
light band x 10
light plus mini x 10
average band x 11

Rickshaw carries
230 x 1/4 mile broken up into 3 sets

Standing abs
100 x 3 x 12


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Pin press at chest
285 x 8 x 3

Reverse grip bench
225 x 27, 20

Cable rows
250 x 10, 8, 7

Face pulls
70 x 3 x 20

Hammer curl 
50 x 2 x 12
superset
Pushdowns
70 x 2 x 15

Heat got to me at this point and I called it a day


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

Chain suspended SSB squat wide stance
570 x 1

Kneeling squat with SSB
430 x 5
455 x 5
480 x 5

Rickshaw carries
450 x 3 x 90ft

Dumbbell Hatfield back arches. Fred used to do these bent over a bench. I like them freestanding
60 x 3 x 15


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Max Lower
> 
> Chain suspended SSB squat wide stance
> 570 x 1
> 
> Kneeling squat with SSB
> 430 x 5
> 455 x 5
> 480 x 5
> 
> Rickshaw carries
> 450 x 3 x 90ft
> 
> Dumbbell Hatfield back arches. Fred used to do these bent over a bench. I like them freestanding
> 60 x 3 x 15


kneeling squats ..... fucking animal !!


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> kneeling squats ..... fucking animal !!


An oldie but a goodie. I love how they hit the hips and glutes. Used to do them a lot. Need to do them more.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Upper

Floor press with chains
225 + 120lbs chain x 1
225 + 160 lbs chain x 1
230 + 200 lbs chain x miss
Pre injury PR on this variation was 225 + 200lbs of chain.  The previous rep went up pretty easy but this attempt stalled halfway. Still happy with the progress I am seeing

Reverse grip bench
275 x 5
315 x 3 x 3

Chest supported barbell row
230 x 9, 8, 7
Upper back still trashed from weighted carries on Saturday.

Low incline Williams extensions
50 x 13, 12, 9


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

Hatfield box squat with SSB
430 + 160lbs chain x 6 x 2

Deadlifts against light bands (150 top/20 bot)
405 x 6 x 2

Rickshaw carries
225 x 4 x 360ft.

GHR w/bands around neck
Avg x 5
Light x 8
Light x 7
I had the footplate set too far away last week which made it easier then it should have been.  Changed it this week and got humbled

Standing abs
100 x 3 x 12


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Lower
> 
> Hatfield box squat with SSB
> 430 + 160lbs chain x 6 x 2
> 
> Deadlifts against light bands (150 top/20 bot)
> 405 x 6 x 2
> 
> Rickshaw carries
> 225 x 4 x 360ft.
> 
> GHR w/bands around neck
> Avg x 5
> Light x 8
> Light x 7
> I had the footplate set too far away last week which made it easier then it should have been.  Changed it this week and got humbled
> 
> Standing abs
> 100 x 3 x 12


Nice work 


I need more chain and would love to get Rev Hyper or GHR


----------



## Trendkill

Btcowboy said:


> Nice work
> 
> 
> I need more chain and would love to get Rev Hyper or GHR


Both are worth it if you have the room. I go through phases where I use one or both for months on end and then dont touch them for 4 months. I should be doing reverse hypers at least twice a week and I dont just out of laziness which is unacceptable. Every time I push them hard my squat and dead go up.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> Both are worth it if you have the room. I go through phases where I use one or both for months on end and then dont touch them for 4 months. I should be doing reverse hypers at least twice a week and I dont just out of laziness which is unacceptable. Every time I push them hard my squat and dead go up.


Agreed, I had an opportunity to get a Rev Hyper but passed on it and regret that now.  Was thinking building a GHR seems I ghetto a few things in my gym to make things work.


----------



## Test_subject

Trendkill said:


> I had the footplate set too far away last week which made it easier then it should have been.  Changed it this week and got humbled


I know these feels.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Bench against doubled mini bands (80 top/40 bot)
185 x 3 x 3 close grip
185 x 3 x 3 pinky on rings
185 x 3 x 3 middle finger on rings

Incline dumbbell press
100 x 12
100 x 10

JM press with camber bar
doubled monster mini bands x 10
doubled monster mini + doubled mini x 7, 5
doubled monster mini band x 12
These destroyed my tris.  Very cool variation.  Saw someone doing these on instagram this week and I had to try them.  

Pulldowns close grip
200 x 10, 8, 6

Dumbbell side laterals - One drop set
30 x 15
25 x 10
20 x 8
15 x 8

Video of banded JMs.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

Caught a bug over the weekend so I pushed this session out 2 extra days.  It was worth it.

42" chain suspended GMs with camber bar
445 x 1
495 x 1
545 x 1 PR

Kneeling squat with SSB
430 x 5
480 x 2 x 6

Rickshaw carries
460 x 90ft
500 x 90ft
Had this number as a goal in the back of my head since I got this thing.  Felt really good.  Going to switch these out for weighted wheelbarrow work for the next couple months.  Really happy with how my upper back and grip have responded.

Everything felt right today and it felt great.

Vids


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Max Lower
> 
> Caught a bug over the weekend so I pushed this session out 2 extra days.  It was worth it.
> 
> 42" chain suspended GMs with camber bar
> 445 x 1
> 495 x 1
> 545 x 1 PR
> 
> Kneeling squat with SSB
> 430 x 5
> 480 x 2 x 6
> 
> Rickshaw carries
> 460 x 90ft
> 500 x 90ft
> Had this number as a goal in the back of my head since I got this thing.  Felt really good.  Going to switch these out for weighted wheelbarrow work for the next couple months.  Really happy with how my upper back and grip have responded.
> 
> Everything felt right today and it felt great.
> 
> Vids


545 Good Morning .... Good Grief Charlie Brown !!! Nice PR man , fucking Vanilla Gorilla


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> 545 Good Morning .... Good Grief Charlie Brown !!! Nice PR man , fucking Vanilla Gorilla


Definately a shit ton for GMs, my back is hurting thinking about it lol


----------



## Trendkill

Max Upper (from Saturday)

3 board press
415 x 1

2 board
315 x 2 x 6

Chest supported barbell row
225 x 10, 9, 8

Low incline William's extensions
55 x 10, 9, 5

45lb plate raise static hold
1 x 40 seconds

Kind of a shit day.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

Decided to lower my percentages a bit and add more volume.  My max effort days have been too inconsistent and sometimes that from going to heavy on the speed days.  

Box squat with camber bar and avg. bands (200 top/125 bot in this configuration with bands over the plates)
355 x 12 x 2

Deadlifts against avg. bands (200 top/40 bot)
315 x 8 x 2

Wheel barrow carries
315 x 450 ft.
365 x 360 ft.
405 x 360 ft.

GHR with avg. band around neck
10, 10, 8

Standing Abs
120 x 10
110 x 2 x 10

Literally the hottest I've ever been in my life.  And it was fun.

This is a vid of my 12th set of squats.  Only one I have because I forgot to record all the others lol.


----------



## Trendkill

Had to post these pics too.  This is my 17 year old.  Currently 6ft 210lbs.  Benched his first 300 last week.  Squats 435 with the SSB off a box and hit 405 x 8 deadlifts a couple weeks ago.  Kid is a machine and I'm very proud of him.  Here he is doing dips with 100lbs of chain on his "off" day.


----------



## Stickler

A generation of killers!  Awesome.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Changed my reps/sets around.  Nothing radical.  I've been struggling getting a quality 3rd rep in on my speed work.  Instead of 9 x 3 I did 14 x 2.  It felt good.

Bench with mini bands (80 top/40 bot)
185 x 4 x 2 thumb from smooth
185 x 4 x 2 pinky on ring
185 x 4 x 2 middle on ring
185 x 2 x 2 index on ring

Incline dumbbell press
100 x 14
100 x 11

Football bar extensions - used the closest v grip
95 x 3 x 10

Close neutral grip pulldowns
100 x 13, 10, 8

Dumbbell side lateral
30 x 15, 10, 8 
only rest was to switch dumbbell to the other hand


----------



## quackattack

Trendkill said:


> Incline dumbbell press
> 100 x 14
> 100 x 11


Jesus christ


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Upper
> 
> Changed my reps/sets around.  Nothing radical.  I've been struggling getting a quality 3rd rep in on my speed work.  Instead of 9 x 3 I did 14 x 2.  It felt good.
> 
> Bench with mini bands (80 top/40 bot)
> 185 x 4 x 2 thumb from smooth
> 185 x 4 x 2 pinky on ring
> 185 x 4 x 2 middle on ring
> 185 x 2 x 2 index on ring
> 
> Incline dumbbell press
> 100 x 14
> 100 x 11
> 
> Football bar extensions - used the closest v grip
> 95 x 3 x 10
> 
> Close neutral grip pulldowns
> 100 x 13, 10, 8
> 
> Dumbbell side lateral
> 30 x 15, 10, 8
> only rest was to switch dumbbell to the other hand


I like that you move grip position around on speed work. I used to do that but have kinda slipped away from it. I have been modifying grip on ME days but keeping the same grip for the day. Its speed day on bench today so may have to move grip around from set to set


----------



## Trendkill

Btcowboy said:


> I like that you move grip position around on speed work. I used to do that but have kinda slipped away from it. I have been modifying grip on ME days but keeping the same grip for the day. Its speed day on bench today so may have to move grip around from set to set


You and I are the opposite.  I like to keep the grip the same on ME days because it helps me better track progress and PRs.  I like the variety of the different grips on the DE days though.  Especially when doing 14 doubles lol.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> You and I are the opposite.  I like to keep the grip the same on ME days because it helps me better track progress and PRs.  I like the variety of the different grips on the DE days though.  Especially when doing 14 doubles lol.


I didn’t alter my grip on bench the other day but I’m still trying get as tight as I use to on bench. I’ll need to bring that in soon though.


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> I didn’t alter my grip on bench the other day but I’m still trying get as tight as I use to on bench. I’ll need to bring that in soon though.


I agree though focus on form and technique first.  Get that dialed and then start adjusting grip.  Too many variables otherwise.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> You and I are the opposite.  I like to keep the grip the same on ME days because it helps me better track progress and PRs.  I like the variety of the different grips on the DE days though.  Especially when doing 14 doubles lol.


Oh I should not say alternate grip on same day. Week 1 Close grip  week 2 comp grip, week 3 wide grip... the only time I mix grips in same sessions is DE days.... sorry for confusion


----------



## Thewall

Trendkill said:


> Had to post these pics too.  This is my 17 year old.  Currently 6ft 210lbs.  Benched his first 300 last week.  Squats 435 with the SSB off a box and hit 405 x 8 deadlifts a couple weeks ago.  Kid is a machine and I'm very proud of him.  Here he is doing dips with 100lbs of chain on his "off" day.
> View attachment 23987
> View attachment 23988
> View attachment 23989
> View attachment 23990


Nice bro. Got him right in the game. Can’t wait till my son is ready. Kid is looking jacked


----------



## Trendkill

Thewall said:


> Nice bro. Got him right in the game. Can’t wait till my son is ready. Kid is looking jacked


Thanks man. He’s a hard worker and puts in the effort in the gym and the kitchen.


----------



## Whoremoan

Love your user name mr great southern tren kill 🤟


----------



## Trendkill

Whoremoan said:


> Love your user name mr great southern tren kill 🤟


Right on man!
Im broken but give me 5 minutes alone and I can walk 13 steps to nowhere.


----------



## Whoremoan

Trendkill said:


> Right on man!
> Im broken but give me 5 minutes alone and I can walk 13 steps to nowhere.


Lmao this is called domination 
If you wanna survive the sleep you must learn the art of shredding my brother


----------



## Whoremoan

Best band to walk the planet


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

Box squat with Marrs bar
605 x 1
655 x 1
700 x miss
Was squatting in the rack and set the mono hooks too high. Put mats under my feet to boost me up and forgot to add them to the box to keep the height the same. Plopped a lot lower then I intended the first time. Unloaded everything setup everything at the right height and then missed it again halfway up. I’m a dumbass. 
Next time. 

Kneeling squat with SSB
430 x 10
480 x 8
520 x 6

weighted wheelbarrow carry
540 x 90ft
600 x 135 ft
600 x 135 ft

Hatfield back raise
70 x 3 x 15

took about 9 hours to cool down.


----------



## Trendkill

Whoremoan said:


> Best band to walk the planet


Going to take a psycho holiday when I get done using my primal concrete sledge.


----------



## PZT

Need to get my lifts up lol


----------



## Achillesking

Trendkill said:


> Had to post these pics too.  This is my 17 year old.  Currently 6ft 210lbs.  Benched his first 300 last week.  Squats 435 with the SSB off a box and hit 405 x 8 deadlifts a couple weeks ago.  Kid is a machine and I'm very proud of him.  Here he is doing dips with 100lbs of chain on his "off" day.
> View attachment 23987
> View attachment 23988
> View attachment 23989
> View attachment 23990


Your son looks good man. It makes me happy to see a father pass it along. Good for you both !


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Going to take a psycho holiday when I get done using my primal concrete sledge.


The boys played Hellfest last week ,,picture this ,, A skinny Kirk and a FAT Phil ... dude ,, I never met Phils dad ,, but lemme tell ya ,,, You can get a good idea what Mr Anselmo looked like haaahahah holy fuck. ... ok well not skinny kirk , but he aint 300 fucking lbs no more


----------



## Yano

Enjoy Sir .. If you get confused lookin for Rex hes not up there , that Todd  from Crowbar on the bass


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Need to get my lifts up lol


Keep the conjugate going and you’ll be there in no time. 


Achillesking said:


> Your son looks good man. It makes me happy to see a father pass it along. Good for you both !


Thanks man. He’s been with me in the gym since he was 12. It’s crazy to look back on some old vids I have of him and compare to what he is now. 


Yano said:


> The boys played Hellfest last week ,,picture this ,, A skinny Kirk and a FAT Phil ... dude ,, I never met Phils dad ,, but lemme tell ya ,,, You can get a good idea what Mr Anselmo looked like haaahahah holy fuck. ... ok well not skinny kirk , but he aint 300 fucking lbs no more


This is all backwards. I can’t even picture a skinny Kirk. Now fat Phil I’ve seen a bit too much of on you tube. Less booze more boxing or whatever he used to do. I saw they had been rehearsing but I didn’t know they played this festival. Would have been cool to see it. To bad Rex wasn’t there. Can you imagine a fat Rex?


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Keep the conjugate going and you’ll be there in no time.
> 
> Thanks man. He’s been with me in the gym since he was 12. It’s crazy to look back on some old vids I have of him and compare to what he is now.
> 
> This is all backwards. I can’t even picture a skinny Kirk. Now fat Phil I’ve seen a bit too much of on you tube. Less booze more boxing or whatever he used to do. I saw they had been rehearsing but I didn’t know they played this festival. Would have been cool to see it. To bad Rex wasn’t there. Can you imagine a fat Rex?


Fat Rex would put me in hysterics , I would bust his balls so hard. Christ he's gota be 60 or close by now. He's been through hell n back too over the years.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Fat Rex would put me in hysterics , I would bust his balls so hard. Christ he's gota be 60 or close by now. He's been through hell n back too over the years.


I gotta read his book.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> I gotta read his book.


Rex has got a great sense of humor. We were in New York for the shows at Roseland ballroom and went to the Limelight to party a bit. 
He and I leave the VIP lounge and head to the pisser , there's this kid fucked up in the hallway standing there and he's got on a Pantera shirt ... 
Rex says ,, hey man nice shirt ! and gives him a nod  ... that kids face went every where it had never been before as he realized who he was looking at and he blurts out HEYYY  MAN!!! we just kept goin on our way ,, funny as fuck. 

That was the night I kept HA from wrecking Vinnie ... fucking as tense a situation as I ever want to never be in again .. but thats another story


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I met Jimmy Bower before, he's a super nice guy. We have a lot of mutual friends.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Rex has got a great sense of humor. We were in New York for the shows at Roseland ballroom and went to the Limelight to party a bit.
> He and I leave the VIP lounge and head to the pisser , there's this kid fucked up in the hallway standing there and he's got on a Pantera shirt ...
> Rex says ,, hey man nice shirt ! and gives him a nod  ... that kids face went every where it had never been before as he realized who he was looking at and he blurts out HEYYY  MAN!!! we just kept goin on our way ,, funny as fuck.
> 
> That was the night I kept HA from wrecking Vinnie ... fucking as tense a situation as I ever want to never be in again .. but thats another story


We need to hear the HA/Vinnie story.  I think you may have told me but I don't remember all of it.

Also @notsoswoleCPA has some good Anselmo stories.  He shared a bottle of Jaeger with him at a bar once.


----------



## Yano

Same night later on , we had been putting down the booze and I got some really good indoor from uptown to puff on.  Were down smoking one with the DJ over lookin the main dance floor and then we head back up to VIP , Me , Dime n Vinnie , one of the guys from the management company and my room mate who was their company rep.

Vinnie see's a few of the HA , its all good ,, well the crazy fucker starts like a kid laughing and taking ice out of his drink and throwing it at them. Just like a fucking kid in the lunch room , chuck one and play it off look away , lean over , scratch his belly what ever and hes laughing ,, like red faced.

Dime leans over to me with this look of terror on his face ,, first time I had ever really seen that. The quote i'll never forget as his eyes met mine ... Their gonna kill my brother aint they dude ? .. haaahahah ... fuck me running.

We move to the VIP area of the VIP lounge in behind some closed curtains , I sucked down my drink checked my balls and went over to them.

Hey fellas sorry to bother you ,,, dude , I felt like a rare steak that had been thrown into a lions den when they turned around ... I got a really good friend  thats been trying to get your attention but he cant just come over ,, he would love to meet you fellas ... I get the look , yeah who ,, and I motion and we go over

Once they  realized what was up and who they were talking to it was all handshakes n hugs , rounds of drinks. It was all good in the hood.

I tell ya that was one of the tensest moments I never wanna live through again.

PS - that smoke ,, 3rd joint Dime waved me off ,, Dude, *hand on my shoulder*  I cant smoke no more of that shit !!!


----------



## Trendkill

I could read shit like this all day.  Dime is right at the top of my all time people I wish I could have met.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> I could read shit like this all day.  Dime is right at the top of my all time people I wish I could have met.


I pissed Phil off one night pretty good , he looked like he wanted to eat me for like 4 seconds haaahahah. Phil has this habit of walking around naked. Yep ,, as a fucking Jbird.

We go up to the hotel room with the reps .. he knows were coming. I knock on the door ,,, *opens ,,, nekkid Phil ,,, hey man .... I kind of close my eyes an step to the side ... theres a gasp or two , a chuckle but theres Phil carrying on a conversation like he was in a tuxedo.

They finish up talking ,, and just before he closed the door i'm like ,,, Hey , ill be downstairs if you need anything , ya know like pants ? ,,,, holler  HAH !! You could see the veins in his neck bulge for a sec ,, and he sort of waved at them at the pointed at me i nodded and he gimme the phil face with the cut throat haaaaahaha slammed the door.

That ended up being a horrible show that night , Dime was pissed , Vinnie was just like eh fuck it this place is a hole , Phil took off with Val and Sebastian out to long island to Sebastians place ,, and that was it .

Back then I had just the top of my head with dreads and little skulls from  tibeten prayer beads wired into em .. rest was all shaved.... they get to the hotel , first time I ever met Phil he walks up to me nods n says ,, Nice head dude. I nodded said thanks , same to you . he kind of smirked. 

Phil is sort of like being around any predatory animal , Wolf Lion Bear , you just want him to like you.


----------



## Trendkill

I can’t ever picture Dime being pissed. Most have been something to really set him off.

my best friend and I used to gauge Phil’s level of anger with each subsequent album release. I remember when FBD came out and I thought that was peak Phil anger but no. TGSTK takes the cake there.


----------



## Yano

I've seen Dime get mad but it was about the show , production , sound , his performance , the venue ,, I never saw him like freak out on any one or go off on some one ever. That would of been so out of character for him. You know something would of been really really fucking wrong.


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> Max Lower
> 
> Caught a bug over the weekend so I pushed this session out 2 extra days.  It was worth it.
> 
> 42" chain suspended GMs with camber bar
> 445 x 1
> 495 x 1
> 545 x 1 PR
> 
> Kneeling squat with SSB
> 430 x 5
> 480 x 2 x 6
> 
> Rickshaw carries
> 460 x 90ft
> 500 x 90ft
> Had this number as a goal in the back of my head since I got this thing.  Felt really good.  Going to switch these out for weighted wheelbarrow work for the next couple months.  Really happy with how my upper back and grip have responded.
> 
> Everything felt right today and it felt great.
> 
> Vids


great stuff trend!


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> Had to post these pics too.  This is my 17 year old.  Currently 6ft 210lbs.  Benched his first 300 last week.  Squats 435 with the SSB off a box and hit 405 x 8 deadlifts a couple weeks ago.  Kid is a machine and I'm very proud of him.  Here he is doing dips with 100lbs of chain on his "off" day.
> View attachment 23987
> View attachment 23988
> View attachment 23989
> View attachment 23990


kid is gonna be a monster man


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

First workout back after a week of vacation. Felt good.

2 board against doubled monster mini bands (130 top/100 bot)
280 x 1
Not a PR but up 5lbs from last time so I’ll take it.

Overhead close grip rack lockouts
365 x 5
405 x 5
425 x 6

Flat dumbbell press
110 x 8
110 x 7

Bent over rows on Rickshaw
185 x 3 x 10
Much harder then I thought but really liked how they felt.

Upright row on belt squat
95 x 3 x 12
Havent done upright rows in 20 years. This setup didn’t bother my shoulder.

Oh and it was hot and dry today. Left is outside temp right is gym temp. AC gets installed Wednesday.


----------



## DEADlifter

I am excited for the AC coming.


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> I am excited for the AC coming.


I’m probably going to sleep out there and just admire it for a week. I havent been this excited since the last time I was this excited.


----------



## Yano

Holy shit , I would just lay on the concrete and wait for paramedics to carry me to an aid station .... Klinger is that you ?


----------



## Trendkill

My neighbor saved me. He came over with a big ass drum fan and set it right in front of me. All it did was blow 113 degree air around but it actually felt good.  It’ll take Me all night to cool down.


----------



## DEADlifter

Trendkill said:


> I’m probably going to sleep out there and just admire it for a week. I havent been this excited since the last time I was this excited.


I would definitely be camped out in there.


----------



## Trendkill

Damn I forgot about our Canadian brothers in the frozen north. This works out to 51C outside and 45C in the gym. I know those temperatures aren’t possible up there but I didn’t want to leave you out of the discussion and be accused of being a racist, islamaphobic, homophobic, transphobic, claustrophobic American. So there.

And for my astronomy loving lifters that’s 324 and 318 Kelvin, respectively.


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> I would definitely be camped out in there.


Maybe I can talk the wife into joining me and I can try to desecrate the entire gym. Course I’d have to try and hit every piece in under three minutes so this might take a few sessions.


----------



## Slabiathan

Trendkill said:


> Max Lower
> 
> First workout back after a week of vacation. Felt good.
> 
> 2 board against doubled monster mini bands (130 top/100 bot)
> 280 x 1
> Not a PR but up 5lbs from last time so I’ll take it.
> 
> Overhead close grip rack lockouts
> 365 x 5
> 405 x 5
> 425 x 6
> 
> Flat dumbbell press
> 110 x 8
> 110 x 7
> 
> Bent over rows on Rickshaw
> 185 x 3 x 10
> Much harder then I thought but really liked how they felt.
> 
> Upright row on belt squat
> 95 x 3 x 12
> Havent done upright rows in 20 years. This setup didn’t bother my shoulder.
> 
> Oh and it was hot and dry today. Left is outside temp right is gym temp. AC gets installed Wednesday.
> View attachment 24520


My setup is outside and I thought I was hot today! That's awesome man!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> My neighbor saved me. He came over with a big ass drum fan and set it right in front of me. All it did was blow 113 degree air around but it actually felt good.  It’ll take Me all night to cool down.


Yeah I lived in Arizona for 8 years, mostly Tempe and Phoenix. 

You might lose some weight from sweating!

I used to set my AC on 80 and it felt cool enough. When I went back east to see my family for Christmas I nearly froze to death, chilled to the bone, got sick as hell.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

Had to push this two days until the A/C is in.  Apparently 113 is my body's limit for training temp lol.  Everything got installed yesterday.  Cranked in on today about two hours before training and it dropped the temp down to 92 which is 36 degrees cooler than outside.  I'm going to turn it on earlier next time to get it down to about 80.  Also planning to insulate the garage door this weekend.  

Box squat with camber bar and avg. bands looped around plates (200 top/125 bot)
380 x 9 x 2
445 x 1 x 2

Deadlift with avg. bands (200 top/40 bot)
340 x 8 x 2

GHR with avg. band around neck
3 x 12

Lat pulldowns wide/neutral grip
200 x 3 x 8

Standing abs
110 x 2 x 15


----------



## nissan11

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Lower
> 
> Had to push this two days until the A/C is in.  Apparently 113 is my body's limit for training temp lol.  Everything got installed yesterday.  Cranked in on today about two hours before training and it dropped the temp down to 92 which is 36 degrees cooler than outside.  I'm going to turn it on earlier next time to get it down to about 80.  Also planning to insulate the garage door this weekend.
> 
> Box squat with camber bar and avg. bands looped around plates (200 top/125 bot)
> 380 x 9 x 2
> 445 x 1 x 2
> 
> Deadlift with avg. bands (200 top/40 bot)
> 340 x 8 x 2
> 
> GHR with avg. band around neck
> 3 x 12
> 
> Lat pulldowns wide/neutral grip
> 200 x 3 x 8
> 
> Standing abs
> 110 x 2 x 15


What do you mean bands looped around the plates? Got a pic?


----------



## Yano

nissan11 said:


> What do you mean bands looped around the plates? Got a pic?


Imma go out on a limb here and say that putting the bands around the plates and not the bar increase the tension due to the larger diameter ? ... but maybe theres another reason im not seeing


----------



## PZT

Need to find a local @Trendkill to train with lol


----------



## Trendkill

nissan11 said:


> What do you mean bands looped around the plates? Got a pic?


The original camber bar was only usable ina a monolift. It did not have the extended top portion of the bar like the new ones do which allow them to be used in a power rack.  To use bands with this bar the Westside guys would put the band around the plates instead of on the bar sleeve like you do with a regular bar.  I can get a pic for you tomorrow. 


Yano said:


> Imma go out on a limb here and say that putting the bands around the plates and not the bar increase the tension due to the larger diameter ? ... but maybe theres another reason im not seeing


It definitely adds more tension. I usually put the bands around the extended rackable part of the bar cause it’s easier To setup. I like the feel of the bands looped over the plates better though Amd will do it this way from now on. 


PZT said:


> Need to find a local @Trendkill to train with lol


East Texas is only a 14 hour drive or 2.5 hour flight from Phoenix. Head on over.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> The original camber bar was only usable ina a monolift. It did not have the extended top portion of the bar like the new ones do which allow them to be used in a power rack.  To use bands with this bar the Westside guys would put the band around the plates instead of on the bar sleeve like you do with a regular bar.  I can get a pic for you tomorrow.
> 
> It definitely adds more tension. I usually put the bands around the extended rackable part of the bar cause it’s easier To setup. I like the feel of the bands looped over the plates better though Amd will do it this way from now on.
> 
> East Texas is only a 14 hour drive or 2.5 hour flight from Phoenix. Head on over.


Haha would be fun I’m sure


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Warmed up with the bands on the bar but elbows and shoulders were not happy.  Switched to chains and all was good.

Bench with 80lbs chain
close grip 185 x 4 x 2
med grip 205 x 4 x 2
wide grip 225 x 4 x 2

Incline dumbbell press
100 x 15
100 x 12

Extensions with football bar
135 x 3 x 6
These were brutal

Chest supported row
Static hold at top for time
4 plates x 34 seconds
4 plates x 38 seconds
4 plates x 34 seconds

Dumbbell side lateral
30 x 15, 8, 5, 3
Only rest was changing dumbbell from one hand to the other


----------



## Whoremoan

Yano said:


> Rex has got a great sense of humor. We were in New York for the shows at Roseland ballroom and went to the Limelight to party a bit.
> He and I leave the VIP lounge and head to the pisser , there's this kid fucked up in the hallway standing there and he's got on a Pantera shirt ...
> Rex says ,, hey man nice shirt ! and gives him a nod  ... that kids face went every where it had never been before as he realized who he was looking at and he blurts out HEYYY  MAN!!! we just kept goin on our way ,, funny as fuck.
> 
> That was the night I kept HA from wrecking Vinnie ... fucking as tense a situation as I ever want to never be in again .. but thats another story


Wait hold the fuck up man,,,, u know Rex ?? Who’s HA?? And what happened ? Bro eloborate


----------



## Yano

Whoremoan said:


> Wait hold the fuck up man,,,, u know Rex ?? Who’s HA?? And what happened ? Bro eloborate


My room mate years ago Worked for Concrete Management in new york her name was DeeDee Ramsey she was their management rep at the time under a fella named Brian. Just as Vulgar dropped they came to new york to do shows in the area , first were at Roseland Ballroom. Dee hated going into the city at night , she was a jersey girl and I worked clubs and with bands all over doing lights and stages , sound so I had no issue going with her to meet the guys. 

Phils a grumpy cock sucker lol Rex and I got along and enjoyed a few laughs but Dime and Vinny and I really hit it off for what ever reason , never any ego attitude rock starism's .. none of that shit they were just crazy rednecks that loved to party and play loud music like a lot of the people i grew up around haahaha. 

I helped out with the stage a bit , set ups when I was around em but mostly we just hung out and got stupid together and laughed a lot.  

That story is back in Trends log a ways look around on page 30 you'll find it ,  that happened at the Limelight in the VIP lounge.


----------



## Whoremoan

Yano said:


> My room mate years ago Worked for Concrete Management in new york her name was DeeDee Ramsey she was their management rep at the time under a fella named Brian. Just as Vulgar dropped they came to new york to do shows in the area , first were at Roseland Ballroom. Dee hated going into the city at night , she was a jersey girl and I worked clubs and with bands all over doing lights and stages , sound so I had no issue going with her to meet the guys.
> 
> Phils a grumpy cock sucker lol Rex and I got along and enjoyed a few laughs but Dime and Vinny and I really hit it off for what ever reason , never any ego attitude rock starism's .. none of that shit they were just crazy rednecks that loved to party and play loud music like a lot of the people i grew up around haahaha.
> 
> I helped out with the stage a bit , set ups when I was around em but mostly we just hung out and got stupid together and laughed a lot.
> 
> That story is back in Trends log a ways look around on page 30 you'll find it ,  that happened at the Limelight in the VIP lounge.


Hahah who is HA ??? 

Yeh had you ever seen Phil get in a fight , or is one of the types that’s psycho unless there’s someone more psycho around ? He tried to fuck my friend , she’s a personal trainer and hot as fuck but she rejected him pretty hard ,, she is a bitchy type tho


----------



## Yano

Whoremoan said:


> Hahah who is HA ???
> 
> Yeh had you ever seen Phil get in a fight , or is one of the types that’s psycho unless there’s someone more psycho around ? He tried to fuck my friend , she’s a personal trainer and hot as fuck but she rejected him pretty hard ,, she is a bitchy type tho


HA isn't a person they were members of and turned out to be real decent fellas once it all calmed down to be honest.


----------



## Whoremoan

Yano said:


> HA isn't a person they were members of and turned out to be real decent fellas once it all calmed down to be honest.


Awww I get ya now 
I know Nikki sixx has connections with the rebels in australia 
They borrowed some of their bikes to ride onto stage for girls girls girls


----------



## Yano

Whoremoan said:


> Awww I get ya now
> I know Nikki sixx has connections with the rebels in australia
> They borrowed some of their bikes to ride onto stage for girls girls girls


No connection just a few too many black tooth a big fat joint and Vinnie started throwing ice at em like it was the middle school lunch room giggling his fucking ass off.


----------



## Yano

Whoremoan said:


> Awww I get ya now
> I know Nikki sixx has connections with the rebels in australia
> They borrowed some of their bikes to ride onto stage for girls girls girls


In all honesty the whole thing could of gone very fucking badly , i just got lucky thinking on my feet and even luckier they were good sports about it and fans. Thats really all there was to it.


----------



## Whoremoan

Yano said:


> In all honesty the whole thing could of gone very fucking badly , i just got lucky thinking on my feet and even luckier they were good sports about it and fans. Thats really all there was to it.


Lol vinnies hardcore


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

42" chain suspended GM with SSB
430 x 1
480 x 1 PR
520 x miss

Stiff leg DL
405 x 3 x 5

Wheel barrow carry
635 x 3 trips of 180 ft.
Fucking brutal

Kettlebell side swing
65lbs x 40 each side


----------



## Yano

Nice PR man ! ,, holy fuck 405 stiff leg , ,you brute !! and I aint even lookin at that wheelbarrow carry ,, God Damn !!


----------



## Slabiathan

Awesome PR man!! Beastly!!


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Max Lower
> 
> 42" chain suspended GM with SSB
> 430 x 1
> 480 x 1 PR
> 520 x miss
> 
> Stiff leg DL
> 405 x 3 x 5
> 
> Wheel barrow carry
> 635 x 3 trips of 180 ft.
> Fucking brutal
> 
> Kettlebell side swing
> 65lbs x 40 each side


Fkin shit on gms!!!


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Nice PR man ! ,, holy fuck 405 stiff leg , ,you brute !! and I aint even lookin at that wheelbarrow carry ,, God Damn !!


The wheelbarrow is funny.  It's easier to get started then the rickshaw but it just destroys  the whole body in a completely different way.  I walk it forward and then backward and it just hits everything.


----------



## Gibsonator

Trendkill said:


> Max Lower
> 
> 42" chain suspended GM with SSB
> 430 x 1
> 480 x 1 PR
> 520 x miss
> 
> Stiff leg DL
> 405 x 3 x 5
> 
> Wheel barrow carry
> 635 x 3 trips of 180 ft.
> Fucking brutal
> 
> Kettlebell side swing
> 65lbs x 40 each side


This workout makes my back hurt just reading it lol..good shit man.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> The wheelbarrow is funny.  It's easier to get started then the rickshaw but it just destroys  the whole body in a completely different way.  I walk it forward and then backward and it just hits everything.


I never got to weigh em but ive pushed plenty full of mortar n cement for the old man , or carrying 5 gallon buckets up scaffolding all day to do a chimney ,, good times.


----------



## Thewall

Heavy ass good morning!!!


----------



## Trendkill

Max Upper

Seated pin press - bar 1" off upper chest
275 x 1
295 x 1

Seated lockouts
365 x 5
405 x 5
430 x 6

Flat dumbbell press
110 x 10
110 x 9

Upright row on belt squat
95 x 3 x 15

Face Pulls
70 x 2 x 20


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

Box squat with camber bar and avg. bands looped around plates (200 top/125 bot)
405 x 2
405 + 40lbs chain x 2
405 + 80lbs chain x 2
405 + 120lbs chain x 2
405 + 160lbs chain x 2
405 + 200lbs chain x 2
These last two sets felt the best

Deadlift against average bands
365 x 6 x 2

GHR with average and mini around neck
3 x 10

Weighted wheel barrow carries
405 x 450ft
405 x 450ft
405 x 450ft

Kettlebell cross body swings
65 x 40 each side

@Yano  I recommended to you not to use bands on so many exercises and yet here I am using them on 3 out of 5 on mine.    

Vulgar Display of Power was the workout music of the day.  

I crush your rush
I rule you fool
Immovable stone in your world of weak
I speak


----------



## Slabiathan

Super sick, dude!


----------



## PZT

Now that I’m trying conjugate your workouts make me feel so less than lol


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Now that I’m trying conjugate your workouts make me feel so less than lol



We are even then. Your 150lb dumbbell presses when your shoulder was healthy made me jealous lol.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> We are even then. Your 150lb dumbbell presses when your shoulder was healthy made me jealous lol.


I wanna see if I’m ready for 140s again but not gonna push it. But if the time comes I’ll go for it. Hell 65 & 70s x 20s were rough after dynamic and ohp today. Probably pushed overheads harder than normal though


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Bench with chains
185 + 80lbs chain close grip 4 x 2
205 + 80lbs chain med grip 4 x 2
225 + 80lbs chain wide grip 4 x 2

Incline dumbbell press
100 x 16
100 x 12

Chest supported row static hold at top
4 plates x 39 seconds
4 plates x 36 seconds
4 plates x 37 seconds

Just gassed at this point.  Tired from squats on Monday.  

Overhead tricep extension with light band
60, 40, 30

superset with

Face pulls with light band
3 x 25


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Lower
> 
> Box squat with camber bar and avg. bands looped around plates (200 top/125 bot)
> 405 x 2
> 405 + 40lbs chain x 2
> 405 + 80lbs chain x 2
> 405 + 120lbs chain x 2
> 405 + 160lbs chain x 2
> 405 + 200lbs chain x 2
> These last two sets felt the best
> 
> Deadlift against average bands
> 365 x 6 x 2
> 
> GHR with average and mini around neck
> 3 x 10
> 
> Weighted wheel barrow carries
> 405 x 450ft
> 405 x 450ft
> 405 x 450ft
> 
> Kettlebell cross body swings
> 65 x 40 each side
> 
> @Yano  I recommended to you not to use bands on so many exercises and yet here I am using them on 3 out of 5 on mine.
> 
> Vulgar Display of Power was the workout music of the day.
> 
> I crush your rush
> I rule you fool
> Immovable stone in your world of weak
> I speak


I'm ok with that as long as I dont gota do GHR with them around my neck LOL fucking madman hahaah


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Upper
> 
> Bench with chains
> 185 + 80lbs chain close grip 4 x 2
> 205 + 80lbs chain med grip 4 x 2
> 225 + 80lbs chain wide grip 4 x 2
> 
> Incline dumbbell press
> 100 x 16
> 100 x 12
> 
> Chest supported row static hold at top
> 4 plates x 39 seconds
> 4 plates x 36 seconds
> 4 plates x 37 seconds
> 
> Just gassed at this point.  Tired from squats on Monday.
> 
> Overhead tricep extension with light band
> 60, 40, 30
> 
> superset with
> 
> Face pulls with light band
> 3 x 25


right on trendkill!


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> I'm ok with that as long as I dont gota do GHR with them around my neck LOL fucking madman hahaah


yano you got the ghr machine???


----------



## IronSoul

Man the work you do is incredible. The volume on those incline Db presses at that weight is impressive. I can only imagine the pump from that. I still really want to try benching with chains, I never have. I miss the old school gym I used to go to. They tore it down. It had all that shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Man the work you do is incredible. The volume on those incline Db presses at that weight is impressive. I can only imagine the pump from that. I still really want to try benching with chains, I never have. I miss the old school gym I used to go to. They tore it down. It had all that shit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chains just feels cool


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> I'm ok with that as long as I dont gota do GHR with them around my neck LOL fucking madman hahaah


It’s my favorite way to do them. Also reminds me of a Louie story:

The one time I trained there was on Dynamic squat day. I finished my sets with my group and then went to assistance work. I started with GHRs and a light band and proceeded to work my way up to 2 light bands on my last two sets. Louie was glancing over occasionally to make sure I wasn’t making an ass of myself. I finish my GHRs and move to reverse hypers. I’d never done them before so I started light. I also ended light cause I only worked up to two plates each side. Louie comes over to me and says, “you do all that on the GHR but only 2 plates on hypers?”  I told him it was my first time which was stupid but it’s all I could say. He just shook his head and walked away.

 Ok its probably more of a you had to be there kinda thing but If you conjure up Louie’s voice in your head and then imagine the smirk on his face with that big ole mustache you’ll realize it was pretty damn funny. Mike Ruggeria just sat there breathing like a behemoth and I’m sure Chuck wasn’t pleased either but I managed to survive. I’ve also probably already told this story on this forum twice so I apologize for the redundancy.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> It’s my favorite way to do them. Also reminds me of a Louie story:
> 
> The one time I trained there was on Dynamic squat day. I finished my sets with my group and then went to assistance work. I started with GHRs and a light band and proceeded to work my way up to 2 light bands on my last two sets. Louie was glancing over occasionally to make sure I wasn’t making an ass of myself. I finish my GHRs and move to reverse hypers. I’d never done them before so I started light. I also ended light cause I only worked up to two plates each side. Louie comes over to me and says, “you do all that on the GHR but only 2 plates on hypers?”  I told him it was my first time which was stupid but it’s all I could say. He just shook his head and walked away.
> 
> Ok its probably more of a you had to be there kinda thing but If you conjure up Louie’s voice in your head and then imagine the smirk on his face with that big ole mustache you’ll realize it was pretty damn funny. Mike Ruggeria just sat there breathing like a behemoth and I’m sure Chuck wasn’t pleased either but I managed to survive. I’ve also probably already told this story on this forum twice so I apologize for the redundancy.


You can tell me them stories as many times as you want , they dont ever get old. Thats like my stories , ive told so many of em so many times I forget ,,, but i just met rock stars ,, you got to talk to God ,,,  thats different LOLOL


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

I'm stubborn as a mule.  Still fatigued from my dynamic squat session on Monday.  Pushed this workout back a day and still wasn't ready and I knew it but sometimes I'm just a dumbass....

Marrs bar front squat to a box
475 x 1
550 x miss (would have been 5lb PR)

Stiff leg deadlift
415 x 5

Called it there.  Nothing felt right and I was already fatigued.  Should have just done light accessories.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Upper

Still not feeling 100%.  Got a scratch in the throat and some funky stuff in the ears.  Took it easy again today.

Floor press
315 x 3 close grip
315 x 3 med grip
315 x 3 wide grip

Flat dumbbell press
100 x 20

Band assisted pullups
8, 6, 6

Upright now on belt squat
105 x 15, 12, 10

Shrugs on wheelbarrow
225 x 50

After the shrugs I just hung on to the handles and pushed the wheelbarrow forwards and pulled it back.  Did not move my legs just the arms.  Seemed to hit the rear delts and traps pretty hard.

More sleep, more food and we'll see how Wednesday feels.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Max Upper
> 
> Still not feeling 100%.  Got a scratch in the throat and some funky stuff in the ears.  Took it easy again today.
> 
> Floor press
> 315 x 3 close grip
> 315 x 3 med grip
> 315 x 3 wide grip
> 
> Flat dumbbell press
> 100 x 20
> 
> Band assisted pullups
> 8, 6, 6
> 
> Upright now on belt squat
> 105 x 15, 12, 10
> 
> Shrugs on wheelbarrow
> 225 x 50
> 
> After the shrugs I just hung on to the handles and pushed the wheelbarrow forwards and pulled it back.  Did not move my legs just the arms.  Seemed to hit the rear delts and traps pretty hard.
> 
> More sleep, more food and we'll see how Wednesday feels.


Hit a few super sets of couch/chicken soup ... hope ya keep feeling better man.


----------



## Trendkill

I think the crazy squats dipped into my recovery a bit too much and left me vulnerable.  My oldest came home from football camp with some crud and I think I got some of it.  Feeling a little better each day but the scratch throat was new today.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good luck man, heal up.


----------



## Joliver

About the 4th log, including mine, where people said "didn't feel 100%"...or something akin to it. 

It's got to be the monkey pox.


----------



## Trendkill

Joliver said:


> About the 4th log, including mine, where people said "didn't feel 100%"...or something akin to it.
> 
> It's got to be the monkey pox.


I didn't even think about the Monkey Pox but you're probably right.

Either that or it's @FlyingPapaya toe fungus.


----------



## IronSoul

Hope you start feeling better dude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

The monkeypox seems to have sorted itself out.  Still not as much pep in my step as I'd like but I'm feeling better.

Box squat with Marrs bar and chain
385 + 200lbs chain x 12 x 2

Deadlift
405 x 10 x 2

Reverse hyper
270 x 3 x 20

Side bends on lat machine
70 x 3 x 20


----------



## IronSoul

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Lower
> 
> The monkeypox seems to have sorted itself out. Still not as much pep in my step as I'd like but I'm feeling better.
> 
> Box squat with Marrs bar and chain
> 385 + 200lbs chain x 12 x 2
> 
> Deadlift
> 405 x 10 x 2
> 
> Reverse hyper
> 270 x 3 x 20
> 
> Side bends on lat machine
> 70 x 3 x 20



You move some big weight TK. The reps you do with it blow my mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

IronSoul said:


> You move some big weight TK. The reps you do with it blow my mind.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. There’s others that do a lot more but I keep pushing as hard as I can.


----------



## Butch_C

405 x 10 x 2 wow! I would feel that the next day when I finally woke up (still)on the platform after passing out!


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Seriously wtf 405x10x2


----------



## IronSoul

Trendkill said:


> Thanks man. There’s others that do a lot more but I keep pushing as hard as I can.



It motivates the hell outta me brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

Butch_C said:


> 405 x 10 x 2 wow! I would feel that the next day when I finally woke up (still)on the platform after passing out!





FlyingPapaya said:


> Seriously wtf 405x10x2


I wanna make sure we are on the same page here boys.  When I write up my workouts I list the weight then the sets then the reps.  So 405 x 10 x 2 is 405 for 10 sets of 2 reps.  The goal on this day is to use a lighter weight and be as explosive as possible.  Rest periods are 1 minute between sets for squats and deads.

It will get your heart rate up and fatigue the hell out of you but the focus is on force development and acceleration, not hypertrophy.  If I did 405 for sets of ten I wouldn't walk.


----------



## IronSoul

Trendkill said:


> I wanna make sure we are on the same page here boys. When I write up my workouts I list the weight then the sets then the reps. So 405 x 10 x 2 is 405 for 10 sets of 2 reps. The goal on this day is to use a lighter weight and be as explosive as possible. Rest periods are 1 minute between sets for squats and deads.
> 
> It will get your heart rate up and fatigue the hell out of you but the focus is on force development and acceleration, not hypertrophy. If I did 405 for sets of ten I wouldn't walk.



I definitely read it wrong, nonetheless, impressive as hell either way. I can only imagine what these days contribute to your Max effort and heavy days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

IronSoul said:


> I definitely read it wrong, nonetheless, impressive as hell either way. I can only imagine what these days contribute to your Max effort and heavy days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The beauty of the conjugate system that Louie developed is the ability to train all phases of strength concurrently.  The max effort days focus on CNS adaptation to maximum loads.  That training enhances intra and intermuscular coordination and teaches you to exert maximum force for a prolonged period of time.  The dynamic days enhance your ability to generate that force as quickly as possible and to push as hard and as fast as possible throughout the duration of the lift and not just through the sticking point.  The accessory work is there to address specific muscle group weaknesses and build hypertrophy.  This is all accomplished year round as opposed to devoting one training block to strength, another to explosive power, another for hypertrophy etc.  Why do only 1 when you can do it all simultaneously?


----------



## IronSoul

Trendkill said:


> The beauty of the conjugate system that Louie developed is the ability to train all phases of strength concurrently. The max effort days focus on CNS adaptation to maximum loads. That training enhances intra and intermuscular coordination and teaches you to exert maximum force for a prolonged period of time. The dynamic days enhance your ability to generate that force as quickly as possible and to push as hard and as fast as possible throughout the duration of the lift and not just through the sticking point. The accessory work is there to address specific muscle group weaknesses and build hypertrophy. This is all accomplished year round as opposed to devoting one training block to strength, another to explosive power, another for hypertrophy etc. Why do only 1 when you can do it all simultaneously?



Wow, that’s incredible. I’ve been curious what the conjugate was. Genius 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

IronSoul said:


> Wow, that’s incredible. I’ve been curious what the conjugate was. Genius
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the tip of the iceberg.  Lou did a great job of making his information freely available to anyone that would listen.  Just go to westside-barbell.com and check out the articles and blogs.   If you're interested in reading a few books that he used to develop his system I would highly recommend the first edition of "Science and Practice of Strength Training" by Vladimir Zatsiorsky.  There are now 3 editions of this book but I've only read the first edition and it is excellent.  If you really want to challenge your brain even more check out "Supertraining" by Mel Siff.


----------



## IronSoul

Trendkill said:


> That's the tip of the iceberg. Lou did a great job of making his information freely available to anyone that would listen. Just go to westside-barbell.com and check out the articles and blogs. If you're interested in reading a few books that he used to develop his system I would highly recommend the first edition of "Science and Practice of Strength Training" by Vladimir Zatsiorsky. There are now 3 editions of this book but I've only read the first edition and it is excellent. If you really want to challenge your brain even more check out "Supertraining" by Mel Siff.



Absolutely man, I would love to. I’ve had more time to read lately so I have been taking advantage of it. Always looking to add a new read, and I enjoy reading things I can grow and learn from. That’s my kind of material. Thanks for the recommendations. Gonna put them in my notes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C

IronSoul said:


> I definitely read it wrong, nonetheless, impressive as hell either way. I can only imagine what these days contribute to your Max effort and heavy days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too, and like you said, still impressive!


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Bench with chain
185 + 80lbs chain close grip 3x3
205 + 80lbs chain med grip 3x3
225 + 80lbs chain wide grip 3x3

Went back to triples this week. 12 x 2 was just taking too long.

Incline dumbbell press
100x 14
80 x 26
Went backwards on these for the first time in 5 weeks so time to switch this up.

Tricep extensions with football bar
135 x 10, 8, 6

Chest supported row - static hold at top
4 plates x 40 sec, 38 sec, 38 sec

Band side laterals
mini band x 25, 15, 10

Wheel barrow shrugs
225 x 55

Wheel barrow push/pull
225 x 105


----------



## PZT

Skrawng


----------



## Powerlifter_500

Trendkill said:


> It’s my favorite way to do them. Also reminds me of a Louie story:
> 
> The one time I trained there was on Dynamic squat day. I finished my sets with my group and then went to assistance work. I started with GHRs and a light band and proceeded to work my way up to 2 light bands on my last two sets. Louie was glancing over occasionally to make sure I wasn’t making an ass of myself. I finish my GHRs and move to reverse hypers. I’d never done them before so I started light. I also ended light cause I only worked up to two plates each side. Louie comes over to me and says, “you do all that on the GHR but only 2 plates on hypers?”  I told him it was my first time which was stupid but it’s all I could say. He just shook his head and walked away.
> 
> Ok its probably more of a you had to be there kinda thing but If you conjure up Louie’s voice in your head and then imagine the smirk on his face with that big ole mustache you’ll realize it was pretty damn funny. Mike Ruggeria just sat there breathing like a behemoth and I’m sure Chuck wasn’t pleased either but I managed to survive. I’ve also probably already told this story on this forum twice so I apologize for the redundancy.


It was my first time hearing it and I thought it was interesting. Lol 🤷


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

Rack pull pin 2 against double mini bands (220 top/110 bot)
455 x 1
495 x 1
Not a PR but very happy with my technique.  Upper back strength and grip has improved from all the weighted carries.  No rounding over in the thoracic spine. Time to hit the low back harder.

RDL - same setup as above (260 top/110 bot with conventional stance)
315 x 3 x 3
Was supposed to finish up stiff leg deads this week but I got lazy and just used this setup instead. Again, very happy with improvements to upper back strength.  Lockout on these was 575 and there was no way I was doing that for reps with RDLs in the past.  Upper back would usually give out.

Wheel Barrow Carries
655 x 3 x 180ft
Blew up the back and grip

45 degree back extension with SSB on back
3 x 10
For added punishment I did not take the bar off my back in between sets

Standing ab pulldowns
120 x 3 x 10


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Max Lower
> 
> Rack pull pin 2 against double mini bands (220 top/110 bot)
> 455 x 1
> 495 x 1
> Not a PR but very happy with my technique.  Upper back strength and grip has improved from all the weighted carries.  No rounding over in the thoracic spine. Time to hit the low back harder.
> 
> RDL - same setup as above (260 top/110 bot with conventional stance)
> 315 x 3 x 3
> Was supposed to finish up stiff leg deads this week but I got lazy and just used this setup instead. Again, very happy with improvements to upper back strength.  Lockout on these was 575 and there was no way I was doing that for reps with RDLs in the past.  Upper back would usually give out.
> 
> Wheel Barrow Carries
> 655 x 3 x 180ft
> Blew up the back and grip
> 
> 45 degree back extension with SSB on back
> 3 x 10
> For added punishment I did not take the bar off my back in between sets
> 
> Standing ab pulldowns
> 120 x 3 x 10


What attachment do you use on an abs Pulldown?


----------



## IronSoul

Beasting as always 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> What attachment do you use on an abs Pulldown?


Picked this up a couple months back.  Makes ab pulldowns way more comfortable.  

Spud Inc. Long Ab Strap


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Max Lower
> 
> Rack pull pin 2 against double mini bands (220 top/110 bot)
> 455 x 1
> 495 x 1
> Not a PR but very happy with my technique.  Upper back strength and grip has improved from all the weighted carries.  No rounding over in the thoracic spine. Time to hit the low back harder.
> 
> RDL - same setup as above (260 top/110 bot with conventional stance)
> 315 x 3 x 3
> Was supposed to finish up stiff leg deads this week but I got lazy and just used this setup instead. Again, very happy with improvements to upper back strength.  Lockout on these was 575 and there was no way I was doing that for reps with RDLs in the past.  Upper back would usually give out.
> 
> Wheel Barrow Carries
> 655 x 3 x 180ft
> Blew up the back and grip
> 
> 45 degree back extension with SSB on back
> 3 x 10
> For added punishment I did not take the bar off my back in between sets
> 
> Standing ab pulldowns
> 120 x 3 x 10


Right on man !! 655x3 hahaha fucking beast


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Right on man !! 655x3 hahaha fucking beast


I feel like the most green apprentice on a construction site.  "Hey you, ya you, dumbass, haul these wheel barrows full of concrete back and forth all day.  Thanks."


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> I feel like the most green apprentice on a construction site.  "Hey you, ya you, dumbass, haul these wheel barrows full of concrete back and forth all day.  Thanks."


That was my job !!!!

I shit you not ,  true story ,, old man wakes me up ,, come on your going to work with me today ,,, Cool what am I doing ,,, we got 30 yds of gravel coming in , I'm gonna let you run the antique dump truck and that old wooden boom back hoe ... see if you cant get it taken care of today 

Yes Sir ,, and he smiled ..... 

Wheel barrow and Shovel ....... a fucking wheel barrow and shovel


----------



## Trendkill

Antique dump truck and wooden boom back hoe.  I love it.


----------



## Stickler

Yano said:


> Wheel barrow and Shovel ....... a fucking wheel barrow and shovel


Yeeeeah, I got suckered into that too. Except mine was wheel barrows full of crush n run, and brick pavers for a huge patio. 

I was on winny tabs amongst other things and got so dehydrated my entire abdomen and legs cramped at the same time once we got into the truck and blasted the AC. Everyone but me thought it was hilarious to see me lock completely up and go into a panic.


----------



## Trendkill

I got stuck doing that in Mexico building a foundation for a church building.  Here, mix 9 yards by hand then haul it over to the guy doing the foundation.  Ummm, ok.  Had a little help from another friend but shit what a day that was.


----------



## Stickler

Trendkill said:


> I got stuck doing that in Mexico


See, those tough m'fers reversed the labor on the stupid gringo. Lol.. I know some seriously hard working and very successful Mexicans. 

Boy do they work their asses off.


----------



## BrotherIron

Trendkill said:


> That's the tip of the iceberg.  Lou did a great job of making his information freely available to anyone that would listen.  Just go to westside-barbell.com and check out the articles and blogs.   If you're interested in reading a few books that he used to develop his system I would highly recommend the first edition of "Science and Practice of Strength Training" by Vladimir Zatsiorsky.  There are now 3 editions of this book but I've only read the first edition and it is excellent.  If you really want to challenge your brain even more check out "Supertraining" by Mel Siff.


Fun fact one of my clients was mentored by Zatsiorsky. Westside also has there own book which puts it all together for you if you don't want to sift through articles.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Upper

Another kind of a shit upper body day 🤬

2 board press
worked up to 365 x 3 and shut it down there

Close grip bench
275 x 8, 7, 7

Seated dumbbell press
80 x 11, 9

Band assisted pullups
3 x 8

Chest supported dumbbell rear delt raise
25 x 16, 12, 9

meh


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

Had a good one today.  Once my hips got loose everything felt really solid

Box squat with Marrs bar and chain
405 + 200lbs chain x 10 x 2

Deadlift
455 x 3 x 5
Was supposed to do 8 doubles but the weight was moving so well I just said screw it and did 5s.

Reverse hyper
320 x 3 x 15

Wheelbarrow carries
405 x 900 ft (PR? I don't track them for this but I've never gone this far on a single set before)
405 x 540ft
@Joliver you flaked.  Now you owe me $8 and a cheeseburger.

I had the soothing vocals of Tom Araya and the lyrical poetry of Kerry King accompany me today:

You self righteous fuck
Give me a reason not to rip your fucking face off
Why don't you take a good look in these eyes
Cause I'm the one that's gonna tear your fucking heart out
My hate is contagious
You've got no one to run to
Exile


----------



## NbleSavage

320lb reverse hypers while listening to Slayer? Fookin' Aye. Nice one, Mate.


----------



## PZT

Fkin unit


----------



## Trendkill

NbleSavage said:


> 320lb reverse hypers while listening to Slayer? Fookin' Aye. Nice one, Mate.


It was just a Slayer kinda day today.  Bumped the energy up a notch.


----------



## Yano

Fuck  yeah !!


----------



## IronSoul

Just catching up on your log. Some heavy pulls for 3 sets of 5 man. Awesome that they felt easier than expected. Good call on the change. I feel like you may have been a little disappointed in yourself if you had stuck with the doubles. When the weight feels good, it’s hard not to push it man. It’s not often you get those days when it just feels lighter. I’ve literally changed my entire workout plan for a day when that shit happens. Good music choice too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

IronSoul said:


> Just catching up on your log. Some heavy pulls for 3 sets of 5 man. Awesome that they felt easier than expected. Good call on the change. I feel like you may have been a little disappointed in yourself if you had stuck with the doubles. When the weight feels good, it’s hard not to push it man. It’s not often you get those days when it just feels lighter. I’ve literally changed my entire workout plan for a day when that shit happens. Good music choice too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve been increasing the volume on my squats and pulls on the dynamic day and for some reason I just didn’t feel like eight doubles. Total spur of the moment and no rhyme or reason. Felt good though.


----------



## PZT

You have mail. Not guaranteeing it’s not nudes.


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> You have mail. Not guaranteeing it’s not nudes.


No nudez no read


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> No nudez no read


U sommabish lol


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> U sommabish lol


Check PM.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Bench with chains
185 + 80lbs chain 3 x 3 close grip
205 + 80lbs chain 3 x 3 med grip
225 + 80lbs chain 3 x 3 wide grip

Dumbbell press
110 x 12, 11
I weighed my powerblocks.  The 110s are actually 113lbs, 12oz.  I will still count them as 110 but kinda cool I guess?  Who cares?

Dips
Bodyweight x 3 x 6
This was embarrassing.  Lots of work here.  Felt really unstable too

Rows on wheelbarrow
225 x 10
270 x 10
315 x 3 x 10
Cool movement.  The wheelbarrow tries to swing back and forth and side to side.  You have put your left leg in and then your left leg out and then your left leg in and shake it all about just to stabilize everything.  

Wheelbarrow shrugs
315 x 33
right into
Wheelbarrow push/pull thingy
315 x 70 reps


----------



## quackattack

You kind find a way to row just about anything huh


----------



## Gibsonator

I like your workouts dude. 
Do you do accessories or just not post them?


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> powerblocks. kinda cool I guess?  Who cares?


I hear size matters


Trendkill said:


> Dips
> This was embarrassing.  Lots of work here.


Not nearly as embarrassing as not doing them *quickly adds dips to her own program*


Trendkill said:


> Rows on wheelbarrow
> You have put your left leg in and then your left leg out and then your left leg in and shake it all about


🎶you make me feel like dancin, I wanna dance the night away🎶


Trendkill said:


> Wheelbarrow push/pull thingy


I'm going to need a video of this scientific explanation of movement 😉



In all seriousness, looks like some really great work today. I think all the wheelbarrow thingies might go in my back pocket for a rainy at home only workout day.


----------



## Trendkill

Bomb10shell said:


> I hear size matters
> 
> Not nearly as embarrassing as not doing them *quickly adds dips to her own program*
> 
> 🎶you make me feel like dancin, I wanna dance the night away🎶
> 
> I'm going to need a video of this scientific explanation of movement 😉
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, looks like some really great work today. I think all the wheelbarrow thingies might go in my back pocket for a rainy at home only workout day.


@Bomb10shell i like your sense of humor.

I was trying to come up with a better written explanation of the wheelbarrow push pull thingy but my brain wasnt willing to put in the effort to make that a reality. I will record a video of it. The wheelbarrow is a really versatile piece and I like coming up with new ways to use it. I’m sure there will be more shenanigans in the near future.


----------



## Trendkill

quackattack said:


> You kind find a way to row just about anything huh


Lol, yes. For some reason I require a tremendous amount of variety for my upper back work. 


Gibsonator said:


> I like your workouts dude.
> Do you do accessories or just not post them?


My accessories are everything listed after the first exercise. I follow a conjugate style program with either a max lift or a set volume of explosive training done at the beginning of the workout followed by other exercises to target weak areas and/or build mass. What you see is everything I do in a given workout minus the 30 or so minutes of warm up I do.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> @Bomb10shell i like your sense of humor.
> 
> I was trying to come up with a better written explanation of the wheelbarrow push pull thingy but my brain wasnt willing to put in the effort to make that a reality. I will record a video of it. The wheelbarrow is a really versatile piece and I like coming up with new ways to use it. I’m sure there will be more shenanigans in the near future.


I love shenanigans of all varieties, so keep em coming


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

42" chain suspended GM with camber bar
Choked light bands pulling forward
315 x 1
355 x 1
410 x 1 (PR)

Stiff leg deadlift
405 x 3 x 6

Wheelbarrow carry
675 x 3 x 180ft.

45 degree back extension with SSB
3 x 11

Kettlebell cross body swings
65lbs x AMRAP during the song "The Sea of Tragic Beasts" by Fit for an autopsy.

Some Vids from today:

















@Bomb10shell  these are the wheelbarrow push/pull thingys


----------



## Metalhead1

Those GMs looking fucking sick and brutal. Good job, and congrats on the PR


----------



## Trendkill

Metalhead1 said:


> Those GMs looking fucking sick and brutal. Good job, and congrats on the PR


Thanks man.  They are tough.  I just added in this variation for the first time a few months ago. The forward pulling bands jack everything up.  you almost have to half squat it at the start otherwise the bar will never move cause the bands are pulling forward so hard.  They hit hard about halfway up and get worse all the way to the top.


----------



## Metalhead1

Trendkill said:


> Thanks man.  They are tough.  I just added in this variation for the first time a few months ago. The forward pulling bands jack everything up.  you almost have to half squat it at the start otherwise the bar will never move cause the bands are pulling forward so hard.  They hit hard about halfway up and get worse all the way to the top.


For real. Anything pulling forward like that is rough. Not my favorite variation, but it is effective for sure.


----------



## Bomb10shell

I am blown away by how hard those GMs look 😳 

Thanks for the wheelbarrow thingies video, exactly what I thought it might be. 👍 😊


----------



## Trendkill

Bomb10shell said:


> I am blown away by how hard those GMs look 😳
> 
> Thanks for the wheelbarrow thingies video, exactly what I thought it might be. 👍 😊


Try doing them for high reps 75-100 as a finisher. I’m trying to figure out a simple way to do them on a slight decline to hit the rear delts harder.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> Try doing them for high reps 75-100 as a finisher. I’m trying to figure out a simple way to do them on a slight decline to hit the rear delts harder.


I'm not sure my pits could handle that


----------



## Thewall

Love the set up. Gym looks nice.


----------



## Yano

I can say this with out doubt , you are what I want to be when I grow up ! Nice job man !!


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> I can say this with out doubt , you are what I want to be when I grow up ! Nice job man !!


You'll never grow up.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Upper

Pin press - bar at chest level
315 x 8

Close grip bench
275 x 9, 8, 6

Seated dumbbell press
80 x 15, 11

Band assisted chins ups
12, 8, 8

Chest supported rear delt raise
25 x 21, 13, 11


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Trendkill said:


> Max Lower
> 
> 42" chain suspended GM with camber bar
> Choked light bands pulling forward
> 315 x 1
> 355 x 1
> 410 x 1 (PR)
> 
> Stiff leg deadlift
> 405 x 3 x 6
> 
> Wheelbarrow carry
> 675 x 3 x 180ft.
> 
> 45 degree back extension with SSB
> 3 x 11
> 
> Kettlebell cross body swings
> 65lbs x AMRAP during the song "The Sea of Tragic Beasts" by Fit for an autopsy.
> 
> Some Vids from today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bomb10shell  these are the wheelbarrow push/pull thingys


Your a beast bro!


----------



## IronSoul

Dude how have I missed so much of this? I’m glad I’m catching up now. Loved seeing all of this. You’re a beast brother. All of the wheelbarrow stuff for me hyped. I haven’t seen that before. I’d love to have something like that to work with. Is that something custom made or do companies sell those? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

IronSoul said:


> Dude how have I missed so much of this? I’m glad I’m catching up now. Loved seeing all of this. You’re a beast brother. All of the wheelbarrow stuff for me hyped. I haven’t seen that before. I’d love to have something like that to work with. Is that something custom made or do companies sell those?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. I wanted to add more conditioning into my training so a few months ago I picked up a few pieces to do weighted carries. The wheelbarrow is from Titan Fitness. It was $179 and free shipping which was too good of a deal to pass up. Several companies make these wheelbarrows now but most want north of $800 for them. The Titan is rated for 1000lbs and feels solid.  I’ve been using it twice a week. Once for heavy weight for trips of 180ft and then again during another workout where I go for distance with a lighter weight.


----------



## IronSoul

Trendkill said:


> Thanks man. I wanted to add more conditioning into my training so a few months ago I picked up a few pieces to do weighted carries. The wheelbarrow is from Titan Fitness. It was $179 and free shipping which was too good of a deal to pass up. Several companies make these wheelbarrows now but most want north of $800 for them. The Titan is rated for 1000lbs and feels solid. I’ve been using it twice a week. Once for heavy weight for trips of 180ft and then again during another workout where I go for distance with a lighter weight.



Hell yeah, that’s an amazing price. I’d stick with Titan too. Looks like great quality to me, and I’d never need over 1k lol! That thing seems so versatile too. I dig it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

IronSoul said:


> Hell yeah, that’s an amazing price. I’d stick with Titan too. Looks like great quality to me, and I’d never need over 1k lol! That thing seems so versatile too. I dig it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is versatile. Carries, shrugs, rows, holds. I even tried using it like a seated dip machine lol.


----------



## IronSoul

Trendkill said:


> It is versatile. Carries, shrugs, rows, holds. I even tried using it like a seated dip machine lol.



Hell yeah, I was even pondering like kneeling presses and floor presses with that neutral grip lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

IronSoul said:


> Hell yeah, I was even pondering like kneeling presses and floor presses with that neutral grip lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure. Would need to elevate it slightly to get into a good position.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

Really cool workout today.  My next door neighbor is a strength and conditioning coach.  He sold his two facilities a few months ago and has been working out at a commercial gym.  We've spent the past 4 months getting to know them and have been hanging out quite a bit.  We were talking this weekend about training and he asked if he could come over to lift.  I said absolutely.  He went through a dynamic squat workout today which was awesome.  We talked about getting a few more guys from the neighborhood involved and putting a crew together.  I'm stoked.  First time I've had a training partner other than my boys in 15 years.

Box squat with Marrs bar and avg. bands (170 top/100bot)
425 x 2
425 + 40lbs chain x 2
425 + 80lbs chain x 2
425 + 120lbs chain x 2
425 + 160lbs chain x 2
425 + 200lbs chain x 2

This is my second 3 week wave of squats with higher volume in the first two sessions and then working up to a heavy double the third week.  I'm really liking this.  Second time in 4 weeks with 800lbs on my back.  I'm excited to see where this goes.

Deadlifts
495 x 2 x 5

Wheelbarrow carries
405 x 3 x 360ft

Reverse hyper
360 x 3 x 12

Kettlebell cross body swing
65 x 2 x 50


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Lower
> 
> Really cool workout today.  My next door neighbor is a strength and conditioning coach.  He sold his two facilities a few months ago and has been working out at a commercial gym.  We've spent the past 4 months getting to know them and have been hanging out quite a bit.  We were talking this weekend about training and he asked if he could come over to lift.  I said absolutely.  He went through a dynamic squat workout today which was awesome.  We talked about getting a few more guys from the neighborhood involved and putting a crew together.  I'm stoked.  First time I've had a training partner other than my boys in 15 years.
> 
> Box squat with Marrs bar and avg. bands (170 top/100bot)
> 425 x 2
> 425 + 40lbs chain x 2
> 425 + 80lbs chain x 2
> 425 + 120lbs chain x 2
> 425 + 160lbs chain x 2
> 425 + 200lbs chain x 2
> 
> This is my second 3 week wave of squats with higher volume in the first two sessions and then working up to a heavy double the third week.  I'm really liking this.  Second time in 4 weeks with 800lbs on my back.  I'm excited to see where this goes.
> 
> Deadlifts
> 495 x 2 x 5
> 
> Wheelbarrow carries
> 405 x 3 x 360ft
> 
> Reverse hyper
> 360 x 3 x 12
> 
> Kettlebell cross body swing
> 65 x 2 x 50


And it was at that moment that the entire neighborhood changed….

Just let the poor guys enjoy their White Claws man. Everything was fine until you moved in with your 2,000 square foot gym and monolith! 🤣


----------



## Trendkill

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> And it was at that moment that the entire neighborhood changed….
> 
> Just let the poor guys enjoy their White Claws man. Everything was fine until you moved in with your 2,000 square foot gym and monolith! 🤣


Seriously.  They were all just living their easy little seltzer drinking lives.  No idea what is about to hit them.  

Slayer and Pantera all hours of the day.  Cops will probably be on regular patrol.  HOA will throw a fit.  Moms won't let their kids walk by the house.  It'll be everything I ever dreamed of.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Bench with doubled minis (80 top/40 bot)
185 x 3 x 3 close grip
205 x 3 x 3 med grip
225 x 3 x 3 wide grip

Dumbbell press
110 x 13
110 x 10

Football bar extensions
135 x 1, 8, 7

Wheelbarrow rows
315 x 4 x 12

Dumbbell side laterals
30 x 17, 10, 6

Wheelbarrow rows if anyone's interested:


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> Wheelbarrow rows if anyone's interested:


Are you from AZ?


----------



## IronSoul

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Lower
> 
> Really cool workout today. My next door neighbor is a strength and conditioning coach. He sold his two facilities a few months ago and has been working out at a commercial gym. We've spent the past 4 months getting to know them and have been hanging out quite a bit. We were talking this weekend about training and he asked if he could come over to lift. I said absolutely. He went through a dynamic squat workout today which was awesome. We talked about getting a few more guys from the neighborhood involved and putting a crew together. I'm stoked. First time I've had a training partner other than my boys in 15 years.
> 
> Box squat with Marrs bar and avg. bands (170 top/100bot)
> 425 x 2
> 425 + 40lbs chain x 2
> 425 + 80lbs chain x 2
> 425 + 120lbs chain x 2
> 425 + 160lbs chain x 2
> 425 + 200lbs chain x 2
> 
> This is my second 3 week wave of squats with higher volume in the first two sessions and then working up to a heavy double the third week. I'm really liking this. Second time in 4 weeks with 800lbs on my back. I'm excited to see where this goes.
> 
> Deadlifts
> 495 x 2 x 5
> 
> Wheelbarrow carries
> 405 x 3 x 360ft
> 
> Reverse hyper
> 360 x 3 x 12
> 
> Kettlebell cross body swing
> 65 x 2 x 50



Dude, what are the odds of that? That’s amazing. Even more so that you’re gonna try to get a few more guys in the neighborhood involved. You guys are onto the start of something awesome. I can’t imagine how good that feels. Especially with like minded folk that all have similar goals, that you can all learn from and teach to. Looking forward to hearing more about how that progresses. I’d love to have something like that. Also, great work as always brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

IronSoul said:


> Dude, what are the odds of that? That’s amazing. Even more so that you’re gonna try to get a few more guys in the neighborhood involved. You guys are onto the start of something awesome. I can’t imagine how good that feels. Especially with like minded folk that all have similar goals, that you can all learn from and teach to. Looking forward to hearing more about how that progresses. I’d love to have something like that. Also, great work as always brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm excited.  We will build it slowly, develop the right kind of culture and recruit the right people.  I'd like to find a couple of true weirdos too.  They always make things more interesting and often have a radically different perspective on things that can challenge you to think of things in a different light.  As Louie always said, "normal people only give you normal results".  I want more.  A lot more.


----------



## Trendkill

Bomb10shell said:


> Are you from AZ?


I was born and raised in The People's Democratic Republic of California or Californistan as it is often called.  Wife and I got so fed up with everything that we moved to Arizona 4 months ago.  Other than getting married and having kids it's the best decision we've ever made.


----------



## Thewall

Hey trend, nice work as always. I know a while back you recommended I wear briefs for my hips. Do you always wear them?  Do u feel your strength is  hindered by them at all?


----------



## Trendkill

Thewall said:


> Hey trend, nice work as always. I know a while back you recommended I wear briefs for my hips. Do you always wear them?  Do u feel your strength is  hindered by them at all?


I wear them for every lower body session.  They really help protect the hips with the wide stance squatting style I use.  I use a pair of Inzer Predators when I go wide and a pair of old Inzer power pants when I go narrow.  I only use those for the max effort lifts and do all my accessory work raw.  It's a great way to increase longevity and I get I get plenty of raw accessory work in.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

No max effort lift today since I worked up to a heavy double in squats on Monday.  Just did the accessory lifts.  My neighbor joined me again and he was under a time crunch so we moved fast.  Was torched at the end of this one.

42" chain suspended GM with camber bar
415 x 5
415 x 5
415 x 3

The last cycle through with these I didn't do them out of the chains.  The chains make you hit depth every time and the first rep is the hardest.  This is a superior way to do them IMO.

Wheelbarrow carries
700 x 180ft
745 x 180ft
800 x 180ft

My neighbor kept bumping the weight up so I did too.  Couldn't let him beat me lol.  This is the value of training partners.  They push you.

45 degree back extension with SSB
12, 12, 10

Went back to back to back on these.  Low back was on fire at the end.

Thought about abs but I was gassed so jumped in the pool and called it a day.


----------



## Thewall

Hey trend nice job. What do you use to upload videos?


----------



## Trendkill

Thewall said:


> Hey trend nice job. What do you use to upload videos?


I’m using Vimeo right now. It’s easy for me to upload and edit from the phone.


----------



## Trendkill

The wife was out of town all weekend so the boys and I had a good time.  That includes time in the gym.  My oldest hit 315 @205 bodyweight in the bench which really made my day.  This would have given him the biggest bench on his old football team and it puts him in the top 3 on his new team.  The kid just puts in solid work day in and day out and it is really paying off:





He also hit an easy 325 plus 200lbs chain on the box squat a day earlier.  This was after his dynamic effort work:





Super proud of this kid.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> The wife was out of town all weekend so the boys and I had a good time.  That includes time in the gym.  My oldest hit 315 @205 bodyweight in the bench which really made my day.  This would have given him the biggest bench on his old football team and it puts him in the top 3 on his new team.  The kid just puts in solid work day in and day out and it is really paying off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also hit an easy 325 plus 200lbs chain on the box squat a day earlier.  This was after his dynamic effort work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super proud of this kid.


That fucking Rocks !!


----------



## Trendkill

I also got a chance to work on a few gym projects myself.  I like to work on/tinker with gym equipment the way other guys do with cars.  I'm constantly thinking of new ways to use something or upgrades or just trying out random things to see what works.  One thing I've wanted to do for awhile is widen the base of my power rack.  It's just a little to narrow for my natural wide squat and sumo stance.  I have a pair of extra supports from Rogue that they let me keep after sending out the wrong size from the rack I ordered years ago.  I always knew I'd figure out a way to repurpose them but it took awhile.  I cut those things up, drilled some new holes, added a few more bolts and a couple spaces and voila, the rack is now 3.5" wider on each side which is perfect.


----------



## Trendkill

I also added some band pegs to the base of my GHR.  I have one of Elitefts' earliest models when the band hooks weren't an option.  A little drilling, a few bolts and some rubber sprinkler line and now I've got some band pegs.  Works great.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Band pegs are an easy addition. I did mine on the bottom of my rack. Same thing. A few bolts and I used PVC electrical conduit pipe.


----------



## Slabiathan

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 26964
> 
> Band pegs are an easy addition. I did mine on the bottom of my rack. Same thing. A few bolts and I used PVC electrical conduit pipe.


I'm taking notes for when I have a rack!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Slabiathan said:


> I'm taking notes for when I have a rack!



Craigslist baby. Grab whatever is available. Haggle the guy down to what you feel comfortable paying. The value almost never drops. I got my first rack for $150. It was a piece of shit but 3 months later I found something better and was still able to sell the first piece of shit rack for $150. 

It’s like borrowing.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Upper

My neighbor wanted to try bands on an upper body lift so I threw him right in the fire.  Wasn't supposed to do this variation for a few more weeks but it all worked out.

2 board with monster mini bands (130 top/100 at the board)
285 x 1
315 x miss - got greedy here and should have gone 300

Close grip bench
275 x 10, 8, 6

Seated dumbbell press
80 x 15, 10

Band assisted pullups
3 x 10

Chest supported rear delt raise
25 x 22, 14, 10


----------



## Trendkill

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Craigslist baby. Grab whatever is available. Haggle the guy down to what you feel comfortable paying. The value almost never drops. I got my first rack for $150. It was a piece of shit but 3 months later I found something better and was still able to sell the first piece of shit rack for $150.
> 
> It’s like borrowing.


100% agree.  I've done this many, many times with equipment, weights, bars, etc.  The stuff never really loses it's value.


----------



## Slabiathan

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Craigslist baby. Grab whatever is available. Haggle the guy down to what you feel comfortable paying. The value almost never drops. I got my first rack for $150. It was a piece of shit but 3 months later I found something better and was still able to sell the first piece of shit rack for $150.
> 
> It’s like borrowing.


I'll keep that in mind! Once I have some cover over the slab, I'll be tracking down the deals!


----------



## Trendkill

Slabiathan said:


> I'll keep that in mind! Once I have some cover over the slab, I'll be tracking down the deals!


In addition to the usual CL, FB marketplace, let go, etc. you should also check out government auction sites.  Lots of military bases and even some universities use this site.  There are crazy deals to be had IF the equipment is near to you or within driving distance.



			https://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm


----------



## Slabiathan

Trendkill said:


> In addition to the usual CL, FB marketplace, let go, etc. you should also check out government auction sites.  Lots of military bases and even some universities use this site.  There are crazy deals to be had IF the equipment is near to you or within driving distance.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm


Got it bookmarked! They have racks on their in AR. I'll keep checking back! Thanks!


----------



## Yano

Yard sales , swap meets , local for sale books , here we have something called Uncle Henrys , in those often you will find a , free for the taking , section you'd be suprised how many folks just want Jr's or the X's old weights gone ,, just come take what ever you want .... uhh ok !


----------



## IronSoul

Your boy got that 315 pretty easy! Love hearing and seeing that stuff man! Looking forward to that one day when my boy is older. And if any of my girls are into it. Loving all the projects, that’s cool as hell. Thanks for the link to the govdeals, I had always heard of something like that but never seen it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quackattack

Trendkill said:


> The wife was out of town all weekend so the boys and I had a good time.  That includes time in the gym.  My oldest hit 315 @205 bodyweight in the bench which really made my day.  This would have given him the biggest bench on his old football team and it puts him in the top 3 on his new team.  The kid just puts in solid work day in and day out and it is really paying off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also hit an easy 325 plus 200lbs chain on the box squat a day earlier.  This was after his dynamic effort work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super proud of this kid.


Kids a beast.  How old is he and what position does he play?  Not too familiar with HS football but I have to assume this progress in the weight room will give him some sort of edge.


----------



## IronSoul

quackattack said:


> Kids a beast. How old is he and what position does he play? Not too familiar with HS football but I have to assume this progress in the weight room will give him some sort of edge.



I think he’s playing college ball now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

quackattack said:


> Kids a beast.  How old is he and what position does he play?  Not too familiar with HS football but I have to assume this progress in the weight room will give him some sort of edge.


He's 17, 6ft tall 205lbs.  Plays Defensive tackle.  We moved for his senior year so he had to completely reestablish himself on a new team in a new state.  He won the starting job 2 weeks ago over another kid that's 280lbs.  His strength is what allows him to play that position as he is undersized for it.  Most of the guards and tackles he goes up against are 260 plus.


----------



## quackattack

Trendkill said:


> He's 17, 6ft tall 205lbs.  Plays Defensive tackle.  We moved for his senior year so he had to completely reestablish himself on a new team in a new state.  He won the starting job 2 weeks ago over another kid that's 280lbs.  His strength is what allows him to play that position as he is undersized for it.  Most of the guards and tackles he goes up against are 260 plus.


Love to see the gym making tangible differences in peoples everyday lives. Going to have to keep us up to date on his season.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

Box squat with Duffalo bar and avg. bands (170 top/100 bot)
375 x 12 x 2

Rack pull off pin 3 with doubled mini band (170 top/100 bot)
315 x 10 x 2

Wheelbarrow carry
405 x 660ft. 
405 x 660ft.

(201 meters in non-freedom units for my Canadianese friends)

Reverse hyper
360 x 3 x 15

Kettlebell cross body swings
65 x 52 each side


----------



## Trendkill

My sons' new high school had a guitar class.  My oldest has been playing guitar since 7th grade and when we moved down here the guitar teacher said he had to take beginner guitar.  We all laughed but said ok.  Last week the students were learning a blues scale.  My son just rips through it and starts adding in a bunch of hammer ons and pull offs.  The teacher comes over and says "hey why aren't you in guitar II" to which my son just laughs and says you wouldn't let me.  Next day he was enrolled in guitar II.  He comes home last night and tells me he's been paired up with a rhythm guitar player, bassist, drummer and vocalist.  They were sitting around figuring out what songs to learn and play for class and my son offers up Outshined by Soundgarden.  Of course the kids hadn't heard it so he plays the opening riff and they're like YES!  One of the other kids suggests they also learn We Die Young by AIC.  I about fell about off the couch when he came home and told me this.  He says he went with Soundgarden because he didn't want to scare them off or suggest something to inaccessible like Meshuggah.  I laughed my ass off.  Can't wait to hear him perform and man was my heart just bursting with pride.


----------



## Metalhead1

Trendkill said:


> My sons' new high school had a guitar class.  My oldest has been playing guitar since 7th grade and when we moved down here the guitar teacher said he had to take beginner guitar.  We all laughed but said ok.  Last week the students were learning a blues scale.  My son just rips through it and starts adding in a bunch of hammer ons and pull offs.  The teacher comes over and says "hey why aren't you in guitar II" to which my son just laughs and says you wouldn't let me.  Next day he was enrolled in guitar II.  He comes home last night and tells me he's been paired up with a rhythm guitar player, bassist, drummer and vocalist.  They were sitting around figuring out what songs to learn and play for class and my son offers up Outshined by Soundgarden.  Of course the kids hadn't heard it so he plays the opening riff and they're like YES!  One of the other kids suggests they also learn We Die Young by AIC.  I about fell about off the couch when he came home and told me this.  He says he went with Soundgarden because he didn't want to scare them off or suggest something to inaccessible like Meshuggah.  I laughed my ass off.  Can't wait to hear him perform and man was my heart just bursting with pride.


Definitely a huge proud dad moment there!


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Travelled to California this weekend for my oldest son's first game with his new team.  They played a school from central Cali and beat them 10-7.  My son at a touchdown saving tackle at the 6 yard line with 5 seconds left.  This forced the opponent to attempt a field goal which was missed wide right.  Awesome game!  Dynamic Upper got pushed to today.

Bench with doubled mini bands (80 top/40 bot)
185 x 9 x 3
Changed grip from close to medium to wide every 3 sets.  These felt like crap today but that happens sometimes

Dumbbell press
110 x 14
110 x 12

Football bar extensions
135 x 13
135 x 10
135 x 8

Wheelbarrow bent over row
360 x 4 x 12

Dumbbell side lateral
30 x 20
30 x 12
30 x 6
30 x 3


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

Close stance box squat with camber bar
610 x miss
This is the second time in 3 months I've missed this weight with this lift.  It's time to rotate this one out for awhile.  I made tremendous progress in this variation for 3 years but it's just in my head too much now. On to the next.

Chain suspended GM at 40" with camber bar
355 x 3 x 5

Belt squat zercher carry march
Loaded up the carriage with the belt around the waist.  Set up the bar so I could pick it up with the belt around the waist.  Used the zercher harness cause I like to cheat.
225 carriage weight + 235 bar weight x 50 steps
315 carriage weight  + 325 bar weight x 3 x 50 steps

45 degree back extension
Bodyweight x 3 x 20
1 minute rest between sets

Lat pulldowns close grip
160 x 3 x 10


----------



## Trendkill

Max Upper

Took an extra rest day, slept 10 hours and felt great roday.

3 board press
405 x 1
425 x 1
440 x 1 (ties my pre shoulder injury PR)

Close grip 2 board press
315 x 3 x 5

Steep incline dumbbell press
90 x 10
90 x 8

Chest supported dumbbell row on Nebula bench
90 x 10, 9, 8

One arm band rear delt
monster mini band x 10, 10, 7


----------



## Slabiathan

Trendkill said:


> 440 x 1 (ties my pre shoulder injury PR)


Awesome, man! Congrats!


----------



## Trendkill

Slabiathan said:


> Awesome, man! Congrats!


It’s not much but it’s honest work lol.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

Box squat with SSB and avg. bands (170 top/100 bot)
390 x 10 x 2
Was supposed to be my second week with the Duffalo bar but I've got some radioactive tendinitis going on in my left elbow and it was not having it today.  Just switched to the SSB but used the weight I would have used with the Duffalo.  

Pin 3 rack pulls against doubled mini bands ()170 top/100 bot)
325 x 8 x 2

Reverse hypers
360 x 3 x 16

Wheelbarrow carry
405 x 720ft. in 2:55
405 x 720ft. in 2:49

Was slightly gassed after this......


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Bench with chains
185 + 80lbs chain 3 x 3 close grip
185 + 120lbs chain 3 x 3 med grip 
185 + 160lbs chain 3 x 3 wide grip 

Flat dumbbell press
110 x 15
110 x 11

Barbell tricep extensions off pins
135 x 3 x 5

Dumbbell row
125 x 3 x 8

Band front raise 
2 x 20
superset with
Band pull a parts
2 x 20
Used a monster mini band for these.

Good workout. Finished in exactly 60 mins. Looked at the clock at the end of my last set and chuckled. It was 60 mins on the nose.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

Forgot to record my max effort training from Saturday.

Pin 1 Rack pull
635 x 1
660 x miss broke it off the pins but stalled out at the knees.

Chain suspended GMs at 40" with camber bar
365 x 3 x 5
paused each rep this week instead of just using the chain as a depth guide

Zercher march in belt squat machine
315 carriage + 375 bar x 3 x 30 steps

45 degree back extension
BW x 3 x 20
1 min rest between sets.  Low back was on fire again

Banded hip abduction
Monster mini band doubled x 3 x 50 second holds.


----------



## IronSoul

Getting some serious work done in here. Those Zercher Carry’s are pretty cool. I haven’t seen those before. Those are some heavy wheelbarrows man. I would love to do some of those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

Max Upper

Poker game this weekend caught up with me a little bit today....

Seated pin press - bar at chin level
275 x 1
300 x 1
275 x 4 - the fourth rep took between 3 to 4 hours to complete

Close grip 2 board
320 x 5
320 x 4
320 x 4

Dips
BW x 3 x 10

Chest supported dumbbell rows on Nebula bench
90 x 12, 11, 10

One arm banded rear delt pull
monster mini x 16, 11, 10 per side.


----------



## Bomb10shell

That fourth rep sounds like a hell of a fight. Those are always the most satisfying to compete.


----------



## Yano

That damn  4th reps always the one !


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic lower fot pushed back two days this week. Will hit it tomorrow afternoon.

@Yano, @Test_subject, @Joliver look what I found at the store today. Much better than the 50 grit. After getting the paint and deep stains off I’ve determined it’s actually redwood. Going to need to hit it with some deck wash to bleach it out a bit as I’m going for a lighter look then redwood will allow naturally.


----------



## Joliver

Stuff is like a quasi-planer, right!? It's all I use. On everything. Every time.


----------



## Trendkill

Bomb10shell said:


> That fourth rep sounds like a hell of a fight. Those are always the most satisfying to compete.





Yano said:


> That damn  4th reps always the one !


I just kept grinding and grinding and grinding. There was just enough movement for my brain to perceive to continue the lift. A couple times I thought I stalled out but the brain said nope keep pushing And 3 hours later I was done.  Sounds like I’m describing childbirth lol.


----------



## Trendkill

Joliver said:


> Stuff is like a quasi-planer, right!? It's all I use. On everything. Every time.


I was generating an obscene amount of sawdust. It was awesome.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic lower fot pushed back two days this week. Will hit it tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> @Yano, @Test_subject, @Joliver look what I found at the store today. Much better than the 50 grit. After getting the paint and deep stains off I’ve determined it’s actually redwood. Going to need to hit it with some deck wash to bleach it out a bit as I’m going for a lighter look then redwood will allow naturally.
> 
> View attachment 28806
> View attachment 28807


for wood projects like that if you have a small blast pot and around 24cfm from your compressor you can use walnut shell , works really well. We used glass bead on corvette parts but that might beat the wood up too much.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

Box squat with SSB and avg bands (170 top/100 bot)
405 x 2
405 + 40lbs chain x 2
405 + 80lbs chain x 2
405 + 120lbs chain x 1
405 + 160lbs chain x 2

Wanted 5 chains but it wasn't there today.  SSB as we all know, is also a bitch of a bar.  For comparison over the last 9 weeks I've hit 405 + avg band + 200lbs chain with camber bar for a double and 425 + avg band + 200lbs chain with Marrs Bar for a double.  

Pin 3 rack pull with double mini bands (170 top/100 bot)
335 x 6 x 2

Rickshaw carry
315 x 2 x 360ft.
225 x 1 x 540ft.

Seated hamstring curls with band
avg band x 25
blue band x 12
blue band x 10


----------



## PZT

Fkin work horse


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Bench
185 + 80lbs chain x 3 x 3 close grip
185 + 120lbs chain  x 3 x 3 med grip
185 + 160lbs chain x 3 x 3 wide grip

Flat dumbbell bench
110 x 16
110 x 12

Barbell extension off pins
135 x 3 x 6

Dumbbell row
125 x 3 x 9

Band front raise supset with band pull apart
monster mini band x 3 x 21


----------



## IronSoul

You motivate the hell outta me dude. Especially on all your carry lifts. Very impressive. Strength and performance, you usually don’t see guys that can do both well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

IronSoul said:


> You motivate the hell outta me dude. Especially on all your carry lifts. Very impressive. Strength and performance, you usually don’t see guys that can do both well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've really grown to like the carries.  I needed something to shake things up a bit in my training and this is working out really well.


----------



## IronSoul

Trendkill said:


> I've really grown to like the carries. I needed something to shake things up a bit in my training and this is working out really well.



It definitely shows man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

Deload day after hitting some heavy doubles and singles on the dynamic day. More of a mental break then anything. I wanted to go one last heavy session with the wheelbarrow before taking it out of the rotation for a bit. Decided to test out Titan‘s weight capacity claim.

Wheelbarrow carries
855 x 90ft
945 x 90ft
1035 x 90ft
1125 x 90ft
Maxed it out. Twenty four 45lb plates.

Good mornings with Zercher harness
325 x 2 x 10
235 x 20
145 x 60 second static hold in bottom position

Kettlebell carry
65lb x 1/4 mile
Switched hands every 90ft but did not set the kettlebell down

Wheelbarrow 1125 video


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Max Lower
> 
> Deload day after hitting some heavy doubles and singles on the dynamic day. More of a mental break then anything. I wanted to go one last heavy session with the wheelbarrow before taking it out of the rotation for a bit. Decided to test out Titan‘s weight capacity claim.
> 
> Wheelbarrow carries
> 855 x 90ft
> 945 x 90ft
> 1035 x 90ft
> 1125 x 90ft
> Maxed it out. Twenty four 45lb plates.
> 
> Good mornings with Zercher harness
> 325 x 2 x 10
> 235 x 20
> 145 x 60 second static hold in bottom position
> 
> Kettlebell carry
> 65lb x 1/4 mile
> Switched hands every 90ft but did not set the kettlebell down
> 
> Wheelbarrow 1125 video


1125 , and then he goes ,,, backwards haahahaahah Fucking Monster !!!


----------



## eazy

Trendkill said:


> Twenty four 45lb plates.


wild


----------



## IronSoul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

eazy said:


> wild


I showed the wife ,, shes like Can you do that ? and I just started laughing , Fuck no I cant do that haahahahah human beings arent supposed to be able to do that ,,  thats what forklifts are for.


----------



## eazy

Yano said:


> I showed the wife ,, shes like Can you do that ? and I just started laughing , Fuck no I cant do that haahahahah human beings arent supposed to be able to do that ,,  thats what forklifts are for.


name change for trend. human forklift.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Max Lower
> 
> Deload day after hitting some heavy doubles and singles on the dynamic day. More of a mental break then anything. I wanted to go one last heavy session with the wheelbarrow before taking it out of the rotation for a bit. Decided to test out Titan‘s weight capacity claim.
> 
> Wheelbarrow carries
> 855 x 90ft
> 945 x 90ft
> 1035 x 90ft
> 1125 x 90ft
> Maxed it out. Twenty four 45lb plates.
> 
> Good mornings with Zercher harness
> 325 x 2 x 10
> 235 x 20
> 145 x 60 second static hold in bottom position
> 
> Kettlebell carry
> 65lb x 1/4 mile
> Switched hands every 90ft but did not set the kettlebell down
> 
> Wheelbarrow 1125 video


I'm no mathemagician mind you but If you want to find out exactly what you've got on the handles for the lift you can work some quick numbers.

Uhhh .. ok Measure the distance from the middle of the load  to the axle , thats our  d1 , then measure from the axle to the handles where you lift thats our d2.

So d2 divided by d1 gives us our mechanical advantage

I looked on Titans site the handles on it are 100 inches long so 2.54 meters

An from guessing only it looks like the middle of the load is around 60 inches ? the way they have the posts spaced you would have to measure to be sure. but for our quick run  through this will work so , 60 inches is 1.52 meters

2.54 / 1.52 gives us a mechanical advantage of 1.7 rounded up

Ok weight = mg (mg being mass x the acceleration of gravity )

We have a downward force of 1125lbs or 510.3 kg as our load

510.3 x 9.8 (mg) = 5000.94 newtons

We know from earlier that our mechanical advantage is 1.7 so

5000.94 / 1.7 = 2941.7 newtons

1 newton = 0.1019716213 kgf (kilogram force)

So 2941.7 x 0.1019716213 = 299.96 kilos of force at the handles.

That means you walked carrying 661.2 lbs in your hands for 90 ft without counting the resistance of the wheel and axle or the weight of the sled.

Thats fucking nuts man haaaaaahahah

You my  friend are a fucking Super Hero !!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> I'm no mathemagician mind you but If you want to find out exactly what you've got on the handles for the lift you can work some quick numbers.
> 
> Uhhh .. ok Measure the distance from the middle of the load  to the axle , thats our  d1 , then measure from the axle to the handles where you lift thats our d2.
> 
> So d2 divided by d1 gives us our mechanical advantage
> 
> I looked on Titans site the handles on it are 100 inches long so 2.54 meters
> 
> An from guessing only it looks like the middle of the load is around 60 inches ? the way they have the posts spaced you would have to measure to be sure. but for our quick run  through this will work so , 60 inches is 1.52 meters
> 
> 2.54 / 1.52 gives us a mechanical advantage of 1.7 rounded up
> 
> Ok weight = mg (mg being mass x the acceleration of gravity )
> 
> We have a downward force of 1125lbs or 510.3 kg as our load
> 
> 510.3 x 9.8 (mg) = 5000.94 newtons
> 
> We know from earlier that our mechanical advantage is 1.7 so
> 
> 5000.94 / 1.7 = 2941.7 newtons
> 
> 1 newton = 0.1019716213 kgf (kilogram force)
> 
> So 2941.7 x 0.1019716213 = 299.96 kilos of force at the handles.
> 
> That means you walked carrying 661.2 lbs in your hands for 90 ft without counting the resistance of the wheel and axle or the weight of the sled.
> 
> Thats fucking nuts man haaaaaahahah
> 
> You my  friend are a fucking Super Hero !!


You're my kinda nerd Yano 🤓


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> I'm no mathemagician mind you but If you want to find out exactly what you've got on the handles for the lift you can work some quick numbers.
> 
> Uhhh .. ok Measure the distance from the middle of the load  to the axle , thats our  d1 , then measure from the axle to the handles where you lift thats our d2.
> 
> So d2 divided by d1 gives us our mechanical advantage
> 
> I looked on Titans site the handles on it are 100 inches long so 2.54 meters
> 
> An from guessing only it looks like the middle of the load is around 60 inches ? the way they have the posts spaced you would have to measure to be sure. but for our quick run  through this will work so , 60 inches is 1.52 meters
> 
> 2.54 / 1.52 gives us a mechanical advantage of 1.7 rounded up
> 
> Ok weight = mg (mg being mass x the acceleration of gravity )
> 
> We have a downward force of 1125lbs or 510.3 kg as our load
> 
> 510.3 x 9.8 (mg) = 5000.94 newtons
> 
> We know from earlier that our mechanical advantage is 1.7 so
> 
> 5000.94 / 1.7 = 2941.7 newtons
> 
> 1 newton = 0.1019716213 kgf (kilogram force)
> 
> So 2941.7 x 0.1019716213 = 299.96 kilos of force at the handles.
> 
> That means you walked carrying 661.2 lbs in your hands for 90 ft without counting the resistance of the wheel and axle or the weight of the sled.
> 
> Thats fucking nuts man haaaaaahahah
> 
> You my  friend are a fucking Super Hero !!


Sounds good to me man!


----------



## Trendkill

Max Upper

Bench with doubled monster mini bands (110 top/60 bot)
Got up to 225 and nothing felt right so shut it down

Close grip 2 board press
325 x 3 x 5

Dips
BW x 12, 11, 10

Called it there, watched football and took a nap.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

Box squat with camber bar and avg. bands (170 top/100bot)
355 x 12 x 2
These felt really good today.

Deadlift with doubled mini bands (200 top/100 bot)
315 x 12 x 1
These also felt really good

Rickshaw carries
315 x 360ft.
315 x 270ft.
315 x 270ft.
These felt good as well.  That's a lie.  These never feel good but I like how they make me feel later.

Good mornings on belt squat
135 x 3 x 15

Seated leg curls
Strong band x 20, 15, 15


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> These felt good as well. That's a lie. These never feel good but I like how they make me feel later.


Lol, I feel this about Bulgarian Split Squats 🤣


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> Lol, I feel this about Bulgarian Split Squats 🤣


Ugg, my coach has them programed in for me on this prep


----------



## Bomb10shell

Btcowboy said:


> Ugg, my coach has them programed in for me on this prep


They are the best. The best EVER. Just keep telling yourself that. 

I renamed them BSSnS aka Bitch Stop Screaming and Squat.

They are a real treat, you'll love em.


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> They are the best. The best EVER. Just keep telling yourself that.
> 
> I renamed them BSSnS aka Bitch Stop Screaming and Squat.
> 
> They are a real treat, you'll love em.


Haha I ❤️ it at least your version maybe not doing it lol. Tomorrow is the first day. I have done them in the past and despise them lol


----------



## Bomb10shell

Btcowboy said:


> Haha I ❤️ it at least your version maybe not doing it lol. Tomorrow is the first day. I have done them in the past and despise them lol


But there is no denying they produce excellent results. Once you get past all the tears and screaming of course


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> But there is no denying they produce excellent results. Once you get past all the tears and screaming of course


I suppose lol


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Decided to do a 3 week wave of straight weight.  Why? It just felt like the right thing to do.  🤷‍♂️ 

Close grip bench
275 x 5 x 5

Incline dumbbell press
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 9

Barbell extension with camber bar
135 + 40lbs chain x 3 x 6

Lat pulldown
200 x 3 x 10

Band front raise   
light band x 15, 12, 10
superset with
face pulls with tricep rope
50 x 15, 12, 10


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

Box squat with Camber bar
625 x 3

Stiff leg sumo deadlift
405 x 3 x 5

45 degree back extension with Marrs bar
bar x 10
115 x 3 x 8

Reverse hyper
360 x 3 x 15

leg raises with chain
3 x 15 plus 20lbs chain draped across ankles


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Max Lower
> 
> Box squat with Camber bar
> 625 x 3
> 
> Stiff leg sumo deadlift
> 405 x 3 x 5
> 
> 45 degree back extension with Marrs bar
> bar x 10
> 115 x 3 x 8
> 
> Reverse hyper
> 360 x 3 x 15
> 
> leg raises with chain
> 3 x 15 plus 20lbs chain draped across ankles


How do you decide when to do a max effort set for more than a single?


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> How do you decide when to do a max effort set for more than a single?


Totally by feel. I rarely do it on lower body days but everything just felt heavy as shit on warmups so that’s what I did. I do it more frequently on upper body days, usually once a month or so but, again, it’s totally by feel. Some days I knuckle down and still get a small PR.  Other times though it bites me in the ass and sets me back psychologically. I’m learning to avoid that as much as possible. As Yogi Berra said “half this game is 90% mental”.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Upper

Floor press
320 x 3 close grip
320 x 3 med grip
320 x 3 wide grip
I fucking hate floor presses and I don't really like them much either.

JM Press with SSB
300 x 3 x 5
These destroyed my tris.

Dips
BW x 12, 8, 9

Dumbbell row
125 x 3 x 10
I fucking hate dumbbell rows and I don't really like them much either.

Side lateral/front raise giant set
25 x 2 x 20

Reverse hyper
270 x 2 x 20


----------



## Thewall

I hear ya with the dumbbell rows. Great exercise, just hate doing them.  That’s some weight on the JM  press!!!


----------



## Trendkill

Thewall said:


> I hear ya with the dumbbell rows. Great exercise, just hate doing them.  That’s some weight on the JM  press!!!


Something about unilateral movements I just hate.  Twice as tiring I guess lol.


----------



## quackattack

Trendkill said:


> Something about unilateral movements I just hate.  Twice as tiring I guess lol.


Get done with one tough set and have to do it all over again.  It fucks with your head.


----------



## Test_subject

Trendkill said:


> Something about unilateral movements I just hate.  Twice as tiring I guess lol.





quackattack said:


> Get done with one tough set and have to do it all over again.  It fucks with your head.


I only throw them in if I start to notice an imbalance in my strength. I think unilateral movements are pretty overrated, otherwise. 

If you’re practicing to be able to lift things with two arms/legs then that’s how you should train IMO.


----------



## IronSoul

Strong as shit dude. I’ve been meaning to get with you about some grip work stuff. I figured you’d know some awesome stuff. I’ve realized I need to work on mine going heavier lately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

IronSoul said:


> Strong as shit dude. I’ve been meaning to get with you about some grip work stuff. I figured you’d know some awesome stuff. I’ve realized I need to work on mine going heavier lately.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My grip has responded really well to the heavy carries.  When going heavy I try not to use straps at all.  I can get away with this when using the Rickshaw but not so much on the wheelbarrow due to its larger diameter handles.  I also like double overhand holds for time.  Another thing I used to do when I was training groups of people and getting bored was to grab a small medicine ball, palm it and then briefly release my grip so it drops ad little bit and then catch it and repeat this over and over again.


----------



## IronSoul

Trendkill said:


> My grip has responded really well to the heavy carries. When going heavy I try not to use straps at all. I can get away with this when using the Rickshaw but not so much on the wheelbarrow due to its larger diameter handles. I also like double overhand holds for time. Another thing I used to do when I was training groups of people and getting bored was to grab a small medicine ball, palm it and then briefly release my grip so it drops ad little bit and then catch it and repeat this over and over again.



Thanks dude. I wanna start incorporating some Carry work and holds. I’ll have to get creative with some of it here, but I think it will help a lot as I continue to move up weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

IronSoul said:


> Thanks dude. I wanna start incorporating some Carry work and holds. I’ll have to get creative with some of it here, but I think it will help a lot as I continue to move up weight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just start simple with dumbbell or barbell holds.  You can also do farmers walk with the dumbbells in the gym.  Barbell holds for time in a power rack are great too.  Set the pins so you just have to bend over slightly to grab the bar.  Do these one arm at a time so grab the barbell right in the middle like you are grabbing a dumbbell.  Stand up with it and hold.  These build the grip and a ton of core strength as well.


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> Just start simple with dumbbell or barbell holds.  You can also do farmers walk with the dumbbells in the gym.  Barbell holds for time in a power rack are great too.  Set the pins so you just have to bend over slightly to grab the bar.  Do these one arm at a time so grab the barbell right in the middle like you are grabbing a dumbbell.  Stand up with it and hold.  These build the grip and a ton of core strength as well.


Love these do them from time to time as well, I know tbemas suitcase holds great for grip and core


----------



## Trendkill

Btcowboy said:


> Love these do them from time to time as well, I know tbemas suitcase holds great for grip and core


I keep forgetting the name of them but you're right, suitcase holds.  Also provides a better mental image of how to do the lift.


----------



## IronSoul

Trendkill said:


> Just start simple with dumbbell or barbell holds. You can also do farmers walk with the dumbbells in the gym. Barbell holds for time in a power rack are great too. Set the pins so you just have to bend over slightly to grab the bar. Do these one arm at a time so grab the barbell right in the middle like you are grabbing a dumbbell. Stand up with it and hold. These build the grip and a ton of core strength as well.



These sound powerful. Going to try those at the end of some of my workouts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

Took my oldest to see Meshuggah last night.  This was supposed to be his 17th birthday present last December but Covid bullshit and a hand injury to Thomas Haake delayed it until now.  Amazing performance and about as heavy as it gets.  I only got video during the slower breakdowns and outros because it was just pure insanity the rest of the time which is as it should be at a show like this.  They played 4 songs off the new album: Broken Cog, Light the Shortening Fuse, The Abysmal Eye and Ligature Marks.  They played a few off Nothing including Straws Pulled at Random, Rational Gaze and Koloss including Demiurge which was the first encore and just brutal.   Everyone had somewhat calmed down and was chanting and when they broke into that song the pit exploded in about a dozen different places.  So fucking cool. They had a medley of various riffs off Catch 33 and probably a bunch more that I'm forgetting.  Here's a few vids:


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

Box squat with camber bar and avg. bands (170 top/100 bot)
380 x 10 x 2

Deadlift against doubled mini bands (200 top/100 bot)
340 x 8 x 1

Rickshaw carries
315 x 360ft
315 x 315ft
315 x 315ft

Reverse hyper
360 x 3 x 20
pushing these hard right now.  Getting them done every workout.

Conditioning is really improving from all the carries and added squat volume.  Heart rate did not break 140 on squats today with 45 seconds rest between sets.  Took 20 seconds on deadlifts.  Very happy with this.


----------



## PZT

What are your current big 3 prs?


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> Heart rate did not break 140 on squats


I think mine breaks 140 just looking at my setup for squats 😬


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> What are your current big 3 prs?


Lol, no idea.  I train purely for enjoyment now.  I have some goals on a few lifts but nothing really related to the competition squat, bench or deadlift.  I should actually test them one of these days.  If I can get a nagging hip issue under control I may try a max free squat and pull.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Lol, no idea.  I train purely for enjoyment now.  I have some goals on a few lifts but nothing really related to the competition squat, bench or deadlift.  I should actually test them one of these days.  If I can get a nagging hip issue under control I may try a max free squat and pull.


That’d be sweet! What were they when you last tested? I’m trying to the same route and get it out of my head having to know what the big 3 are at. I just want to be able to keep training hard and I feel conjugate allows that.


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> That’d be sweet! What were they when you last tested? I’m trying to the same route and get it out of my head having to know what the big 3 are at. I just want to be able to keep training hard and I feel conjugate allows that.


Lol, well, I haven't tested them since my last meet in 2006.  I go off of a few PRs for various lifts.  I base my squat waves off my current camber bar box squat PR which is 705.  I base my bench off my pre shoulder injury 405 and my deadlift of 635lbs.  I just find regular heavy squats, benches and pulls mundane at this point.  I love training and I love the variety that conjugate provides.  It allows me to constantly measure progress via a multitude of PRs in various lifts.  I don't have a need to free squat anymore and the box keeps me honest on depth.  Easy to hit a free squat PR in the gym by cutting it two inches high and then saying "but it'll be there at the meet" which is what every Instagram lifter loves to say.  If I squat more weight to the same box then it's most definitely a PR.

As a general rule you are going to free squat about 15% more then you box squat.  This is dependent on a lot of factors and it could be much higher for some and slightly less for others.  I know when I hit my best meet squat of 826 I had done 700 with the camber bar and the buffalo bar in training off of a box.  My deadlift test was a pin 2 rack pull.  Whatever I could pull from pin 2 I could come close to pulling off the floor in a meet.  Usually about 95% or so.  When I pulled 705 in a meet I had done 735 from pin 2 and routinely worked up to 675 from the floor as a top weight after my dynamic squats and pulls.  I also did 610 conventional from a 2" deficit and a 535lb camber bar good morning suspended from chains 32" off the ground (to this day that is the most difficult max effort lift I have ever done and I've got it on video somewhere).

If you are looking to test the Big 3 soon I can give you some guidelines based on how your training is going.  You are setting yourself up for some nice lifts.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Lol, well, I haven't tested them since my last meet in 2006.  I go off of a few PRs for various lifts.  I base my squat waves off my current camber bar box squat PR which is 705.  I base my bench off my pre shoulder injury 405 and my deadlift of 635lbs.  I just find regular heavy squats, benches and pulls mundane at this point.  I love training and I love the variety that conjugate provides.  It allows me to constantly measure progress via a multitude of PRs in various lifts.  I don't have a need to free squat anymore and the box keeps me honest on depth.  Easy to hit a free squat PR in the gym by cutting it two inches high and then saying "but it'll be there at the meet" which is what every Instagram lifter loves to say.  If I squat more weight to the same box then it's most definitely a PR.
> 
> As a general rule you are going to free squat about 15% more then you box squat.  This is dependent on a lot of factors and it could be much higher for some and slightly less for others.  I know when I hit my best meet squat of 826 I had done 700 with the camber bar and the buffalo bar in training off of a box.  My deadlift test was a pin 2 rack pull.  Whatever I could pull from pin 2 I could come close to pulling off the floor in a meet.  Usually about 95% or so.  When I pulled 705 in a meet I had done 735 from pin 2 and routinely worked up to 675 from the floor as a top weight after my dynamic squats and pulls.  I also did 610 conventional from a 2" deficit and a 535lb camber bar good morning suspended from chains 32" off the ground (to this day that is the most difficult max effort lift I have ever done and I've got it on video somewhere).
> 
> If you are looking to test the Big 3 soon I can give you some guidelines based on how your training is going.  You are setting yourself up for some nice lifts.


Good stuff. Thank you for the detailed reply!!


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Took my oldest to see Meshuggah last night.  This was supposed to be his 17th birthday present last December but Covid bullshit and a hand injury to Thomas Haake delayed it until now.  Amazing performance and about as heavy as it gets.  I only got video during the slower breakdowns and outros because it was just pure insanity the rest of the time which is as it should be at a show like this.  They played 4 songs off the new album: Broken Cog, Light the Shortening Fuse, The Abysmal Eye and Ligature Marks.  They played a few off Nothing including Straws Pulled at Random, Rational Gaze and Koloss including Demiurge which was the first encore and just brutal.   Everyone had somewhat calmed down and was chanting and when they broke into that song the pit exploded in about a dozen different places.  So fucking cool. They had a medley of various riffs off Catch 33 and probably a bunch more that I'm forgetting.  Here's a few vids:


Fuck yeah !!!


----------



## Thewall

Trendkill said:


> Lol, well, I haven't tested them since my last meet in 2006.  I go off of a few PRs for various lifts.  I base my squat waves off my current camber bar box squat PR which is 705.  I base my bench off my pre shoulder injury 405 and my deadlift of 635lbs.  I just find regular heavy squats, benches and pulls mundane at this point.  I love training and I love the variety that conjugate provides.  It allows me to constantly measure progress via a multitude of PRs in various lifts.  I don't have a need to free squat anymore and the box keeps me honest on depth.  Easy to hit a free squat PR in the gym by cutting it two inches high and then saying "but it'll be there at the meet" which is what every Instagram lifter loves to say.  If I squat more weight to the same box then it's most definitely a PR.
> 
> As a general rule you are going to free squat about 15% more then you box squat.  This is dependent on a lot of factors and it could be much higher for some and slightly less for others.  I know when I hit my best meet squat of 826 I had done 700 with the camber bar and the buffalo bar in training off of a box.  My deadlift test was a pin 2 rack pull.  Whatever I could pull from pin 2 I could come close to pulling off the floor in a meet.  Usually about 95% or so.  When I pulled 705 in a meet I had done 735 from pin 2 and routinely worked up to 675 from the floor as a top weight after my dynamic squats and pulls.  I also did 610 conventional from a 2" deficit and a 535lb camber bar good morning suspended from chains 32" off the ground (to this day that is the most difficult max effort lift I have ever done and I've got it on video somewhere).
> 
> If you are looking to test the Big 3 soon I can give you some guidelines based on how your training is going.  You are setting yourself up for some nice lifts.


I definitely have been digging the box squat myself. I feel I recover better and hit the same depth every time like you said. I am definitely feeling stronger each session.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Close grip bench
290 x 5 x 5

Incline dumbbell press
100 x 3 x 10

Camber bar tricep extension
135 + 40lbs chain x 8, 7, 6

Lat pulldown
200 x 3 x 10

Side lateral superset with front lateral
25 x 3 x 10 each


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Upper
> 
> Close grip bench
> 290 x 5 x 5
> 
> Incline dumbbell press
> 100 x 3 x 10
> 
> Camber bar tricep extension
> 135 + 40lbs chain x 8, 7, 6
> 
> Lat pulldown
> 200 x 3 x 10
> 
> Side lateral superset with front lateral
> 25 x 3 x 10 each


How much do you try to match your pressing to pulling volume?


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> How much do you try to match your pressing to pulling volume?


TBH I don't really think about it.  I try to train upper back each workout.  On the lower body days this has generally come from the weighted carries the last several months.  On upper body days I usually do rows of some sort but I felt like pulldowns this round so that's what I went with.  I will often do a second upper back exercise to hit traps or rear delts but I haven't been doing that lately.  I actually need more upper back work but have not done a good job prioritizing that.


----------



## Trendkill

Forgot to add I also did two sets of reverse hypers 270 x 2 x 20.  Doing these also 4 days/week right now.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

AM - 2 mile walk.  It's finally cool enough again to go walking so I'm starting back up.

PM
Arched back GM with camber bar
535 x 1
570 x 1
605 x 1
Set my spotter chains at 42" off the ground and used that as a depth guide.  Soon as the bar touched the chains I came up.  Felt good.

Stiff leg sumo deadlift
415 x 3 x 5

45 degree back extension with Marrs bar
125 x 3 x 8

Reverse hyper
360 x 3 x 20

Leg raises with chain
20lbs chain x 3 x 15


----------



## PZT

So fkin strong


----------



## Yano

605lb Arched back Camber Bar GM  ... That just ain't human lol 


Trendkill said:


> Soon as the bar touched the chains I came up. Felt good.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

Pin press - bar at chest level
375 x 1
First easy max effort lift I've had in a while so called it there.

JM press with SSB
305 x 3 x 5

Dips
BW x 15, 12, 12

One arm dumbbell row
125 x 18 each arm

Had some friends from out of town arrive early so called it there.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower (Saturday)

Did not budget time properly.  Had 30 mins to train.  It takes me 30 mins to warm up lol so here's what I did

Rickshaw carry
140 x 90ft
230 x 90ft
320 x 90ft
410 x 90ft
500 x 90ft
410 x 180ft
320 x 360ft
230 x 540ft


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Close grip bench
305 x 5 x 5

Steep incline dumbbell press
70 x 2 x 20

Tricep extensions with camber bar
135 + 40lbs chain x 9, 7, 6

Lat pulldowns
210 x 3 x 10

Front raise/lateral raise superset
25 x 3 x 20


----------



## Yano

Didn't know if you had seen this yet.

He babbles a bit but once that's over he speaks a bit on every one being worried that Zakk came out and said he doesn't know all the songs and how folks need to relax about how it will sound Rita gave Grady full pick of what ever he needed so he will be doing sound  for the shows while Zak still has his own tech for everything else , its pretty funny in an Ola way. Then he goes on into some other shit , Mustaine's live rig , Scorn , Guitar review typical shit.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Didn't know if you had seen this yet.
> 
> He babbles a bit but once that's over he speaks a bit on every one being worried that Zakk came out and said he doesn't know all the songs and how folks need to relax about how it will sound Rita gave Grady full pick of what ever he needed so he will be doing sound  for the shows while Zak still has his own tech for everything else , its pretty funny in an Ola way. Then he goes on into some other shit , Mustaine's live rig , Scorn , Guitar review typical shit.


I'll check this out later today.  I think the entire thing is one gigantic mistake.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Lower

Kind of a mash up today.  I didn't budget my time to get my dynamic work in last Friday or Saturday so I did the squat portion today.  Every third week, as an experiment, I have been using my top bar weight with bands and working up to a heavy double by adding a set of chains each set.  This is traditional dynamic work but I feel it is working.  I did the squat portion of that workout today and then the rest of my regular max effort assistance work for this wave.

Box squat with camber bar and avg bands wrapped around plates.  (I remeasured the tension and it is 180 top/100 bot in this configuration)
415 x 2
415 + 40lbs chain x 2
415 + 80lbs chain x 2
415 + 120lbs chain x 2
415 + 160lbs chain x 2
415 + 200lbs chain x 2
This is 10lbs more bar weight on all sets compared to the previous wave with this bar.  I'll take it.

Stiff leg sumo deadlift
425 x 3 x 5

45 degree back extension with Marrs bar
135 x 3 x 8

Reverse hyper
360 x 2 x 20
360 x 25

Leg raises with 20lbs chain around ankles
3 x 15

Top set of squats from today for @The Rocker


----------



## Send0

Trendkill said:


> Max Lower
> 
> Kind of a mash up today.  I didn't budget my time to get my dynamic work in last Friday or Saturday so I did the squat portion today.  Every third week, as an experiment, I have been using my top bar weight with bands and working up to a heavy double by adding a set of chains each set.  This is traditional dynamic work but I feel it is working.  I did the squat portion of that workout today and then the rest of my regular max effort assistance work for this wave.
> 
> Box squat with camber bar and avg bands wrapped around plates.  (I remeasured the tension and it is 180 top/100 bot in this configuration)
> 415 x 2
> 415 + 40lbs chain x 2
> 415 + 80lbs chain x 2
> 415 + 120lbs chain x 2
> 415 + 160lbs chain x 2
> 415 + 200lbs chain x 2
> This is 10lbs more bar weight on all sets compared to the previous wave with this bar.  I'll take it.
> 
> Stiff leg sumo deadlift
> 425 x 3 x 5
> 
> 45 degree back extension with Marrs bar
> 135 x 3 x 8
> 
> Reverse hyper
> 360 x 2 x 20
> 360 x 25
> 
> Leg raises with 20lbs chain around ankles
> 3 x 15
> 
> Top set of squats from today for @The Rocker


Pshhh, that video is photoshopped. 😏😂


----------



## Trendkill

Send0 said:


> Pshhh, that video is photoshopped. 😏😂


Dammit you're on to me.


----------



## Yano

Nice man , hey man 10lb jump on all sets is a damn good thing , right on !!


----------



## Thewall

Nice work trend. F### that rocker guy. Like the chain band combo.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Upper

Reverse hyper
270 x 25

Steep incline pin press (bar at top of head)
315 x 1
340 x 1
365 x 1
380 x miss

JM press with SSB
310 x 3
315 x 3
320 x 3

Dips
BW x 16, 13, 11

One arm dumbbell row
130 x 18
100 x 21

Seated cable row
250 x 10
220 x 10

Reverse hyper
270 x 25


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> One arm dumbbell row
> 130 x 18
> 100 x 21


👀

Dang


----------



## Trendkill

Bomb10shell said:


> 👀
> 
> Dang


Aaron Donald, Rams DT, does 3x20 with the Hundos for 3 back to back to back sets, no rest. I want to do this but I also don’t want to puke.  And I hate the Rams.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> And I hate the Rams.


So do it for 3x20 with 120s? Show em who's boss. 

And of course keep a trash can nearby.... just in case.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

Box squat with Marrs bar and avg. bands (160 top/100 bot with this bar)
385 x 12 x 2
These felt really good today

Reverse hyper
360 x 3 x 25

Barbell suitcase hold
135 x 90 seconds each side

Quick one today.  Flying to the People's Republic tomorrow morning at 6am and back tomorrow night for a quick work trip.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Reverse hyper
270 x 25

Bench with chains
185 + 80lbs chain 3 x 3 close grip
185 + 120lbs chain 3 x 3 mid grip
185 + 160lbs chain 3 x 3 wide grip

Dumbbell press
115 x 10
115 x 9

Chest supported row static hold
4 plates x 39 secs
4 plates x 37 secs
4 plates x 32 secs

One arm standing shoulder press with jammer arms
70 x 20
70 x 12
70 x 8
back to back, no rest between switching arms

Upright row thing with jammer arms
100 x 3 x 20
This was an experimental movement that just didn't work.


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

Max Effort Lower

42” chain suspended close stance good morning with SSB
340 x 3
390 x 1
430 x 1
455 x 1 PR
I haven’t done this variation in 3 years. Happy with the PR

Close stance belt squat
315 x 3 x 8

Reverse hyper
410 x 3 x 15

Dumbbell Hatfield raise
70 x 3 x 10 paused as many reps as possible each set at the top. This is a variation of an exercise Fred Hatfield created when he was training for his 1000lb squat. I posted about these last year.  I stack four 1” mats like a diamond and stand on them.  I place the dumbbells on either side. I bend over and pick them up using just my spinal erectors and obliques. I only raise the dumbbells to knee level and then set them back down. It doesn’t require a lot of weight and they blow up your back. 

Rows on jammer arms
225 x 12
225 x 8

Barbell suitcase hold
135 x 70 secs left side
135 x 95 secs right side


----------



## Yano

Nice man Pr after a 3 year hiatus , right the fuck on !!!


----------



## quackattack

People who haven't done reverse hypers don't understand how much those sets you are doing suck.  I admire your will for getting through those.


----------



## Trendkill

quackattack said:


> People who haven't done reverse hypers don't understand how much those sets you are doing suck.  I admire your will for getting through those.


It is a love/hate relationship for sure.


----------



## IronSoul

You’re strength always blows me away. Especially on those good mornings. God bless bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

What a dog shit session this was. 

Box squat with Marrs bar and average bands (160 top/100 bot)
405 x 10 x 2

Pin 2 rack pull
405 x 3 x 5
dead’s off the floor are giving me some issues right now. 

Reverse hyper
270 x 65
I picked a song, Spillways by Ghost. It’s 3 mins 16 seconds long. Just hopped on the hyper and banged out as many reps as I could. Took 3 breaks but didnt get off the machine. I do not recommend this. 

Barbell suitcase hold
135 x 98 seconds left arm
135 x 120 seconds right arm
135 x 65 seconds left arm


----------



## quackattack

Trendkill said:


> Reverse hyper
> 270 x 65
> I picked a song, Spillways by Ghost. It’s 3 mins 16 seconds long. Just hopped on the hyper and banged out as many reps as I could. Took 3 breaks but didnt get off the machine. I do not recommend


Are you a masochist?


----------



## Trendkill

quackattack said:


> Are you a masochist?


Apparently I am.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Reverse hyper
270 x 25

Bench with chains
185 + 80lbs chain   3 x 3 close grip
185 + 120lbs chain 3 x 3 med grip
185 + 160lbs chain 3 x 3 wide grip
Speed felt great today.

Flat dumbbell press
115 x 11
115 x 11

Low incline elbows out dumbbell extensions
50 x 10
50 x 7
50 x 6

One arm dumbbell row
100 x 20 each arm
100 x 15 each arm
Did these back to back no rest between sets.  Was trying to replicate Aaron Donald's challenge of 3 x 20 no rest but that is a ways off.  

Upright row in belt squat machine
155 x 3 x 10

Reverse hyper
270 x 25


----------



## Trendkill

Max Effort Lower

Lat pulldowns
150 x 2 x 10

Box squat Front squat with Marrs bar 
515 x 1
565 x 1 PR

Belt squat close stance
365 x 3 x 8
last set was tough

Reverse hyper
410 x 68 reps
Done as one set again.  As many reps as I could get during Lamb of God's "New Colossal Hate" which is an appropriate feeling for these timed sets lol.

Hatfield back extension
72.5 x 12, 10, 10
Held each rep for 1 sec. at the top

Barbell suit case hold
Left Arm 135 x 2 sets of 1 minute
Right Arm 135 x 100 seconds
Gotta get the right side even with the left on these


----------



## eazy

Trendkill said:


> 565 x 1 PR


Well done


----------



## IronSoul

Fuck yeah bro! Congrats on the PR. Holy shit on front squat. Your strength is incredible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter

Congrats on the beastly PR.  I, however, am a doofus.  When I read Marrs Bar it made my fat ass want chocalate.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> As many reps as I could get during Lamb of God's "New Colossal Hate" which is an appropriate feeling for these timed sets lol.


I really enjoy this new style you've thrown in there


I personally would not survive... but I like it.


----------



## Trendkill

Bomb10shell said:


> I really enjoy this new style you've thrown in there
> 
> 
> I personally would not survive... but I like it.


I have a love hate relationship with hypers.  I feel doing them this way makes them more effective though.  Too early to tell but it's a hunch I have.


----------



## Btcowboy

Congrats on the PR


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> Congrats on the beastly PR.  I, however, am a doofus.  When I read Marrs Bar it made my fat ass want chocalate.
> 
> View attachment 32116


That makes two of us.

Also makes me want to listen to Motely Crue.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> I have a love hate relationship with hypers.  I feel doing them this way makes them more effective though.  Too early to tell but it's a hunch I have.


So what I hear you saying is "do this with Bulgarian split squats"... 

Wait, I don't have a love hate relationship, just a hate hate relationship with BSS


----------



## Trendkill

Bomb10shell said:


> So what I hear you saying is "do this with Bulgarian split squats"...
> 
> Wait, I don't have a love hate relationship, just a hate hate relationship with BSS


Yes, you've interpreted this correctly.


----------



## Yano

Fuck yeah man right on !!!


----------



## Yano




----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


>


Will listen later tonight. Looks promising lol.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Will listen later tonight. Looks promising lol.


its not long more like a couple scenes from it but its cool


----------



## Trendkill

Max Upper

Reverse hyper
270 x 25

Pin press - bar at chest 
315 x 8

Close grip floor press
285 x 3 x 5

Barbell extension off pins
135 x 5
135 + 40lbs chain x 5
135 + 80lbs chain x 5
135 + 120lbs chain x 6
135 x 16

Chest supported rows - strict as possible keeping chest on the pad
3 plates x 11, 10, 9

Straight arm pulldown with rope
Avg band x 18, 14, 11

Side/front lateral giant set
15lbs x 30 side and front

Beat up so took 3 extra days off prior to this session


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


>


Here’s a little number 

“Good group” lol. McCartney has no idea what just hit him.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Here’s a little number
> 
> “Good group” lol. McCartney has no idea what just hit him.


None what so ever he is completely lost trying to figure out the bass lines haahahahah


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> Beat up so took 3 extra days off


Something tells me that this might have something to do with the "New Colossal Hate" Hypers last week 🤔 you're still incredibly beasty in my book, even when you are beat up.


----------



## Trendkill

Bomb10shell said:


> Something tells me that this might have something to do with the "New Colossal Hate" Hypers last week 🤔 you're still incredibly beasty in my book, even when you are beat up.


Quite possibly.  Almost certainly. Perhaps definitely.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Lower

Box squat with Marrs bar and avg bands (160 top/100 bot)
425 x 2
425 + 40lbs chain x 2
425 + 80lbs chain x 2
425 + 120lbs chain x 2
425 + 160lbs chain x 2
425 + 200lbs chain x 2

Reverse hyper
270 x 110
completed as many reps as possible during “War Pigs” live version.

Standing abs
110 x 20

I need a deload.


----------



## Trendkill

Dynamic Upper

Took 5 days off. Felt really good.

Close grip bench
275 x 5 x 5

Dumbbell press
115 x 9
115 x 9
kept these in the rotation 1 week too long. Will swap out next week

Slight incline William's extension
50 x 12
50 x 7
50 x 7

One arm dumbbell row
100 x 20 left
100 x 20 right
100 x 16 left
100 x 16 right
done as one set

Face pulls with light band
3 x15
paused each rep at the forehead.

Had both boys back in the gym with me now that football is done. It was awesome.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Dynamic Upper
> 
> Took 5 days off. Felt really good.
> 
> Close grip bench
> 275 x 5 x 5
> 
> Dumbbell press
> 115 x 9
> 115 x 9
> kept these in the rotation 1 week too long. Will swap out next week
> 
> Slight incline William's extension
> 50 x 12
> 50 x 7
> 50 x 7
> 
> One arm dumbbell row
> 100 x 20 left
> 100 x 20 right
> 100 x 16 left
> 100 x 16 right
> done as one set
> 
> Face pulls with light band
> 3 x15
> paused each rep at the forehead.
> 
> Had both boys back in the gym with me now that football is done. It was awesome.


----------



## Yano

ah shit it wont play ,, its a mash up of BLS and The Temptations - Suicide Confusion


----------



## Thewall

Yo Tren, how’s it going!!


----------

